# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Вірші до дитячих свят

## Elen2

Девочки , предлагаю открыть темку "Вірші до дитячих свят".
Начинаю.
*Вірші та загадки про осінь*


Нарядилась осінь
М.Хоросницька

Нарядилась осінь
В дороге намисто, 
Золоте волосся 
Розплела над містом.
Кольорові фарби 
Вийняла з кишені 
І малює осінь 
Жовтім по зеленім.
Здогадатись можна 
В парку по деревах:
Є червона фарба 
В неї і рожева... 
Ще й відтінків різних 
Безліч осінь має, 
А стрункі ялини 
Боком обминає...
Їй не шкода фарби
Й часу ні хвилини - 
Колються нікчемні 
Сосни та ялини
Ти скажи нам, сонечко, 
Чом тепер не грієш, 
А на жовтім листячку 
Золотом яснієш? 
Посміхнулост сонечко: 
-Що на це сказати?! 
Попросило літечко 
ОСІНЬ привітати! 

Осені тиха година
Данило Кононенко

День осінній на павутині
Понад ріллям проліта.
Небеса, ніби айстри сині,
А тополенька - золота.

А тополя, неначеб свчка,
У промінні стойть тремка.
Лезом точеним біля річки
Передзвонює осока.

Опадає горіх волоський,
Пахне яблуками з долин.
Відлітає в турне заморське
Журавлів традиційний клин.

Війнули зорі холодом
Володимир Свідзинський

Війнули зорі холодом.
під явором
Кружало листя в'ялого,
На досвітку опалого.

Ой мла, імла незглиблена,
Лиш ввевері
Жаріє за долиною
Кривавою шипшиною.

Ходім у сад покинутий,
Звітаємо
Пустельно позолочений,
Журбою обволочений.

Десь, може, знайдем яблуко
Незірване,
Забуте між розкритими
Розхильчастими вітами.

Осінь така мила
Павло Тичина

Осінь така мила,
осінь славна.
Осінь матусі їсти несе:
борщик у горщику,
кашка у жменьці,
скабка у пазусі,
грушки в хвартушку.
осінь така мила,
осінь славна.

Великі хмари холодом нагусли
Ліна Костенко

Великі хмари холодом нагусли,
Червоне листя падає в гаю.
Летять у вирій дуже дикі гусі,
А я слонам привіт передаю.

Пливуть осінні ожереди
Світлана Жолоб

Пливуть осінні ожереди
Через тумани і дими,
Бо вже біліють попереду
Незрушні береги зими.

Золота осінь
О. Бродський

Ще недавно в небі синім
Пролітали журавлі.
А сьогодні в безгомінні
Ходить осінь по землі.

Ніби сонцем вщерть налиті
На гілках висять плоди,
У багрянім жовтім листі
Мріють веснами сади.

І від краю і до краю,
Від двора і до двора
Золотого урожаю
Знов до нас прийшла пора.

Сперечався з сонцем сніг
А. Малишко.

Сперечався з сонцем сніг,
Вкривши в полі сто доріг:
- Щось-то в небі в тебе сухо,
Ані дощ, ані роса...
Як пошлю я завірюху, ї
Як покрию небеса!
Сам кошлатий, бородатий,
Ходить, сіє заметіль,
Ані з хати, ні до хати,
Ані в школу, ні в артіль.
Сонце виплинуло вище,
Іскри крешуть у лице.
- Ах ти, снігу-хвастунище, -
Я тебе провчу за це!
Як метне огнені ружі,
Як заблиска в три сліди, -
з снігової бороди.
Він у поле - сонце коле,
Він у ліс - гарячий спис,
Він в комірку біля школи
Шусть - зігнувся і поліз.
Ми бігом туди з урока,
Бачим: сніг, - то й ми мовчок.
Почорнілий, одинокий,
Як холодний їжачок.

Біга дощик на зорі
Л. Кудрявська

Босим 
Біга дощик на зорі, -
Тому
Дзвін та плескіт у дворі.

Черевички
Град узув нові, - 
Цокають
Підківки вогневі.

Йде в м`якеньких валяночках 
Сніг,
І тому він 
Тихший за усіх.

Осінь
Володимир Сосюра

Облітають квіти, обриває вітер
пелюстки печальні в синій тишині.
В далечінь холодну без жалю за літом
синьоока осінь їде навмання.

По садах пустинних їде гордовито
осінь жовтокоса на баскім коні.
В`яне все навколо, де пройдуть копита,
золоті копита чорного коня.

Жовтень
Надія Приходько

Тихо осінь ходить гаєм.
Ліс довкола аж горить.
Ясен листя осипає.
Дуб нахмурений стоїть.

Загадки:
Марія Познанська

Я - руда, 
І ти руда! 
Я з хвостом - 
Ти без хвоста! 
Я - звірятко,
ТИ - грибок, 
А ім'я - 
Одне на двох! 
(Лисичка) 

В барлогу скоро піду спати, 
Щоби зиму переждати. 
Коли тепло прийде назад- 
І я повернуся до вас. 
(Ведмідь)

Хто в хустині червоненькій
став у лісі між дубів?
Може, дівчинка маленька
назбирать прийшла грибів?

Ні, не дівчинка там стала,
Горобина виростала!
Ту хустинку гаптувала
щедра осінь золота!

Журилась під осінь
Малесенька жабка:
Уже пожовтіла у соняха шапка,
І жовтими стали листочки у клена,
А я ще і досі - зелена-зелена!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Хто він, той святий Миколай, гість з неба, на которого так чекають діти?* 

  Бозю!
Що там у тебе в руці?! 
Дай мені, Бозю, хоч соломинку... 
Щоб не втонути в Голодній Ріці. 
Бачиш, мій Бозю, я ще - дитинка... 

 (А.Листопад „Біла молитва братика”) 

Хто він, той святий Миколай, гість з неба, на которого так чекають діти? Легенда опівадає, що у дитинстві (а ріс Миколай у заможній родині) горнувся хлопчик до бідних, нужденних, скривджених, голодних та калік. Він змалку щиро молився і просив у Господа справедливості, миру, добра, прощення і милосердя. Вдачею був тихий, незлостивий. Він приходив на допомогу бідним знедоленим людям у найскрутніші хвилини життя несподівано і завжди так, аби його ніхто не бачив. Робив добро, не чекаючи на подяку і славу. І тому його ще за життя називали „батьком сиріт, вдів і бідних”. Після смерті батьків продав маєток і роздав гроші бідним, а сам став священиком. Своїми молитвами зцілював недужих, сліпих і калік. Втихомірював море, бурю, гасив пожежі, охороняв від напастей. Був покровителем подорожніх у путі, а також усіх тварин – диких і свійських. Всім сердцем любив дітей і кожному хотів подарувати бодай крапельку своєї любові. 

В Україні з давніх-давен відзначали свято Миколая з особливим шануванням. Напередодні 19 грудня хлопці, один з яких був переодягнений Миколаєм, обходили двори з піснею: 

Ой хто, хто Миколая любить! 

Ішов Микола лужком, бережком. 
Святий Миколай, лужком, бережком.... 

Ой хто, хто Миколая любить, 
Ой хто, хто Миколаю служить, 
Тому святий Миколай 
А всяк час помогай, 
Миколає! 

Ой хто, хто Його пам”ятає, 
На поміч Його призиває, 
Той із біди вийде ціло, 
Охоронить душу й тіло, 
Миколає! 

Ой хто, хто спішить в твої двори, 
Сього Ти на землі і в морі 
Все хорониш від напасти, 
Не даєшь нам в гріхи впасти, 
Миколає! 

Миколай, молися за нами, 
Благаєм Тебе із сльозами, 
Тебе будем вихваляти, 
Ім”я Твоє величати 
На віки. 

Вони раздавали подарунки дітям: цукерки, фрукти, горіхи тощо, а неслухняним залишали різку як перестрогу на майбутнє. 

Подарунки від святого Миколая 
У нас, в Україні, діти, з ве ликим нетерпінням чекають 19 грудня. Діти напередодні свята пишуть листи до Святого Миколая, моляться до нього. У день перед святом згадують всі свої добрі і злі вчинки, зважують: чого більше. Чи буде подарунок, а чи, можливо, різка? Бо чемні діточки обов”язково знайдуть під подушкою подарунок, а неслухняні – прутик. Цей прутик є своєрідним попередженням дитині, що час задуматися над своєю поведінкою і виправитися. Діти так чекають подарунків і вірять у прихід Святого Миколая, навіть пишуть до нього листи зі своїми побажаннями і вкидають їх у поштову скриньку або кладуть за вікно. Батьки потихеньку забирають ці листи і по змозі здійснюють їх бажання . 

В ніч на 19 грудня, до кожної дитинки приходить Святий Миколай і кладе під подушку подарунки. До подарунків прив’язують символічну посріблену різочку – на згадку про те, що колись неслухняних дітей карали нею. (за   словами М.Прокопець) 

Традиційним печивом на цей день є тістечка-медівнички “миколай чики”, якими обдаровують дорослих і дітей. 

У ніч на Святого Миколая (Н.Наркевич)

Високо-високо в небі у ту ніч можна почути срібні дзвіночки – то на санчатах їде Святий Миколай. 

Їдуть санчата поміж зірочками, переїжджають із хмарки на хмарку, дзвоники ніжно дзвонять, а старий місяць весело посміхається. Він знає, що в цю ніч всі мусять бути щасливі! І ті, що роблять подарунки, і ті, кому їх роблять. Бо найбільше щастя в житті – це робити добро! 

Вірші про святого Миколая 

Микола (М.Чумарна) 

Котилося колесо та й стало в дворі: 
А вже наше сонечко змаліло в горі. 
Стала нічка темная – довга, як зима. 
Ходить попід вікнами заспана пітьма. 
Не ходи під вікнами, діток не буди – 
Знов вернеться сонечко юним, молодим.
А щоб діткам затишно в білих снах жилось –
Ходить, ходить лагідно тої ночі Хтось: 
Хтось несе даруночки сонним діточкам, - 
Знає він і відає, хто на що чекав. 
Кому гарну лялечку, а кому - санки, 
Кому теплу шапочку, кому – чобітки. 
А ще добру посмішку в усмішку вкладе – 
Щоб були здоровими діти увесь день. 
Щоб були здоровими діточки рідненьки – 
Для землі, для сонечка, для тата і неньки. 
Не покіне діточок у пітьмі ніколи – 
Щедрий, милий, люблячий наш дідусь Микола.... 

І на другий рік прийди, дорогенький Миколаю (З.Филипчук) 

Пізно у вечірній час 
Миколай Святий до нас 
Так тихенько приходив, 
Так легенько залишив
Подарунки і гостинці, 
Наче загадковий птах 
У солодких ніжних снах, 
Приходив, не розбудив 
Нікогісенько із нас. 

.... Ніби в шапці-невидимці 
Снився зоряно й погас. 

Але він ходив насправді! 
Бо ж усі дитята раді, 
Подарунки оглядають, 
Зранку втішно розмовляють: 
Ну, звичайно, це не тато.... 
Ні, казковий інший гість 
Так солодощів багато 
У мішечку б не приніс, 
Як наш добрий Миколай. 
Дякуєм. Не забувай. 
І на другий рік прийди, 
Щастя дітям принеси, 
Дорогенький Миколаю, 
Добрий віснику із раю. 

Завтра в наш рідний край

Завтра в наш рідний край 
Завітає святий Миколай, 
Принесе в своїй торбинці 
Для всіх дітей гостинці. 
Я святого Миколая 
У віконце виглядаю, 
Жду даруночків, благаю, 
Бо я слухав тата-маму. 
Мій Святенький Миколаю, 
Приходи скоріш, благаю. 
Я до тебе помолюся 
І тихенько пригорнуся. 
Щастя дай моїй родині 
І коханій Україні. 

Святий Миколай (С.Майданська) 

Він ходить від хати до хати, 
Питається мами і тата: 
Чи є у вас чемна дитина, 
Дівчатко мале чи хлопчина? 
Для кожного має в торбинці 
Найкращі у світі гостинці. 
А хто без кінця бешкетує, 
Тим чортик лиш різки дарує. 

Миколай (М.Пономаренко) 

Через поле, через гай 
Йде до діток Миколай. 
У білесенькій торбинці 
Він для всіх несе гостинці. 

Лист до неба (Н.Наркевич) 

Гей, пошлемо листочок до раю: 
„Не забудь нас, Святий Миколаю! 
Не забудьте про нас, янголятка! – 
Вас прохають і хлопці й дівчатка. 
Завжди ми були чемні та милі, 
До садочка охоче ходили, 
Шанували матусю і тата, 
Любили сестричку і брата. 

Ми складаєм долоні маленькі 
У молітві до Божої Неньки, 
Тож гостей ми чекаємо з неба – 
А Антипка нам зовсім не треба!” 
Гей, напишем листочка до раю: 
„Ми чекаєм, Святий Миколаю! 
Ми чекаємо вас, янголятка!” 
А підпишемо: Хлопці й дівчатка. 

Лист до Святого Миколая (Г.Черінь) 

Святий Миколаю! 
Я тебе чекаю! 
Може, знати б ти хотів, 
Що собі бажаю 
На Різдво в дарунок? 
Навантажуй клунок. 
Перш за все хотіла б лялю, 
Найпишнішу в світі кралю. 
Потім зайчика м”якого – 
Сам вже вибери якого. 
Ще хотіла б я коня, 
Ще також хотіла б качку, 
Гуску, котика й собачку, 
Та не справжніх, тільки цяцьку, 
Щоб не їли забагацько. 
Принеси цікаву книжку 
Про кота, або про мишку, 
Про таких, як я, дівчаток, 
І з малюнком на початок. 
Ще б хотіла черевички 
Гарну блузку, дві спіднички, 
На голівку – синю стрічку, 
А найбільш – малу сестричку. 
Щоб її я доглядала, 
По годинах годувала 
І у возику возила, 
І ходить маленьку вчила.... 

Любий Отче Миколаю! 
Я, звичайно, добре знаю, 
Що цей список – аж задовгий, 
Але ж Ти – незмірно добрий.... 
Принеси мені гостинців, 
Скільки вміститься в торбинці: 
Ані мало, ні багато – 
Так, як скажуть мама й тато. 

У ніч святого Миколая (І.Савицька) 

Темна нічка за шибками. 
Сон на крилах вже летить. 
Небеса блистять зірками, 
Та Івасик ще не спить. 

У голівці сонні мрії... 
.... Хмари, небо, зорі, рай.... 
Білі ангели-лелеї, 
А між ними Миколай... 

На санчатах щедрі дари – 
Вже готове все як слід. 
Ангели стають у пари 
І злітають вниз, на світ... 

Миколай, дідусь старенький, 
Ставить дари на столі, 
А Івась питає неньки: 
„Ненечко, чи це мені?” 
Темна нічка за шибками 
Заглядає до вікон. 
Спить Івасик біля мами, 
Усміхаючись крізь сон... 

Народна мудрість: 

Як випаде великий іней – на гарний врожай хліба. 
Як на Миколу піде дощ, то врожай на озимину. 
Морозняний день – на уроду хліба й огородини. 
Після Миколи пшениця вкриє поле.
Хвали зиму після Миколи. 

Література: 

„Місяці зими” Алевтина Волкова. Перлинка. К.:Лелека, 2002. 
Від роду до роду. Л.М.Кудріна.Х.:Торсінг, 2002. 
Український рік. В.Скуратівський.К.:Веселка, 1996 
Гість із неба св. Миколай.Л.:Аверс, 2000

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Вірші до маминого свята - 8 березня*

АВТОР: Скляренко Элина Олеговна   

Вірші для матусі
Вірші про бабусю
Вірші для матусі

Якщо говорити між нами... (М.Пономаренко)

Якщо говорити між нами,
То все починається з мами.
І казочка перша у світі,
І сонячна подорож в літо.
Найперші легенькі сніжинки
І сяюче диво – ялинка.
Від мами – і літери,
Й слово,
І зроблена разом обнова....
Якщо говорити між нами,
То все починається з мами.

Вишиванка (В.Крищенко)

Мама вишила мені
Квітами сорочку.
Квіти гарні, весняні:
- На, вдягай, синочку!
В нитці – сонце золоте,
Пелюстки багряні,
Ласка мамина цвіте
В тому вишиванні.
Вишиваночку візьму,
Швидко одягнуся,
Підійду і обніму
Я свою матусю.

Матусині очі (О.Мамчич)

На мене звернені очі:
Великі, карі, жіночі.
В своїй любові бездонні.
Магічні, як у Мадонни.
Добром налиті до краю.
Я з них наснагу черпаю.
За них я Богу молюся –
Кохані очі матусі.

Мамине свято (Інна Кульська)

Мамине свято
Я зустрічаю.
Я для матусі
Віршик вивчаю.
Я подарунок мамі роблю,
Я свою маму
Дуже люблю!

Вишиванка (М.Сингаївський)

Ми своїми вправними руками
Вишивали рушничок для мами,
Щоб на свято маму привітати,
Нашу радість їй подарувати.
Є на ньому півники святкові,
Є на ньому квіти малинові,
Щоб на свято маму привітати,
Нашу радість їй подарувати.
Синя нитка – птиці прилітають.
А червона – квіти зацвітають,
Щоб на свято маму привітати,
Нашу радість їй подарувати.
Листя вишиваємо ласкаве,
Щоб на свято маму привітати,
Нашу радість їй подарувати.

Гарне слово (Катерина Перелісна)

Мама! Мама! – гарне слово,
Тільки скажеш – все готово!
„Мамо, кашки!” – кашка є.
„Мамо, чаю!” – вже наллє.
„Мамо, спатки!” – вже роздітий,
І у ліжку, і укритий.
„Мамо, ніжку зав”яжи!”
„Мамо, казку розкажи!”
Мама! Мама! – гарне слово,
Тільки скажеш – все готово!

Дуже люблю (Катерина Перелісна)

Матусю, дай ручки твої поцілую,
За шийку тебе обійму,
І щічки погладжу.
Ти знаєшь, матусю, 
Як дуже тебе я люблю!
І ти мене любиш, хоч я неслухняна,
Частенько і шкоду роблю.
Та ти все пробачиш,
Мене поцілуєшь,
І я тебе дуже люблю!

Наші мами (С.Олійник)

Пам”ятаймо, милі діти,
Пам”ятаймо завжди з вами,
Що для нас в усьому світі,
Найдорожчі – наші мами!
Нам маленьким і дорослим –
Все дають вони з любовью:
Ніжне серце, світлий розум,
Сили нашому здоровью.
Як ставали ми на ноги,
Перший крок наш був – до мами!
Радість маєм чи тривогу – 
Серце мами завжди з нами.
Де сини її та дочки – 
Завжди там вона думками.
Пишем в класі ми на дошці
Наше перше слово – мама!
Найдорожчі мамі діти,
Дітям мама їх – так само.
Треба вчитись і робити
Так, щоб радувати маму!
А як вивчитесь з літами,
Вдячні мамі за турботу,
І поїдете від мами 
В інший край десь на роботу –
Хай усі запам”ятають:
І листи, і телеграми
Шліть туди, де їх чекають,
Виглядають ваші мами!

Наша мати (Ярослава Путена)

Наша мати,
Як голубка сива
Любові крильцями
Усіх нас прикрила.
Мати наша,
Як сонечко ясне –
Цілий день нам світить і вночі не гасне.
Мати наша,
Як ангел з неба –
Вдень і вночі знає чого дітям треба.

Чи є в світі що дорожче?

Чи є в світі що світліше,
Як мамині очі,
Що все зорять за дітками
Вдень і серед ночі?
Чи є в світі що миліше,
Як мамині руки,
Що працюють для дитини
Щиро без примуси?
Чи є в світі що щиріше,
Як серденько мами,
Яке б”ється для дитини,
Днями і ночами,
Чи є в світі що дорожче,
Як мама кохана,
Що трудиться для дитини
До ночі від ранку?

Мама! Найдорожче слово в світі.

Мама! Найдорожче слово в світі.
Де б не був ти, щоб ти не робив,
Назавжди вона твій шлях освітить
Ніжним серцем, відданим тобі.

Мамине свято

Чому так багато
Довкола тепла?
Це мамине свято
Весна принесла.
Ідуть телеграми,
Вітають зі святом,
Бо друзів у мами
Багато-багато.

Найкращий подарунок

На мамине свято,
На мамине свято
Хороших дарунків
Для мами багато.
Найкращий от тата –
Шовкова кофтина,
От старшого брата –
Барвиста хустина.
Од діда – картина
Велика у рамі,
Та мій, мій найбільше
Сподобався мамі.
Погляньте який:
На вікні на осонні –
Альпійські фіалки
Цвітуть у вазоні.
На мамине свято,
На мамине свято
Я в гості весну 
Запросив у кімнату.

Побажання

Я не знаю, мама мила,
Що тобі і побажати...
Перш усього – щастя, сили,
І здоров”я всім у хаті.
Щоб жили ми всі у згоді,
Як ти завжди нас учила.
Щоб твоя усмішка гарна
Нас, як сонечко, всіх гріла.

День матері (О. Гаєцька)

Мамо найдорожча,
Мамочко єдина,
Щирі побажання –
Від доні, від сина.
Квіточок пахучих
Принесли багато
В цей травневий ранок,
У велике свято!

Мамині руки (В. Грінчак)

Мамині руки – щедрі, робочі –
Втоми не знають з ранку до ночі.
Вранці, коли ще усі спочивають,
Сонце, напевно, вони піднімають.
Мамині руки – ніжні і мілі –
Воду ранкову з криниці носили.
Діти плескались, діти вмивались,
Сонцю і матері щиро всміхались.

Матінці (І.Савицька)

Матінко моя єдина!
Ти ждя мене цілий світ!
І хоч я мала дитина,
Хоч мені лиш кілька літ,
Та тебе, матусю мила,
Я кохаю над життя
І бажаю: будь щаслива,
Наче квітка весняна!

Ангел на Землі (Р.Завадович)

Матусю наша, ми це знаєм:
Багато ангелів є в Божім раю,
Та на землі лише один між нами:
Це наша мама!
За вас ми молимося Богу,
За вас благаєм Пресвятого, Щоб вам здоров”я, силу дав, Щоб щастя-радість вам послав,
Щоб обминало лихо і пригоди злі.
Матуся наша – ангел на землі!
Вірші про бабусю

Рушничок (Т.Мезенцева)

Я вишиваю рушничок
До маминого свята:
Фіалки сині і бузок,
І пролісків багато.
Я вишиваю рушничок –
Мережки шию білі:
Розвів букет живих квіток
Моїй матусі милій.
Нехай святковий ніжний цвіт
На рушничку іскриться:
Я березневий шлю привіт
Бабусі і сестричці.

Дай, бабусю, поцілую, сивину твого волосся. (А.Костецький)

Дай, бабусю, поцілую, сивину твого волосся.
Теплим диханням зігрію
Снігом вибілені коси.
Може і на них розтане
Лоскотливий іній срібний,
Мов химерні візерунки
На замерзлій з ночі шибці.

Два сонечка (Богдан Данилович)

Ще сонце не встало,
Ще тільки сіріє –
Мене від світанку
Два сонечка гріють.
Два сонечка ясні
Від ранку до ночі –
Це дивляться тепло
Бабусині очі.
Вже сонце схилилось, 
Пташки сплять у гаї,
Засну – наді мною ж
Два сонечка сяють.
Два сонечка ясні
Від ранку до ночі –
Два сонечка красні,
Бабусині очі.

Бабусині руки (Лев Квітко)

Я з бабусею своєю
Дружу давно-давно.
І ми,- скажу вам, - з нею 
В усьому заодно.
Така моя бабуся – 
Найкраща у житті.
А руки ж у бабусі –
Ну просто золоті!
Вони що хочеш вміють,
Скрізь роблять чудеса:
То місять щось, то миють,
Подивишся – краса!
Так товсто мажуть пінку.
Так щедро сиплять мак.
Працюють без спочинку,
А пестять ніжно так.
І в хаті, і на дворі
Пороблять все як слід.
То чистять щось в коморі,
То варять нам обід.
Як смеркне – тіні дивні
Сплітають на стіні:
Казки такі чарівні
Розказують мені.
А там нічник засвітять,
Онучка щоб міцніш спала.
Мабуть, немає в світі
Таких хороших рук!

Бабуся

З ранку і до ночі
Трудиться бабуся.
В неї я охоче
Працювати вчуся.
Годі їй старенькій
Мити, підмітати, - 
Я сама скоренько
Приберу кімнати.

----------


## Elen2

*Вірші до Вербної неділі та Великдня*


Вербна неділя

Марія Хоросницька
Тоненьким прутиком
З вербовим котиком
Себе вітємо
Легеньким дотиком...
Радісну вістку
Собі говоримо,
Що день великий
Не поза горами,
Що вже за тиждень
Буде Великдень

Вербиця
Н.Горик

Ой ти гілко, гілко вербова!
На тобі зелена обнова.
Ще холоднувато надворі,
А ти вже в святечнім уборі.

Ти вже у церковцю ходила,
Господу стежинку встелила
І до нас вернулась, свячена
Гілочко вербова, зелена.

Ти торкни Оленочку трішки,
Хай росте, як мама, заввишки
А Максимка – шпарко й багато,
Хай здоровий буде, як тато.

Христос Воскрес!

Радість з неба ся являє,
Паска красна день вітає,
Радуйтеся щиро нині –
Бог дав радість всій родині,
Бог дав радість нам з небес,
Христос воскрес!
Христос воскрес!

Писанка
К.Перелісна

Гарна писанка у мене,
Мабуть, кращої нема.
Мама тільки помагала,
Малювала ж я сама.

Змалювала дрібно квіти,
Вісім хрестиків малих,
І дрібнюсінько ялинку
Й поясочок поміж них.

Хоч не зразу змалювала, -
Зіпсувала п”ять яєць, -
Та як шосте закінчила,
Тато мовив: „Молодець!”

Я ту писанку для себе,
Для зразочка залишу,
А для мами і тата
Дві ще кращі напишу.

Паска
Л.Храплива-Щур

Тішиться маленька паска,
Тішуся і я, -
Що несу її святити,
Що вона моя.

На Великдень
О.Овсієнко

На Великдень у селі
Раді діточки малі.
В церкві свічечки горять,
Всюди Божа благодать.

Примовка

Верба б”є, не я б”ю,
За тиждень – Великдень!
Уже недалечко
Червоне яєчко.

Лоза б”є, не я б”ю,
За тиждень  - Великдень!
Будь здоровий, як вода,
І багатий, як земля.

Христос Воскрес!
І.Савицька

Христос восрес! Радійте нині діти!
Сповнилося найбільше із чудес.
Пропала тьма, і сонце правди світить.
Христос воскрес! Воістину воскрес!

Великдень
Христина Білоус

Завела нас веснянка у коло,
Красне сонце веде всіх за руки.
І квітки, наче струни, навколо
Таємничі розхлюпують звуки.
І земля – ніби писанка світла –
Кольорова, весела сьогодні.
В церкві люди – святкові й привітні.
Воскресаєм у дні Великодні.

Воскресіння
Сергій Рачинець

Що за день чудовий воскресіння,
Сповнений любові і надій?
За чиїмось мудрим повелінням
Світ довкола враз помолодів.
Прямо в хату ллється сонця повінь,
Вже давно такої не було.
А душа стає моя раптово,
Наче біле лебедя крило.
Хоче в небо визволення ради
Із пітьми, що застує мені...
Воскресіння – то велика радість,
Благодать Господня навесні.

Писанки 
В.Таран

В хаті на осонні
Сяду на ослоні.
Сяду я скраєчку -
Розпишу яєчко.

Нумо, пензлик, потанцюй,
Гарно писанку малюй.
Буде небо і земля,
І ставочок, і поля.
Сильний і міцний дубок,
А на ньому - яструбок.
Буде в мене писанка
Про Вкраїну пісенька. 

Свято Пасхи недалечко 
Н.Б.Куфко

Свято Пасхи недалечко,
Люди звичай бережуть,-
Розмальовують яєчка,
Пишні пасочки печуть.
Святкування йде віками,-
Це такі чудові дні:
В гості йти, під рушниками
Страви нести запашні.
Доброзичливо, з любов"ю
Мати щирі почуття,
Людям зичити здоров"я
І щасливого життя.
Святість-це чарівне слово,
Тільки треба так зуміть,
Щоб життя своє святково
У труді й добрі прожить.

Писанки 
С.Жупанин

Ввечері матуся нас чарує -
Писанки на виставку малює.
Віск черпає
Писачком із блюдця,
Її очі лагідно сміються.
Її очі
Світяться у ласці.
Квітоньки на писанці
Зірчасті,
А на другій - 
Півники та бджоли,
Ми таких не бачили ніколи.
А на третій
Олені і сарни,
На четвертій - 
Рушничок прегарний...
Дивиться
І тішиться матуся:
Я у неї малювати вчуся.

Великодні писанки
Леонід Полтава

Що за дивнії яєчка
Наша курочка знесла!
Намальоване гніздечко
Ще й пташиночка мала,
Навкруги – барвисті квіти,
Жовті, сині гілочки....

Чи здогадуєтесь, діти,
Що це? Певно – писанки!
Їх не курочка знесла,
Їх матуся принесла,
Ми гуртом розмалювали
Для святкового стола:
Сяють наші писанки, -
Як весняні квіточки!

Радісний надходить день
Р.Завадович

Радісний надходить день,
Дзвонять дзвони: дзень – дзелень,
Понад міста, понад села
Лине вісточка весела.

Ясне сонце над селом,
Наче писанка, зійшло –
Вибігайте з хати, діти!
Як сьогодні не радіти?

Вийдем-вийдем на горбок,
Заспіваєм гагілок,
Що весна вже воскресла,
Нам Великдень принесла.

Великодня гра
М.Хоросницька

Стали діти у кільце.
В кожного в руках яйце.
Марті випало на славу
Розпочати цю забаву,
Дуже милу, престару
Великодню гру.
Ходить дівчина кільцем
І постукує яйцем...
Що не стукне – трісь і трісь, -
Яйця тріскають чиїсь...
Мартине – ціле, тверде, -
Марта рада далі йде...
Стук-стук-стук...
І раптом – хрусь!
Гру продовжує Петрусь.
Стукнув всього
Разів три
І так само вийшов з гри.
За Петром пішов Максим,
Декілька дівчат за ним...
В Олі писанка ціла,
Оля в грі перемогла!
А тепер, відомо всім,
Всі за стіл до Олі в дім
Їсти яйця, все що є...
Просить цей, що виграє.

----------


## Бароблюшок

> Девочки! Очень срочно нужна помощ.Стихотворения на украинском языке о воспитателях.спасибо


Можу запропонувати такий вірш.
           Вихователько, перша моя!
           Гарна, лагідна, добра, чарівна!
           Пам’ятаю іще, як учила мене
           Говорити ласкаво і ніжно.
           Пригортала до себе усіх діточок
           Щебетала над ними тихенько.
           І співала, і грала, водила танок,
           Щоб зростали на радість ми ненькам.
           І чарівні казки й досі сняться мені,
           І твій голос спокійний, ласкавий.
           Ми бажаємо щастя, здоров’я тобі
           Бо ти добра і ніжна, як мама!

----------


## Бароблюшок

Вітаю педагогів з професійним святом: Днем працівників освіти та науки. 
Із покоління в покоління
Дитячих душ хранитель Ви
Для всіх взірець добра й терпіння
Бо педагогічні Ви працівники!

В серцях вогонь всім запалили
До знань, уміння і добра!
Тож зичу Вам наснаги й сили,
Здоров’я, щастя і тепла!

----------


## anichkasneg

Автор стихотворений Юлия Турчина
http://www.abetka-logopedka.org/

***

 На городі агрус ріс
Круглий, зелененький.
Я його покуштував – 
Кислий та смачненький.

***

 І гарненькі, й невелички
В коробку жили сестрички:
Всі яскраві, всі чудові,
Мої фарби кольорові.
Подивіться, ось зелена -
Намалюю листя клена,
Синім - річку, жовтим - сонце
І фіранку на віконце.



***



Сєва взяв до рук сопілку,
І заграв нам пісню дзвінку.
В небо пісенька летить,
Мов струмочок дзюркотить.

***

Кухар варить борщ і суп,
Голубці готує.
Він дорослих і малят
Смачно нагодує.

***

Ліс чарівний восени,
Жовті клени, ясени.
Під ялинкою їжак
Скуштував грибок на смак.

***

Йшов Іванко у лісочок,
Відшукав він там грибочок.
"Та який маслюк хороший,
Покладу його я в кошик!"

***

Я іду, іду, іду,
що шукаю те знайду.
Алфавіт веселий вивчу,
З літер слово я складу.

***

В морі риба-камбала
Не велика, не мала.
Дуже схожа на млинець,
Хто спіймає – молодець.

***

На шипшину шершень сів,
Меду з'їсти захотів.
А бджола сказала: "Ні!
Мед дістанеться мені!"

***

Величезний я павук,
Та не маю ніг і рук.
В мене вісім лапок є,
Павутиння тчу своє.

***

Фарби дасть мені матуся,
Малювати я навчуся.
Намалюю рідний край –
Дім в селі, ставок і гай,
Синє небо, жовте сонце
Загляда до нас в віконце,
Чорнобривці тут на гряді,
Полуниці в палісаді,
І хліба вже чималі,
В небі линуть журавлі.
Тут і гори, і долини,
Тут річки, моря, рівнини,
Тут тварини і птахи,
Ось струмок сховавсь у мхи.

Мати в аркуш подивилась,
Посмішка в очах з'явилась.
І сказала мати сину:
- Як люблю я Україну!
Ця країна чарівна
І єдина в нас вона.

***

Снігури на гілочках, як кульки на ялиночках:
Червоні та кругленькі пташечки маленькі.

***

Боря бурі не боїться,
Та в бору не забариться.
Буде бігти в ближчий дім –
Заховається у нім.

***

Хто нас дуже, дуже любить,
Нагодує, приголубить?
Це бабуся молоденька,
Це моєї мами ненька.

***

У барлогу влізли бджоли:
"Не були ми тут ніколи,
Будемо тепер тут жити" -
Почали вони гудіти. 
Біля вулика ведмідь
з виглядом сумним сидить.
Пожалійте його, діти,
Бо почне він сльози лити.
Відведіть скоріше їх
По домівках по своїх!

***

Жонглював жонглер у цирку,
Його кульки, як живі,
Жартома він розкидав їх,
А ти спробуй їх збери!

***

Вірш про рідний край

Який цікавий світ навколо,
Ти, друже, тільки придивись!
На небі сонця жовте коло,
А поруч здомом – сад і школа,
Живи, дорослішай і вчись!
Дивись на квіти, на дерева,
Вивчай птахів, комах, тварин,
Ти станеш кращим і, напевно,
В життя підеш сміливо й певно,
Та пам’ятай, ти не один!
З тобою вся твоя родина:
Батьки, бабусі та діди,
З тобою друзі, Батьківщина,
Тож, уперед, мій друже, йди!

***

Моя мати борщ варила,
Його салом задобрила,
Сікла моркву і буряк
І томати м’яла,
Потім смажену цибулю
В чавунець кидала.
І капусту, і часник,
Зелену петрушку,
А тоді дала мені 
Скуштувати юшку.
Ой, який же борщ смачний!
Український, запашний!
Всю каструлю з’їв би я,
Та велика в нас сім’я!

***

Взяв до рук я молоток,
Цвях вбиваю "ток-ток-ток".
Дошку взяв я і пила 
В діло з радістю пішла.
Годівницю я майструю –
Всіх птахів я нагодую!

Вірш про дружбу

***

Я сиджу біля віконця, 
Із-за хмар не бачу сонця,
Дощ іде – на дворі шумно, 
А мені самотньо й сумно.
І я б на дворі погуляв: 
М’яч футбольний поганяв,
Я б на гойдалці катався, 
Зі спускалки я б спускався,
І на ровері у раз 
наздогнав усіх би вас!

***

Та гуляти неможливо – 
Почалася сильна злива.
Я не буду сумувати, 
В мене іграшок багато.
Нам їх вистачить на всіх - 
Друзів запрошу своїх,
Будем бавитися разом, 
Закінчиться дощ тим часом.
Треба чоботи взувати 
І гуртом іти гуляти.

Де глибока, де не дуже – 
Всі ізміряти калюжі!
А поки дощ холодний лив, 
Я річ важливу зрозумів:
Хто один – завжди сумний: 
В непогоду, в день ясний.
З другом сві стає чудовим,
Навіть в зливу кольоровим!


Вірші на 8 березня

***

У світле та радісне свято жіноче
Матусю свою привітати я хочу.
Вона в мене добра, вона в мене гарна,
У домі ґаздиня вона бездоганна,

І слово підтримки для кожного має,
Та завжди в очах її посмішка сяє.
В цей день я для мами несу у руці
Яскравого сонця тонкі промінці,

І запах зелених, весняних гаїв,
І квіти з далеких, казкових лугів.
Зберу у долоні сріблясту росу
І рідній матусі її віднесу.


Дарую всю землю, ліси і моря!
Ти краща у світі! Матуся моя!

Вірші про маму

***

Мила мамочка моя! 
Привітаю тебе я!
І тобі в жіноче свято 
Побажаю так багато:
Будь здорова та щаслива,
Будь весела та красива,
Будь як квітка весняна –
Ти така у нас одна!


**

Я на скрипочці заграю,
заспіва малий Максим.
В день весняний привітаймо 
всіх матусь ми разом з ним.
Хай життя, як пісня лине,
хай здоров’я буде вам,
Хай до вас удача рине,
З 8 Березня всіх мам!

Вірші про бабусю

***

Працьовита та весела,
Завжди гарний настрій має,
І її порада мудра 
Нам усім допомагає.
Це бабусечка моя,
Привітаю її я:
Побажаю щастя й долі,
Щоб всього було доволі,
Щоб життю вона раділа
І ніколи не хворіла!


***

Дорогу свою бабусю
Я сьогодні привітаю.
Я, сказати вам, горджуся,
Що таку бабусю маю.
Ми як подруги із нею,
Нам так весело удвох:
То вареники ліпили,
То лузали ми горох,
То гуляли в зоосаді,
Годували голубів,
То дивилися у небо,
Де літак, як птах летів.
Я люблю тебе, бабуня,
Будь красива, не журись,
Будь здорова та моторна,
Ти радій та веселись!


***

Не до іграшок мені: 
Не скачу я на коні,
В барабан я не стучу 
І машиной не гурчу.
Сів у крісло, книгу взяв, 
Всі казки перечитав.
Книга гарна і яскрава, 
Дуже для дітей цікава!
Крейду вчитель взяв до рук: 
Пише букву, чую звук.
Отака чудова мова, 
Наче скарб в ній кожне слово!

***

У Юрка є м’яч новенький, кольоровий, чималенький.
Спробуйте забити гол, коли граєм у футбол!
В нас кмітливий воротар – вірний пес, наш друг Мухтар!

***

Сад посадим навесні, вишні виростуть рясні.
Тато саджанець огорне, ми із мамой пол’ємо,
А коли дозріють вишні, їх із братом поїмо!

***

Что же нужно для похода?
Настроенье и погода!
Чтобы солнышко светило,
Чтобы весело нам было.
Будем мы в палатках спать,
Печь картошку, в мяч играть,
Веселиться мы умеем:
Отдохнём, поздоровеем.

Вірші про лелеку

 ***

Ходить бусол по болотах
У червоних у чоботах, 
Ловить ящірок, комах 
Та на жаб наводить жах. 
Довгим дзьобом цокотить, 
За хвилину полетить, 
Щоб із неба, з вишини 
Помахать крилом мені. 

***

Люблять птаху цю дорослі і малі,
Символ спокою та миру на землі. 
В синім небі майоріють два крила,
Це лелеченька нам долю принесла, 
А якщо вона над хатою кружля – 
Там народиться прегарне немовля,
І лелеку привітають залюбки 
Мама й тато, найщасливіші батьки. 
І тому я попросити вас хотів: 
Бережіть, будь ласка, люди, цих птахів! 

***

Сидить зозуля на сосні і каже щось вона мені.
"Ку- ку, ку-ку" – кує вона, про те, що в ліс прийшла весна!



***



Поїздів багато тут, свій у кожного маршрут:
Ось швидкий в столицю мчить, а вантажний ще стоїть.
Електричка до села пасажирів повезла.
Всі за розкладом рушають – тут порядок поважають.

***

Ящірка з ягід варення зварила,
В гості маленьке ягня запросила.
"З ягід варення яскраво – червоне
Будемо їсти, коли охолоне!"

***

Грає дівчина Арина,
Наче в неї є дитина.
Ляльку спати укладає,
І як мати їй співає:
"Засинай, моя маленька,
Вже на дворі ніч темненька.
Вже спати час тобі й мені,
Хай прийде казка уві сні!"


***

Чоботар майстерню має,
Свою справу добре знає.
Бо йому несуть щодня 
люди зламане взуття.
Він сидить над чобітком,
Ладить ловко молотком:
То підбори підбиває,
То дірки він зашиває,
Він бере старе взуття,
Йому дає нове життя.

***

Швачка з ранку і до ночі
На машині швейній строчить.
Бо без цього, любі діти,
Не було б нам, що одіти.
Все, що в гардеробі маєш
Та щоденно одягаєш –
Це робота її рук,
Пам’ятай про це, мій друг!


***

Я до нього йду малята,
Коли в мене буде свято.
Він волосся підстригає,
В гарну зачіску вкладає.
До своєї справи дар
Має майстер – перукар.


***

У бабусі на селі дивувалися малі:
Дві руки бабуня має, а у сотні справ встигає:
Зранку двір позамітати, і курчат нагодувати,
Та підлогу змити в хаті, дати їсти поросяті,
Ще здоїти нашу Зірку, залатати в кофті дірку,
На городі все полити, в кухні грубу розтопити,
Й на домашньому яйці заколочені млинці.
Тільки-но почався ранок, для онуків ось сніданок.
"Прокидайтеся, малята, бо у вас ще справ багато:
Треба бігати, гулятись, сил - здоров’я набиратись.
Влітку гарно у селі, насолоджуйтесь, малі!"


***

У лісі всміхається кожна сосна:
Нарешті відлига, нарешті весна!
Нам сонеско світить і лагідно гріє,
Ніхто крім весни так радіти не вміє,
І проліски сині дзвенять під ногами:
"Співайте, будб ласка, весняночку з нами!" 


***

Дорожній рух


На дорозі так правил багато,
Їх дотримуйся, друже, завжди!
Якщо будеш ти їх шанувати,
То й не трапиться лиха-біди!

***

Таку ось, малята, я дам вам пораду:
Тролейбус, автобус обходимо ззаду.
Бо мчаться машини потоком стрімливим,
То ж будь на дорозі уважним, кмітливим!

***

Якщо ж ти трамвай захотів обійти,
То спереду нього повинен пройти.
По реях ідеш – рота не роззявляй –
Бо їхати може назустріч трамвай.

***

 Пішоходний перехід.
Пішоходний перехід
Схож на зебру дуже.
Ти дорогу переходь
По тим смужкам, друже!

***

Та спочатку подивися
Уліво та направо
І якщо машин нема,
Це звичайна справа!

***

Знак цей ти запам’ятай,
Й про світлофор не забувай!

Вірш про світлофор

***

На одній нозі стоїть,
На дорогу він глядить.
Кольорові очі має,
Людям всим допомагає:
Пішоходам, водіям,
Що ж потрібно знати нам?

Світло червоне – це небезпека,
Їде машина десь недалеко.
Стій, ані руш, підожди!
І на дорогу не йди!

Жовтий колір – зачекай,
Зміни будуть скоро:
Загориться іншим світлом
Око світлофора!

А зелений – можна йти,
Бо машин немає.
Молодець на світлофор –
Всім допомагає!

Пори року


 ***

ЗИМА

Взимку, наче б то пушок,
З неба сиплеться сніжок.
У дворі з самого ранку
Лижі, ковзани і санки.
То на гору, то з гори
Мчиться натовп дітвори.
Брату меншому Єгору
Я кажу: " Не лізь на гору!
Краще зліпимо гуртом
Ми для баби сніжний ком!"
Буде баба снігова
Морква замість носу,
Не злякається вона
Вітру та морозу!

***

ВЕСНА
З поднебісся навесні
Линуть співи голосні.
Це до рідної землі 
Повернулись журавлі.
А у полі навесні
Починають посівні.
Квіти розпускаються,
Листя пробивається.
А з-під снігу навесні
Лізуть проліски лісні.
Ось струмочок дзюркотить,
Він до річечки біжить.
Прокидайтеся від сну!
Зустрічаємо весну!

***

ОСІНЬ
В цю пору урожай збирають,
Птахи у вирій відлітають,
Дерева жовті і кущі,
Весь час холодні йдуть дощі,
І листя землю покриває.
Це все по осені буває.

***

ЛІТО
Кожен ранок у віконце 
Золотом пролазить сонце,
День чудовий починає,
Нас на вулицю гукає.
І хоч спека на дворі –
Скрізь роздолля дітворі:
Вони бавляться на річці,
Ходять босі по травичці,
У вінки вплітають квіти,
Літу дуже раді діти!

 Новорічні вірші

Вірші про НОВИЙ РІК


***

 На порозі Рік Новий -
Добрий, світлий, чарівний.
Щастя, злагоду - усе,
Хай до хат він нам несе!


***

У нічний казковий час 
Рік Новий прийшов до нас, 
Він приніс свої вітання 
І найкращі побажання - 
І людині, і родині, 
І матусі-Україні! 

***

З Новим Роком всіх вітаю, 
Щастя та добра бажаю, 
Щоб уміли ми радіти 
Щиросердно, наче діти, 
Щоб здоровими були, 
Й подолати все змогли!


***

Стоїть запашиста ялинка у хаті, 
За стіл вже сідають усі, 
Ми друзям так раді на нашому святі, 
Вітання звучать голосні: 

Бажаємо щастя, здоров'я, наснаги, 
Багатства, надії, тепла, 
Щоб кожну хвилину у вашому серці 
Любов нескінченна жила! 

***

Під зелену, під ялинку 
Ставляв Дід Мороз корзинку: 
В ній цукерки та пакунки,

В ній солодощі, дарунки,
І для цуцика сюрприз - 
Кістку Дід Мороз приніс! 

***

Пахне смолою ялинка зелена, 
Каже бабусі маленька Олена: 
"Насіння з ялинки нам стане в нагоді, 
Посадимо саме таку на городі,
Бо ця деревина потрібна мені - 
Цукерки на ній виростають смачні!" 

***

Таке побажання тобі в Новий Рік, 
Щоб ти до чудес і чарівностей звик: 
Хай сипляться з неба на тебе зірки 
І в цей рік Бика і в наступні роки. 
Нехай побажання здійсняться таємні - 
Чекають на тебе події приємні! 

***

Хай в житті все буде гарно, 
Щоб не сумували марно, 
Щоб зима була зі снігом, 
День би починався сміхом, 
Щоб достаток був у хаті, 
Щоб ви всі були багаті! 

***

З Новим Роком, добрі люди! 
Хай легка в вас доля буде! 
Щоб у хаті - повна чаша,
Щоб цвіла родина ваша, 
Щоб здоров'я через край, 
Нумо, келих піднімай!

*** 
Від Діда Мороза: 

Хоч старий я, та гламурнуй, 
На мені кожух пурпурний, 
Борода у мене сива, 
Шапка модна та красива. 
Бугі-Вугі я танцюю, 

Дід Морозом я працюю. 
Хай свята будуть чудові, 
Діти будуть хай здорові, 
Хай щасливі будуть люди 
І пісні лунають всюди! 

***

Від Снігуроньки (для дорослих): 

Сукню я нову наділа, 
Ловко очі підвела, 
В новорічну ніч чарівну
В гості я до вас прийшла. 

Побажаю щастя вам, 
Тож налийте хоч сто грам. 
І здоров'я, і любові, 
І щоб грошей було доволі! 

***
За вікном сніжку багато,
Рік Новий іде до нас
І ялинку запашисту 
Прикрашати нам вже час!

Подивіться на красуню
В неї одяг не простий:
Зверху донизу по гілках
Ллється дощик золотий!

Тут і кульки, і горіхи,
І ліхтарики для втіхи.
Та чомусь вони, малята,
Не горять на наше свято.

Тож скажімо: раз, два, три,
Ти, ялиночка, гори!

*** 
Ще з дитинства люблю я це свято:
За вікном сніговиця реве,
Візерунки на вікнах морозні,
В небі місяць, мов човен пливе.
Зірочки заглядають у хату,
Білий сніг у віконце летить,
Розуміють дорослі й малята:
На землі править диво в цю мить!
Дивовижна ця ніч та чарівна,
Кажуть, казка в цю мить ожива.
Це бува о 12 рівно,
Як промовиш чарівні слова! 

***

Стоїть ялинка на узліссі, 
Новорічне свято в лісі. 
Згуртувались звірі в коло, 
Прикрашають все навколо: 

Заєць вішає морквину, 
А синичка - горобину, 
Вовк ліхтарики приніс, 
Кольорами грає ліс. 

 Білки вішають для втіхи 
Позолочені горіхи. 
А лисиця-витівниця 
Тільки ходить та гордиться:

"Чепурна яка ялинка, 
Наче чарівна картинка, 
Святкувати нам вже час, 
З Новим Роком, друзі, вас!" 


***

Темно у хаті, 
Темно на дворі, 
Мишка шкребеться 
Десь у коморі. 

Сплять і дорослі, 
Сплять і малі, 
Він лиш крокує 
В цю ніч по землі. 

Добрими в хату 
Загляне очима, 
Лантух великий 
За його плечима, 


Там подарунки 
На різні смаки: 
Кубики, пазли, 
Машини, ляльки. 

В Діда Мороза 
Роботи багато - 
Треба дарунки 
Роздати до свята. 

Щоб зранку всі діти 
Щасливі були, 
І під ялинкою 
Мрію знайшли. 

Вірші про Різдво

Різдвяні вірші

***

Наварив куті, узвару,
До хрещеного піду,
Там колядку заспіваю, 
Щастя-долі побажаю,
Щоб було все до ладу.
І усі були б здорові,
І всього було б доволі,
Завжди будьте ви багаті,
Хай пісні лунають в хаті.
А за цю мою колядку,
Прошу, дайте шоколадку!

***

Здоров’я бажаємо ми господині,
Хай затишок буде у вашій родині,
Господар хай буде багатим, щасливим,
А син нехай буде розумним, кмітливим.
Хай донечка буде як зіронька ясна,
Життя нехай буде солодке й прекрасне!

***

Вас с Різдвом вітаємо,
Вам добра бажаємо.
Хай у домі буде тепло,
Хай дзвінкий лунає сміх,
Засіки хай будуть повні,
Щоб нагодувати всіх.
Вас з Різдвом вітаємо,
Щастя вам бажаємо!

***

Минають сторіччя, минають роки,
Крокують по світу колядники.
Виходять із дому у Вечір Святий,
Заливчастий дзвоник лунає,
В цю ніч народився спаситель Христос
І кожен про свято це знає.
«А що це за свято? " - людину спитай
Щасливу або безталанну.
Вона відповість, що це свято несе
Нам віру в добро нездоланне.


Загадки про зиму

Новорічні загадки

***

Він в дім приносить подарунки,
На склі малює візерунки,
Річки заковує у лід,
Як зветься цей казковий дід?
(Дід Мороз)

***

Візерунки на вікні він намалював мені,
Я по вулиці гуляв – він за ніс мене щипав.
Хто впізнає невідимку, того, що поруч ходить взимку?
(Мороз)

***

Не боїться ця пташка зими,
Сало любить вона, так як ми.
Жовта грудка та сиві крильца.
Здогадалися, хто це? _ _ _ _ _ _.
(Синиця)

***

Взимку спить цей звір в барлозі
І прокинутись невзмозі.
Смокче лапу уві сні.
Хто це? Підкажіть мені.
(Ведмідь)

***

Гріє взимку, наче груба
Хутряна, тепленька _ _ _ _.
(Шуба)

***

Взимку холодно стає,
Мама шубу достає,
Що ж на голову надіти,
Щоб малі не змерзли діти?
(Шапка)

***

Якщо став на ті дощечки,
Швидко їду я з гори,
А якщо впаду зненацька –
Ноги будуть догори.
Палки дві в руках тримаю,
Сам собі допомагаю.
Тут потрібна рівновага,
Тренування та увага!
(Лижі)

***

Пані крижана зі стріхи
Ноги звісила для втіхи.
А як сонце припече –
Пані плаче і тече.
(Бурулька)

***

З неба зірочки летять,
Землю укривають,
А коли приде весна –
Всі вони розтануть.
(Сніжинки)

***

Взимку скляр прийшов на річку
Наче склом накрив водичку.
Бавитися там не слід –
Бо крихкий на річці _ _ _.
(Лід)

Вірш про зиму

*** 
ЗИМА

Взимку, наче б то пушок,
З неба сиплеться сніжок.
У дворі з самого ранку
Лижі, ковзани і санки.
То на гору, то з гори
Мчиться натовп дітвори.
Брату меншому Єгору
Я кажу: "Не лізь на гору!
Краще зліпимо гуртом
Ми для баби сніжний ком!"
Буде баба снігова
Морква замість носу,
Не злякається вона
Вітру та морозу!

----------


## Elen2

*Вірші про святого Миколая* 

Микола (М.Чумарна) 

Котилося колесо та й стало в дворі: 
А вже наше сонечко змаліло в горі. 
Стала нічка темная – довга, як зима. 
Ходить попід вікнами заспана пітьма. 
Не ходи під вікнами, діток не буди – 
Знов вернеться сонечко юним, молодим.
А щоб діткам затишно в білих снах жилось –
Ходить, ходить лагідно тої ночі Хтось: 
Хтось несе даруночки сонним діточкам, - 
Знає він і відає, хто на що чекав. 
Кому гарну лялечку, а кому - санки, 
Кому теплу шапочку, кому – чобітки. 
А ще добру посмішку в усмішку вкладе – 
Щоб були здоровими діти увесь день. 
Щоб були здоровими діточки рідненьки – 
Для землі, для сонечка, для тата і неньки. 
Не покіне діточок у пітьмі ніколи – 
Щедрий, милий, люблячий наш дідусь Микола.... 

І на другий рік прийди, дорогенький Миколаю (З.Филипчук) 

Пізно у вечірній час 
Миколай Святий до нас 
Так тихенько приходив, 
Так легенько залишив
Подарунки і гостинці, 
Наче загадковий птах 
У солодких ніжних снах, 
Приходив, не розбудив 
Нікогісенько із нас. 

.... Ніби в шапці-невидимці 
Снився зоряно й погас. 

Але він ходив насправді! 
Бо ж усі дитята раді, 
Подарунки оглядають, 
Зранку втішно розмовляють: 
Ну, звичайно, це не тато.... 
Ні, казковий інший гість 
Так солодощів багато 
У мішечку б не приніс, 
Як наш добрий Миколай. 
Дякуєм. Не забувай. 
І на другий рік прийди, 
Щастя дітям принеси, 
Дорогенький Миколаю, 
Добрий віснику із раю. 

Завтра в наш рідний край

Завтра в наш рідний край 
Завітає святий Миколай, 
Принесе в своїй торбинці 
Для всіх дітей гостинці. 
Я святого Миколая 
У віконце виглядаю, 
Жду даруночків, благаю, 
Бо я слухав тата-маму. 
Мій Святенький Миколаю, 
Приходи скоріш, благаю. 
Я до тебе помолюся 
І тихенько пригорнуся. 
Щастя дай моїй родині 
І коханій Україні. 

Святий Миколай (С.Майданська) 

Він ходить від хати до хати, 
Питається мами і тата: 
Чи є у вас чемна дитина, 
Дівчатко мале чи хлопчина? 
Для кожного має в торбинці 
Найкращі у світі гостинці. 
А хто без кінця бешкетує, 
Тим чортик лиш різки дарує. 


У ніч святого Миколая (І.Савицька) 

Темна нічка за шибками. 
Сон на крилах вже летить. 
Небеса блистять зірками, 
Та Івасик ще не спить. 

У голівці сонні мрії... 
.... Хмари, небо, зорі, рай.... 
Білі ангели-лелеї, 
А між ними Миколай... 

На санчатах щедрі дари – 
Вже готове все як слід. 
Ангели стають у пари 
І злітають вниз, на світ... 

Миколай, дідусь старенький, 
Ставить дари на столі, 
А Івась питає неньки: 
„Ненечко, чи це мені?” 
Темна нічка за шибками 
Заглядає до вікон. 
Спить Івасик біля мами, 
Усміхаючись крізь сон... 

Народна мудрість: 

Як випаде великий іней – на гарний врожай хліба. 
Як на Миколу піде дощ, то врожай на озимину. 
Морозняний день – на уроду хліба й огородини. 
Після Миколи пшениця вкриє поле.
Хвали зиму після Миколи.



Поцілунок Миколая

Коли місяць сховається й зорі
Ледь пригаснуть в небеснім просторі,
Помчать сани, бистрющії сани,
Щоб об'їхати світ весь до рання.

Коли дітки заснуть всі міцненько,
Хтось до личок торкнеться легенько,
Поцілує морозно, духмяно,
Покладе під подушку жадане.

Він не тільки дарунки дарує,
Він жаліє дітей і все чує,
Хто благання свої посилає,
Неодмінно таким помагає.

Пожаліє сиріт, допоможе,
Бо у нього жертовність є Божа,
Бо у нього є ласка всесильна,
І про це знає кожна дитина.


Українська традиція

У кожній родині вкраїнській
Микола-угодник в пошані.
В країні колись давньоруській
Миколи дива були знані.

Він в серці Вкраїни - століття,
Його знає кожне дитя.
Які б не були лихоліття,
А справа Святого - свята.

В молитвах, у щирих проханнях
Просили здоров'я і долю, 
В бою помагав у стражданнях,
Зціляв люд від ран і від болю.

Тож кожна вкраїнська дитина
Свій погляд до нього звертає.
Настане груднева година -
Прохання Отець всіх сповняє.

З книги Ірини Цельняк "Дарунок Святого Миколая"



Свято Миколая вже прийшло до нас,
Здійснились всі мрії, Миколай у нас,
Здійснились бажання всеї дітвори, 
Він приніс малятам дарунки свої.

Любий Миколаю, прошення прийми,
Будемо слухняні, будемо чесні ми.
Будем пам'ятати заповіді всі, 
Хочемо ми жити в щасті і добрі.

Ірина Шевчук

----------


## Elen2

*Забавлянки для масажу та купання дитини*


Ототушки-тутушки

Погладжуючи тільце дитини, розводять ручки:
Ототушки-тутушки!
На котика потягушки,
А на Василька ростушки.
Ой тошки, тотошки!
Щоб підросли трошки.

Потягусі, потягусі

Потягусі, потягусі,
На Галю ростусі.
Щоб Галочка росла,
Росла-виростала,
Щоб Галочка своїй мамці
Скоріш в поміч стала.
У поміч стала,
Діток колихала
Й хату доглядала.

Печу, печу хлібчик

Беруть у долоні дитячу голівку і, злегка її перекидуючи з руки на руку, роздільно проказують:

Печу, печу хлібчик
Дітям на обідчик.
Меншичкому - меньший,
Більшичкому - більший.

Після цього, нахиляючи голівку то наперед, то назад, продовжують:
Шусть у піч!
Сажай - виймай,
Їжу, ріжу
Я, куштую -
Гам!

Кра, ворона, кра!

Дитині, яка, тримаючись за палець дорослого, то опускає, то піднімає руку, примовляють:

Кра, ворона, кра!
На полиці сиділа,
Дітям кашу варила.
Діти пішли до села,
Сама кашу поїла.
Гиш, гиш, гиш!

Дибки, дибки!

Примовляють, навчаючи дитину ходити:
Дибки, дибки!
Ходить котик по лавочці,
Водить кішку за лапочки:
Диб, диб, диб.

Куй, куй, чобіток

Постукують по ступні дитини...
Куй, куй, чобіток,
Подай молоток,
Не подаси молотка -
Не підкую чобітка.
Молоток золотенький,
Чобіток дорогенький.
Ш-ш-ш.

Коточку, де ти був?

Гладять долонями обличчя дитини й приказують:
- Коточку, де ти був?
- У коморці.
- Що там робив?
- Молочко пив.
- А мені залишив?
- Забувся.
- Апчхи! Апчхи!
- Апчхи! Апчхи!

Печу, печу хлібчик

Забавлянки з ручками та пальчиками дитини.... Перекладаємо ручки і кажемо:
Печу, печу хлібчик
Дітям на обідчик.

Перебираємо пальчики:
Цьому дам, цому дам, цьому дам і цьому дам....
А цьому не дам:
Він хліба не місить,
Він води не носить,
Він в печі не палить,
То я цьому й не дам....

Ладі-Ладусі

- Ладі-ладусі,
- А де були?
- В бабусі.
- А що їли?
- Кашку.
- А що пили?
- Бражку!
- А що на закуску?
- Хліб та капустку.
- Гай, гай на бабину хату
Калачі їсти!

Наш хлопчик

Оцей пальчик - наш дідусь,
Оцей пальчик - баба,
Оцей пальчик - наш татусь,
Оцей пальчик - мама,
Оцей пальчик - хлопчик наш,
А зовуть його....!

Пальчику

Пальчику, пальчику,
Де ти бував?
Пальчику, пальчику,
Що ти чував?
- З меньшеньким братом
Я кашу варив,
Із безіменним
Я кашу поїв,
Із середульшим 
У лісі гуляв,
А із найбільшим
Пісню співав.

Сорока-Ворона

Сорока-Ворона 
На припічку сиділа,
Діткам кашку варила.
- Цьому дам, цьому дам,
Цьому дам і цьому дам,
А цьому не дам,
Бо цей буцман
Дров не носив,
Діжі не місив,
Хати не топив,
Діток гулять не водив -
Справжній лежень.

Скачу, скачу діда

Дитину підстрибуємо на колінах:
Скачу, скачу діда
За скибочку хліба.
Я не дурно скачу,
А я їсти хочу.

Гойда-да!

Гойда-да!
Гойда-да!
Добра в коника хода,
Поводи шовкові,
Золоті підкови.

Чук, чук

Ой, гоп,
Чук, чук
Захотів
Кіт щук.
Але чуки,
Чуки, чуки,
Повтікали
Усі щуки.

Їде пан

Їде, їде пан, пан
На конику сам, сам.
А за паном хлоп, хлоп,
На конику гоп, гоп.

Заохочують пританцьовувати:

Гоп, гоп, горобейки,
На бабині конопельки,
А на дідів мак
Нехай буде так.

Ой без дуди, без дуди
Йдуть ніженьки не туди.
А як дудочку почують,
Самі ніженьки танцюють.

Два півники, два півники

Масаж та погладжування:

Два півники, два півники
Горох молотили,
Дві курочки, дві курочки
У млинок носили.
Коза меле, коза меле,
Кізка підсипає,
А маленьке козенятко
З ковша вигрібає.
Старий дід та й ведмідь
Встав да й пришиває,
А лисичка-майстеричка
Красні хустки вишиває.
А сова із дупла
Очицями луп, луп:
- Якби мені не діточки,
- То я пішла туп, туп.

Ходив кіт по току

Ходив кіт по току
В червоному ковпаку,
В червоному ковпаку,
А миші сміються,
Аж в боки беруться.

Миш книш проточила

Миш книш проточила,
Муха борщ пролила,
Півень коня задавив - 
Нічим їхать до млина.
А бабині коноплі
На печі попріли,
А дідові постоли 
На льоду згоріли.

Заєць косив

Заєць косив, заєць косив,
Лисиця згрібала,
Павук метав у копицю,
А муха топтала.

Комар траву покосив

Комар траву покосив,
Муха посушила,
Заєць в пластя ізметав,
А миш повозила.

Купалися ластів"ята

Співають під час купання:
Купалися ластів"ята
Та в чару-водиці,
Щоб були ми білотілі
Та ще й білолиці.

Купалися ластів"ята
Та в чару-водиці,
Щоб були ми чорноброві
Та ще й білолиці.

У любисточку купали, Живу воду наливали,
Щоб здоров"я тіло мало,
Лиха-горенька не знало.

Іди, іди, дощику

Іди, іди, дощику,
Зварю тобі борщику
В зеленому горщику,
Поставлю на вербі,
Щоб випили горобці.
Я яєчком забілю,
А яєчко прісне,
А сонечко блисне.

Ходи, ходи, дощику

Ходи, ходи, дощику,
Зварим тобі борщику,
Зварим тобі галушок
Та виллємо на пісок.

Хлюп, хлюп....
Хлюп, хлюп, водиченько,
Хлюп, хлюп на личенько,
І на ручки, і на ніжки
Хлюп, хлюп, хлюп!

----------


## Vitalina-80

Девочки, а у вас случайно нет стихов о фруктах, овощах и цветах (кольорах) на украинском языке?

----------


## Alena82

> Девочки, а у вас случайно нет стихов о фруктах, овощах и цветах (кольорах) на украинском языке?


Часник:	Хто гострого хоче часник хай придбає,
		Він всякі мікроби вогнем випікає.


Помідор:	Ось який гладкий я пан.
		Маю гарний я жупан.
		Помідори всі, малята. 
		Вітамінами багаті.

Диня:		Ви на мене подивіться,


Я дівиця круглолиця,
		Жовтобока, запашна,
		А до того ж і смачна.


Цибуля:	Я цибуля хоч гірка,
		Та корисна я така.
		Я й цілюща, кожен знає,
		Від хвороби захищаю.



Морква:	Я морквинка – морквиця,
		Овочам усім сестриця!
		Пийте сік із морквички 
                     і рум’яні будуть щічки


Огірок:	Огірок я молодий,
		Я корисний і смачний
		У салаті й просто так 
		Дуже добрий я на смак.


Гарбуз:	А в гарбузовій каші–
		Сила й слава ваша.
		Хто цю кашу споживає,
		До ста років доживає.


Буряк:	Я червоний бурячок,
		Тут вітаю діточок,
		У борщі я не замінний
		І смачний і вітамінний.


Картопля:	Купуйте куштуйте усі бараболю.
		Варіте і смажте із сіллю й без солі
		Сто страв господиня з картоплі готує
                      Картопля як хліб-
                       вона всіх нагодує  

Капуста:	Я капусточка гарненька,
		Я кругленька чепурненька
		З мене страви всі смачні
		Їжте й дякуйте мені.

----------

Malushka53 (11.10.2016), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## skirda_08

Дівчата,буду дуже вдячна,якщо в когось є подяки робітникам дитячого садочка у віршах(Вихователю,помічнику вихователя,муз керівнику,завідуючій,мед працівнику,завгоспу,прачкам,поварам і т.д.),дуже хочеться на згадку зробити їм листівки з віршами,а я вірші писати не вмію.У доні випускний і хочться лишити гарну згадку про нашу групу.Я буду дуже чекати,Дуже дякую від всіх батьків нашого дитячого садочка(і в майбутньому не лише я Вам буду дякувати,вони знадобляться багатьом)!!!!!!

----------


## Vitalina-80

> Дівчата,буду дуже вдячна,якщо в когось є подяки робітникам дитячого садочка у віршах(Вихователю,помічнику вихователя,муз керівнику,завідуючій,мед працівнику,завгоспу,прачкам,поварам і т.д.),дуже хочеться на згадку зробити їм листівки з віршами,а я вірші писати не вмію.У доні випускний і хочться лишити гарну згадку про нашу групу.Я буду дуже чекати,Дуже дякую від всіх батьків нашого дитячого садочка(і в майбутньому не лише я Вам буду дякувати,вони знадобляться багатьом)!!!!!!


               1.За те, що дім наш, дитсадок,
               Був рік від року кращим.
               Спасибі скажем залюбки
               Завідувачці нашій.
               Прийміть від нас найщирішу подяку –
               Ці квіти духмяні й усмішки ясні.

               2.Любі наші вихователі,
               Ми завжди будем пам’ятати вас.
               Бо у дитячому садочку
               Були для нас ви вищий клас.
               Спасибі вам за те, що змалку,
               Коли прийшли ми у дитсад,
               Ви правди нас завжди навчали,
               Були взірцем для всіх малят.

               3.Спасибі ніжній милій няні,
               Що нам була як рідна мати,
               За те, що чистоту тримала,
               Добавку всім нам наливала.
               Задаємо не раз в житті
               Ми ваші руки золоті.

               4.Спасибі хочемо сказати
               За те, що вчили нас співати,
               Зо те, що грали нам веселі
               І гопачки, і польки, й вальс.
               Нам розлучатись з вами жаль.

               5.Ви в нас уважна медсестра.
               Уся здорова дітвора.
               Вчасно щеплення робили
               І вітаміни нам носили,
               Щоб з апетитом добре їли
               І ніколи не хворіли.
               Спасибі скажемо ми вам,
               І медсестрі, і лікарям.

               6.Спасибі усім, хто на кухні працює,
               Компоти нам варить, смачні страви готує.
               Спасибі вам за пиріжки, вареники і пампушки.
               Без вас були б малими й не виросли б такими.

               7.А праля нам білизну прала,
               Гарненько постіль прасувала.
               Спасибі, наша дорогенька,
               Що ми були завжди чистенькі.

               8.За свіжі огірки і моркву
               Спасибі скажемо завгоспу.
               За яблука, і за капусту,
               Які ми їли часто-густо.
               Багато круп ми різних з’їли, 
               Тому так мало ми хворіли.

----------


## mamylia

Я иду по шуршащему гравию
И несу два батона торжественно !
У меня и у папы - правило:
Помогать этим слабым женщинам!
От рождения долг наш таков!
Что они без нас - мужиков !
*****

САМА. В.Орлов.
Я муку взяла сама, тесто сделала сама,
Вы молчите, не учите! Я сама! сама! сама!
Я пирог пекла сама, я гостей звала сама,
Гости встали и сказали: 
«Таня, ешь его сама!»
***
Праздничный наряд 

Смотрит мама, не поймёт - почему у дочки
Оказались на ногах разные носочки?
"Нарядиться просто я к празднику хотела.
Вот и разные носки на себя надела.
Выбирала долго я, а потом решила:
Голубой и розовый - очень даже мило!
Аля Смешинкина

----------


## Elen2

Лялька
Автор: Галка Мир


Лялька з рук Ганнусі впала,
Вже й навпомацки шукала,
І навколішки ставала,
І навшпиньки підіймалась.

І навхильки, і навлеж,
І навсторч зривалась теж,
Навстяж двері відкривала,
Навпісля? їх закривала.

І навпочіпках ходила.
Все, здавалось, обдивилась.
Не знайшла. Навси?дяч вснула.
Вранці дівчинка збагнула:

В ліжечку та лялька була.

Лялька йде цієї днини
До маленької Аліни.
Гарну сукню одягає,
В коси бантики вплітає.


Грає дівчина Арина,
Наче в неї є дитина.
Ляльку спати укладає,
І як мати їй співає:
"Засинай, моя маленька,
Вже на дворі ніч темненька.
Вже спати час тобі й мені,
Хай прийде казка уві сні!"

Наталья Забила
МАРИНЧИНА ЛЯЛЬКА (Цикл «ПРО ДІВЧИНКУ МАРИНКУ»)У Маринки лялька є: 
Чорне негренятко. 
Разом з ним вона встає 
І лягає спатки. 

Вранці каже: — Добрий день! — 
Одягне, умиє 
І співа йому пісень, 
А воно — не вміє! 

Потім їсти принесе, 
З ложечки годує. 
Негренятко їсть усе 
І не вередує. 

А тоді бере рушник, 
Витре йому носик. 
Завжди чистим бути звик 
Чорний негритосик. 

Поки дівчинка мала 
Застеляє ліжко, 
Негритосик край стола 
Сам читає книжку. 

А коли вона іде 
У садок дитячий, 
Він сидить, на неї жде 
І, напевно, плаче!


Юлия Смаль  
Панна Тюльпана

У мами серед квітів
цвіте чарівна панна - 
царівна всього світу
володарка Тюльпана.

І дуже-дуже гарна, 
завжди ошатно вбрана - 
прекрасна наша панна,
росою вмита рано.

Всміхається Тюльпана, 
нарцисам і кульбабам.
Ця усмішка весняна
і нас сміятись вабить.


Юлия Смаль  
Вісім лапок

Прикро павуку на осінь - 
не походиш в холод босий. 
Восьмилапий мусить зранку
до світанку, до сніданку
вісім туфель зав'язати
на красиві модні банти!

Юлия Смаль  
Віршик-лічилка

Десять гномиків у хаті.
Перший гном готує свято, 
другий гномик влігся спати, 
третій прибирає з татом, 
і четвертий прибирає.
П'ятий гном книжки читає, 
шостий грається з єнотом, 
сьомий з восьмим учать ноти, 
а дев'ятий мусить знати:
де подівся гном десятий?

В чарівному дивосвіті

Мама-гнома, діти-гноми
разом з татом вийшли з дому
і пішли гуляти лісом
з лисенятами та лисом.

В чарівному дивосвіті
дружать мами всі та діти, 
дружать миші й кошенята, 
дідусі, бабусі, тата.

Ходять всі до всіх у гості
і хвостаті, і безхвості. 
Разом гноми й лисенята
перед сном ідуть гуляти.

Юлия Смаль  
Щось таке от вийшло

Бабине літо

Павучки на павутинні
полетіли понад тином
павутато, павумама, 
павудонька, павусин.
Полетіли понад полем, 
понад лісом, де тополі,
павудіти, павувнуки, 
павубаба, павудід.
Зачепились за листочка 
павусин і павудочка,
і батьки на павутинці,
і бабуся, і дідусь!

Юлия Смаль  
Осінні віршики

***
На галявині тихенько
оселилися опеньки.
Тато, мама, їхні дітки
заховалися під квітку.
Капелюхова родина
завітала до осини. 
Під листочком, під пеньочком
в осени ростуть грибочки!

*** Загадка
Серед лісу на галяві 
гомоніли чорні гави: 
дивина та й годі, що це?
жовте все, неначе сонце!
Жовті клени і берізки
І в осики жовті кіски, 
І холодні вранці роси. 
Що це, діти? Просто ... (осінь)

Юлия Смаль  

Чути пісню на узліссі: 
народився син у лисів, 
то ж радіє вся родина
рудохвоста, рудоспина.
Тато-лис синочку лиску
змайстрував уже колиску, 
щоб співати колисанку 
від смерканку до світанку.
І бабуся, і сестричка
теж не спали цілу нічку, 
бо малому рудовуху
не давали спати мухи.



Дитячі примовки, віршики 
Білка

Білка в лісі стриб та стриб (стрибай, як білочка)
І знайшла великий гриб. (покажи. який великий)
А додому принесла, (несемо гриб у руках)
Гриб не влазить до дупла. (пробуємо пропхати)
Довелося білочці
Гриб сушить на гілочці. (нанизуємо на ниточку гриб і сушимо)


Капуста

Ми січем, січем капусту (долоньками рухати вгору-вниз, імітуючи рух ножа)
І гарненько моркву трем, (кулачками рухати вперед-назад, імітуючи тертя)
Ще і солі додаєм (потирати пальчиками, імітуючи посипання сіллю)
І бочки все кладем. (імітувати рух набирання у жмені і висипання у бочку)
Потім котим бочку в льох. (імітувати рух котіння бочки по землі)
Як стомилися ми! Ох! (витираємо піт з лоба)


Звірятка

Бігла мишка по ліску, (біжимо по колу, як мишка)
скаче жабка у ставку, (скачемо, як жабка)
зайчик наздогнав лисичку,
печуть разом паляничку. (знаходимо собі пару, плескаємо в долоньки)
А ведмедик іде пішки, (ходимо на зовнішній стороні стопи, як ведмедик)
клишоногі в нього ніжки. (ходимо на зовнішній стороні стопи, як ведмедик).



Зайчики

Зайчик Скік і зайчик Скок
на морозі гріли лапки.
На „раз” – вгору піднімали,
на „два” – швидко опускали.
Вже передні лапки теплі,
але задні – геть замерзлі.
Будем зайців зігрівати,
разом з ними присідати:
„раз” – присіли,
на „два” – встали.
Вже і задні теплі стали.
Ну а хвостик? ой-ой-ой,
геть холодний куцик той!
„раз” – покрутимо хвостом,
„два” – покрутимо хвостом.
Хвостик добре зігрівали,
тоді зайчикам сказали:
- Так стрибали ми і грілись,
що геть зовсім натомились!


Сімеєчка Омелечка

У нашого Омелечка
невеличка сімеєчка:
тільки він та вона,
та старий та стара,
та Іван, та Степан,
та Василь, та Панас,
та той хлопець, що в нас,
та дві дівки косаті,
та два парубки вусаті,
та дві Христі в намисті,
та дві ляльки в колисці.


Слоняча колискова

Ніч. У буді спить Бровко.
Завірюха в шибку диха…
Ходить слон коло вікóн,
А за ним слониха тихо.
- Ой ти, слоню, - каже, - милий,
Всі двори ми обходили…
Затісні нам людські хати -
Де ми будем ночувати?
- Ми б навстоячки в савáні
Подрімали, моя пані:
Нам би в Африці, крім неба,
Даху іншого не треба.
Та в чужому краї цьому
Все так дивно й незнайомо…
Пада білий пух лапатий –
Холодно надворі спати…
- Любі слоню і слонихо,
Я розраджу ваше лихо:
Знайте, я зовусь Олеся,
Ну, а ви мені снитеся.
Лиш зі сну я рано встану -
Повернетеся в савáну!


Уранці біля хати

Уранці біля хати
малесенькі сліди –
зайчаточко вухате
приходило сюди.
Стояло біля хати,
ступило на поріг,
хотіло нам сказати,
що випав перший сніг.


Метелик

Метелик срібновійний,
веселий і меткий,
квітки цілує в вії
і в білі пелюстки.
А як вечірня втома
огорне теплим сном,
метелик, наче вдома,
ночує під листком.


Рученята

Полюсіні рученята
Люблять працювати:
В хаті прибирають,
Подвір’я підмітають,
Доглядають квітничок,
Вишивають рушничок.
Он які спритненькі
Рученькі маленькі! 
Автор: Унунсептий на 10:24  
Ярлыки: Разное, Семья


Іграшкове - віршики для малят


Ведмежатко з плюшу
Колисати мушу,
Щось мале белькоче,
Спатоньки не хоче.

***
Іграшкове зайченя
Бешкетує вже півдня, 
Все стрибає та стрибає,
Бо ніхто не вимикає.

***
Лялька йде цієї днини
До маленької Аліни.
Гарну сукню одягає,
В коси бантики вплітає.

***
Є у мене їжачок,
Без колючок-голочОк,
ГолочкИ оті м’якенькі,
Мов із хутра, шовковенькі.

***
У дитячому куточку -
Пірамідка, наче квочка.
Забавка чудова,
Різнокольорова!

***
Коник-гойдалка сумує, 
Вершник спить, у снах мандрує.
А як виспиться маленьке,
Коник скаче веселенько.

***
Покиван - це справжнє чудо! 
- Не чіпай! – кричить. -
Не буду
У ляльковім ліжку спати.
Звик усюди я стояти!


Віршики на Новий рік
У нічний казковий час 
Рік Новий прийшов до нас, 
Він приніс свої вітання 
І найкращі побажання - 
І людині, і родині, 
І матусі-Україні! 

*** 
На порозі Рік Новий - 
Добрий, світлий, чарівний. 
Щастя, злагоду - усе, 
Хай до хат він нам несе! 
*** 
З Новим Роком всіх вітаю, 
Щастя та добра бажаю, 
Щоб уміли ми радіти 
Щиросердно, наче діти, 
Щоб здоровими були, 
Й подолати все змогли! 
*** 
Стоїть запашиста ялинка у хаті, 
За стіл вже сідають усі, 
Ми друзям так раді на нашому святі, 
Вітання звучать голосні: 

Бажаємо щастя, здоров'я, наснаги, 
Багатства, надії, тепла, 
Щоб кожну хвилину у вашому серці 
Любов нескінченна жила! 

*** 
Під зелену, під ялинку 
Ставляв Дід Мороз корзинку: 
В ній цукерки та пакунки, 
В ній солодощі, дарунки, 
І для цуцика сюрприз - 
Кістку Дід Мороз приніс! 

*** 
Пахне смолою ялинка зелена, 
Каже бабусі маленька Олена: 
"Насіння з ялинки нам стане в нагоді, 
Посадимо саме таку на городі, 
Бо ця деревина потрібна мені - 
Цукерки на ній виростають смачні!" 

*** 
Таке побажання тобі в Новий Рік, 
Щоб ти до чудес і чарівностей звик: 
Хай сипляться з неба на тебе зірки 
І в цей тигра рік і в наступні роки. 
Нехай побажання здійсняться таємні - 
Чекають на тебе події приємні! 

*** 
Хай в житті все буде гарно, 
Щоб не сумували марно, 
Щоб зима була зі снігом, 
День би починався сміхом, 
Щоб достаток був у хаті, 
Щоб ви всі були багаті! 
*** 

Хоч старий я, та гламурний, 
На мені кожух пурпурний, 
Борода у мене сива, 
Шапка модна та красива. 
Бугі-Вугі я танцюю, 

*** 
За вікном сніжку багато, 
Рік Новий іде до нас 
І ялинку запашисту 
Прикрашати нам вже час! 

Подивіться на красуню 
В неї одяг не простий: 
Зверху донизу по гілках 
Ллється дощик золотий! 

Тут і кульки, і горіхи, 
І ліхтарики для втіхи. 
Та чомусь вони, малята, 
Не горять на наше свято. 

Тож скажімо: раз, два, три, 
Ти, ялиночка, гори! 

*** 
Ще з дитинства люблю я це свято: 
За вікном сніговиця реве, 
Візерунки на вікнах морозні, 
В небі місяць, мов човен пливе. 
Зірочки заглядають у хату, 
Білий сніг у віконце летить, 
Розуміють дорослі й малята: 
На землі править диво в цю мить! 
Дивовижна ця ніч та чарівна, 
Кажуть, казка в цю мить ожива. 
Це бува о 12 рівно, 
Як промовиш чарівні слова! 
*** 
Стоїть ялинка на узліссі, 
Новорічне свято в лісі. 
Згуртувались звірі в коло, 
Прикрашають все навколо: 

Заєць вішає морквину, 
А синичка - горобину, 
Вовк ліхтарики приніс, 
Кольорами грає ліс. 

Білки вішають для втіхи 
Позолочені горіхи. 
А лисиця-витівниця 
Тільки ходить та гордиться: 

"Чепурна яка ялинка, 
Наче чарівна картинка, 
Святкувати нам вже час, 
З Новим Роком, друзі, вас!" 
*** 
Темно у хаті, 
Темно на дворі, 
Мишка шкребеться 
Десь у коморі. 

Сплять і дорослі, 
Сплять і малі, 
Він лиш крокує 
В цю ніч по землі. 
Добрими в хату 
Загляне очима, 
Лантух великий 
За його плечима, 

Там подарунки 
На різні смаки: 
Кубики, пазли, 
Машини, ляльки. 

В Діда Мороза 
Роботи багато - 
Треба дарунки 
Роздати до свята. 

Щоб зранку всі діти 
Щасливі були, 
І під ялинкою 
Мрію знайшли. 

У бабусі-холодусі 
Є. Найт 
У бабусі-холодусі 
Усміх сяє на лиці, 
Ходить в теплому кожусі, 
З дивним пензликом в руці. 
Раз мазок і два мазок – 
На вікні цвіте бузок, 
А на другім – сад казковий 
Біля місяця-підкови. 
А на третім – срібний дім, 
Іній світиться у нім. 
Всі дивились, дивувались, 
Хто художник – здогадались. 
Дід Мороз хвалив бабусю 
Чарівницю-холодусю, 
З нею в танці закружляв, 
З Новим роком привітав. 
________________________________________ 
Сюрприз 
Юля Турчина 
Під зелену, під ялинку 
Ставляв Дід Мороз корзинку: 
В ній цукерки та пакунки, 
В ній солодощі, дарунки, 
І для цуцика сюрприз - 
Кістку Дід Мороз приніс! 

Дід Мороз 
О.Бересньов 
Дід Мороз Червоний ніс 
Цуценя мені приніс. 
Я здивовано дивлюся – 
Дід у маминім кожусі! 
Очі і нього голубі, 
Як у тата весняні. 
І сміється так, як тато, 
Тільки в бороду із вати. 
Звісно, тато. Я вдаю, 
Що його не впізнаю – 
Хай порозважається, 
Може, сам признається.


Подарунки від зайчика 
А. Музичук 
Через поле, через ліс, 
З пагорба в долину 
Подарунки зайчик віз 
Діткам на ялинку. 
Їхав навіть уночі, 
Не боявсь нічого, 
Бо летіли два сичі 
Попереду нього. 
І освітлювали путь 
Очі їх – вуглинки. 
Подарунки привезуть 
Вчасно на ялинку.


Заячий карнавал 
Л. Костенко 
– Вітре, вітре, ти не вий! 
У звіряток – рік Новий. 
Зорі світять на ялинці, 
Дід Мороз приніс гостинці. 
Прометем собі доріжки, 
Потанцюємо хоч трішки. 
Маски зробим з будяків, 
Налякаємо вовків.


Коник Цок 
Ганна Чубач 
Їде коник: цок та цок! 
Підганять не треба! 
Ясні очі зірочок 
Дивляться із неба. 
А дорогу замело. 
Саночки стрибають. 
Їде коник у село. 
Там його чекають. 
Скоро буде Новий рік! 
 Вже ялинка сяє.

І тому цей коник Цок 
Дуже поспішає. 
Він везе у саночках 
Діточкам на втіху 
В розфарбованих мішках 
Лісові горіхи.


Віршики для дітей про новорічну ялинку 

Лісова ялинка 
В. Паронова 
В лісі випав білий сніг, 
Наступає Новий рік. 
Стали думати звірята, 
Як зустріть чудове свято. 
- Ось ялинка зелененька, 
Ні велика, ні маленька. 
Ми прикрасимо її, 
Заспіваємо пісні. 
Білка принесла горішки, 
Їжачок – гриби та шишки, 
Ведмежатко – пряники 
Та смачні медяники. 
Дятли, снігурі й синиці 
Посідали на ялинці 
І сказали: «Пишну хвою 
Ми прикрасимо собою». 
Дуже гарна і розкішна 
У звірят ялинка вийшла!


Кмітлива Дівчинка 
Інна Кульська 
У Лесі на ялинці 
На нижчій з гілочок 
Лисичка у хустинці 
Танцює гопачок. 
А на горішній гілці, 
Задерши гребінець, 
Грає на сопілці 
Півник-співунець. 
Леся любить співуна, 
Береже його вона, 
Тому лукаву Лиску 
І вішає так низько: 
- Схочеш вгору лізти, 
Мого півня їсти, - 
А зась!


Звірі 
Г. Чубач 
Сам собі не вірю: на ялинці – звірі! 
Хоч маленькі, а страшні! 
Всі підморгують мені: 
Вовк, лисиця, два ведмеді… 
Хоч маленькі, але вредні: 
Коли стежу я за ними, 
То вони горять очима. 
Мама каже: - Чуєш, Вово, 
Всі ці звірі – іграшкові! 
- Але я, матусю, їх чомусь боюся!

Вірші на 8 березня


***


У світле та радісне свято жіноче
Матусю свою привітати я хочу.
Вона в мене добра, вона в мене гарна,
У домі ґаздиня вона бездоганна,


І слово підтримки для кожного має,
Та завжди в очах її посмішка сяє.
В цей день я для мами несу у руці
Яскравого сонця тонкі промінці,


І запах зелених, весняних гаїв,
І квіти з далеких, казкових лугів.
Зберу у долоні сріблясту росу
І рідній матусі її віднесу.


Дарую всю землю, ліси і моря!
Ти краща у світі! Матуся моя!


Вірші про маму


***


Мила мамочка моя! 
Привітаю тебе я!
І тобі в жіноче свято 
Побажаю так багато:
Будь здорова та щаслива,
Будь весела та красива,
Будь як квітка весняна –
Ти така у нас одна!



***


Я на скрипочці заграю,
заспіва малий Максим.
В день весняний привітаймо 
всіх матусь ми разом з ним.
Хай життя, як пісня лине,
хай здоров’я буде вам,
Хай до вас удача рине,
З 8 Березня всіх мам!


Вірші про бабусю


***


Працьовита та весела,
Завжди гарний настрій має,
І її порада мудра 
Нам усім допомагає.
Це бабусечка моя,
Привітаю її я:
Побажаю щастя й долі,
Щоб всього було доволі,
Щоб життю вона раділа
І ніколи не хворіла!



***


Дорогу свою бабусю
Я сьогодні привітаю.
Я, сказати вам, горджуся,
Що таку бабусю маю.
Ми як подруги із нею,
Нам так весело удвох:
То вареники ліпили,
То лузали ми горох,
То гуляли в зоосаді,
Годували голубів,
То дивилися у небо,
Де літак, як птах летів.
Я люблю тебе, бабуня,
Будь красива, не журись,
Будь здорова та моторна,
Ти радій та веселись!





***


Не до іграшок мені: 
Не скачу я на коні,
В барабан я не стучу 
І машиной не гурчу.
Сів у крісло, книгу взяв, 
Всі казки перечитав.
Книга гарна і яскрава, 
Дуже для дітей цікава!
Крейду вчитель взяв до рук: 
Пише букву, чую звук.
Отака чудова мова, 
Наче скарб в ній кожне слово!



***



У Юрка є м’яч новенький, кольоровий, чималенький.
Спробуйте забити гол, коли граєм у футбол!
В нас кмітливий воротар – вірний пес, наш друг Мухтар!



***



Сад посадим навесні, вишні виростуть рясні.
Тато саджанець огорне, ми із мамой пол’ємо,
А коли дозріють вишні, їх із братом поїмо!



***



Что же нужно для похода?
Настроенье и погода!
Чтобы солнышко светило,
Чтобы весело нам было.
Будем мы в палатках спать,
Печь картошку, в мяч играть,
Веселиться мы умеем:
Отдохнём, поздоровеем.


У бабусі на селі дивувалися малі:
Дві руки бабуня має, а у сотні справ встигає:
Зранку двір позамітати, і курчат нагодувати,
Та підлогу змити в хаті, дати їсти поросяті,
Ще здоїти нашу Зірку, залатати в кофті дірку,
На городі все полити, в кухні грубу розтопити,
Й на домашньому яйці заколочені млинці.
Тільки-но почався ранок, для онуків ось сніданок.
"Прокидайтеся, малята, бо у вас ще справ багато:
Треба бігати, гулятись, сил - здоров’я набиратись.
Влітку гарно у селі, насолоджуйтесь, малі!"

Дорожній рух


На дорозі так правил багато,
Їх дотримуйся, друже, завжди!
Якщо будеш ти їх шанувати,
То й не трапиться лиха-біди!



***



Таку ось, малята, я дам вам пораду:
Тролейбус, автобус обходимо ззаду.
Бо мчаться машини потоком стрімливим,
То ж будь на дорозі уважним, кмітливим!



***



Якщо ж ти трамвай захотів обійти,
То спереду нього повинен пройти.
По реях ідеш – рота не роззявляй –
Бо їхати може назустріч трамвай.



***



Пішоходний перехід.
Пішоходний перехід
Схож на зебру дуже.
Ти дорогу переходь
По тим смужкам, друже!



***



Та спочатку подивися
Уліво та направо
І якщо машин нема,
Це звичайна справа!



***



Знак цей ти запам’ятай,
Й про світлофор не забувай!


Вірш про світлофор


***



На одній нозі стоїть,
На дорогу він глядить.
Кольорові очі має,
Людям всим допомагає:
Пішоходам, водіям,
Що ж потрібно знати нам?



Світло червоне – це небезпека,
Їде машина десь недалеко.
Стій, ані руш, підожди!
І на дорогу не йди!



Жовтий колір – зачекай,
Зміни будуть скоро:
Загориться іншим світлом
Око світлофора!



А зелений – можна йти,
Бо машин немає.
Молодець на світлофор –
Всім допомагає!


Пори року



***



ЗИМА

Взимку, наче б то пушок,
З неба сиплеться сніжок.
У дворі з самого ранку
Лижі, ковзани і санки.
То на гору, то з гори
Мчиться натовп дітвори.
Брату меншому Єгору
Я кажу: " Не лізь на гору!
Краще зліпимо гуртом
Ми для баби сніжний ком!"
Буде баба снігова
Морква замість носу,
Не злякається вона
Вітру та морозу!



***



ВЕСНА
З поднебісся навесні
Линуть співи голосні.
Це до рідної землі 
Повернулись журавлі.
А у полі навесні
Починають посівні.
Квіти розпускаються,
Листя пробивається.
А з-під снігу навесні
Лізуть проліски лісні.
Ось струмочок дзюркотить,
Він до річечки біжить.
Прокидайтеся від сну!
Зустрічаємо весну!



***



ОСІНЬ
В цю пору урожай збирають,
Птахи у вирій відлітають,
Дерева жовті і кущі,
Весь час холодні йдуть дощі,
І листя землю покриває.
Це все по осені буває.



***



ЛІТО
Кожен ранок у віконце 
Золотом пролазить сонце,
День чудовий починає,
Нас на вулицю гукає.
І хоч спека на дворі –
Скрізь роздолля дітворі:
Вони бавляться на річці,
Ходять босі по травичці,
У вінки вплітають квіти,
Літу дуже раді діти!

----------


## Elen2

Лялька
Автор: Галка Мир
Лялька з рук Ганнусі впала,
Вже й навпомацки шукала,
І навколішки ставала,
І навшпиньки підіймалась.

І навхильки, і навлеж,
І навсторч зривалась теж,
Навстяж двері відкривала,
Навпісля? їх закривала.

І навпочіпках ходила.
Все, здавалось, обдивилась.
Не знайшла. Навси?дяч вснула.
Вранці дівчинка збагнула:

В ліжечку та лялька була.

Лялька йде цієї днини
До маленької Аліни.
Гарну сукню одягає,
В коси бантики вплітає.


Грає дівчина Арина,
Наче в неї є дитина.
Ляльку спати укладає,
І як мати їй співає:
"Засинай, моя маленька,
Вже на дворі ніч темненька.
Вже спати час тобі й мені,
Хай прийде казка уві сні!"

Наталья Забила
МАРИНЧИНА ЛЯЛЬКА (Цикл «ПРО ДІВЧИНКУ МАРИНКУ»)У Маринки лялька є: 
Чорне негренятко. 
Разом з ним вона встає 
І лягає спатки. 

Вранці каже: — Добрий день! — 
Одягне, умиє 
І співа йому пісень, 
А воно — не вміє! 

Потім їсти принесе, 
З ложечки годує. 
Негренятко їсть усе 
І не вередує. 

А тоді бере рушник, 
Витре йому носик. 
Завжди чистим бути звик 
Чорний негритосик. 

Поки дівчинка мала 
Застеляє ліжко, 
Негритосик край стола 
Сам читає книжку. 

А коли вона іде 
У садок дитячий, 
Він сидить, на неї жде 
І, напевно, плаче!


Юлия Смаль  
Панна Тюльпана

У мами серед квітів
цвіте чарівна панна - 
царівна всього світу
володарка Тюльпана.

І дуже-дуже гарна, 
завжди ошатно вбрана - 
прекрасна наша панна,
росою вмита рано.

Всміхається Тюльпана, 
нарцисам і кульбабам.
Ця усмішка весняна
і нас сміятись вабить.


Юлия Смаль  
Вісім лапок

Прикро павуку на осінь - 
не походиш в холод босий. 
Восьмилапий мусить зранку
до світанку, до сніданку
вісім туфель зав'язати
на красиві модні банти!

Юлия Смаль  
Віршик-лічилка

Десять гномиків у хаті.
Перший гном готує свято, 
другий гномик влігся спати, 
третій прибирає з татом, 
і четвертий прибирає.
П'ятий гном книжки читає, 
шостий грається з єнотом, 
сьомий з восьмим учать ноти, 
а дев'ятий мусить знати:
де подівся гном десятий?

В чарівному дивосвіті

Мама-гнома, діти-гноми
разом з татом вийшли з дому
і пішли гуляти лісом
з лисенятами та лисом.

В чарівному дивосвіті
дружать мами всі та діти, 
дружать миші й кошенята, 
дідусі, бабусі, тата.

Ходять всі до всіх у гості
і хвостаті, і безхвості. 
Разом гноми й лисенята
перед сном ідуть гуляти.

Юлия Смаль  
Щось таке от вийшло

Бабине літо

Павучки на павутинні
полетіли понад тином
павутато, павумама, 
павудонька, павусин.
Полетіли понад полем, 
понад лісом, де тополі,
павудіти, павувнуки, 
павубаба, павудід.
Зачепились за листочка 
павусин і павудочка,
і батьки на павутинці,
і бабуся, і дідусь!

Юлия Смаль  
Осінні віршики

***
На галявині тихенько
оселилися опеньки.
Тато, мама, їхні дітки
заховалися під квітку.
Капелюхова родина
завітала до осини. 
Під листочком, під пеньочком
в осени ростуть грибочки!

*** Загадка
Серед лісу на галяві 
гомоніли чорні гави: 
дивина та й годі, що це?
жовте все, неначе сонце!
Жовті клени і берізки
І в осики жовті кіски, 
І холодні вранці роси. 
Що це, діти? Просто ... (осінь)

Юлия Смаль  

Чути пісню на узліссі: 
народився син у лисів, 
то ж радіє вся родина
рудохвоста, рудоспина.
Тато-лис синочку лиску
змайстрував уже колиску, 
щоб співати колисанку 
від смерканку до світанку.
І бабуся, і сестричка
теж не спали цілу нічку, 
бо малому рудовуху
не давали спати мухи.



Дитячі примовки, віршики 
Білка

Білка в лісі стриб та стриб (стрибай, як білочка)
І знайшла великий гриб. (покажи. який великий)
А додому принесла, (несемо гриб у руках)
Гриб не влазить до дупла. (пробуємо пропхати)
Довелося білочці
Гриб сушить на гілочці. (нанизуємо на ниточку гриб і сушимо)


Капуста

Ми січем, січем капусту (долоньками рухати вгору-вниз, імітуючи рух ножа)
І гарненько моркву трем, (кулачками рухати вперед-назад, імітуючи тертя)
Ще і солі додаєм (потирати пальчиками, імітуючи посипання сіллю)
І бочки все кладем. (імітувати рух набирання у жмені і висипання у бочку)
Потім котим бочку в льох. (імітувати рух котіння бочки по землі)
Як стомилися ми! Ох! (витираємо піт з лоба)


Звірятка

Бігла мишка по ліску, (біжимо по колу, як мишка)
скаче жабка у ставку, (скачемо, як жабка)
зайчик наздогнав лисичку,
печуть разом паляничку. (знаходимо собі пару, плескаємо в долоньки)
А ведмедик іде пішки, (ходимо на зовнішній стороні стопи, як ведмедик)
клишоногі в нього ніжки. (ходимо на зовнішній стороні стопи, як ведмедик).



Зайчики

Зайчик Скік і зайчик Скок
на морозі гріли лапки.
На „раз” – вгору піднімали,
на „два” – швидко опускали.
Вже передні лапки теплі,
але задні – геть замерзлі.
Будем зайців зігрівати,
разом з ними присідати:
„раз” – присіли,
на „два” – встали.
Вже і задні теплі стали.
Ну а хвостик? ой-ой-ой,
геть холодний куцик той!
„раз” – покрутимо хвостом,
„два” – покрутимо хвостом.
Хвостик добре зігрівали,
тоді зайчикам сказали:
- Так стрибали ми і грілись,
що геть зовсім натомились!


Сімеєчка Омелечка

У нашого Омелечка
невеличка сімеєчка:
тільки він та вона,
та старий та стара,
та Іван, та Степан,
та Василь, та Панас,
та той хлопець, що в нас,
та дві дівки косаті,
та два парубки вусаті,
та дві Христі в намисті,
та дві ляльки в колисці.


Слоняча колискова

Ніч. У буді спить Бровко.
Завірюха в шибку диха…
Ходить слон коло вікóн,
А за ним слониха тихо.
- Ой ти, слоню, - каже, - милий,
Всі двори ми обходили…
Затісні нам людські хати -
Де ми будем ночувати?
- Ми б навстоячки в савáні
Подрімали, моя пані:
Нам би в Африці, крім неба,
Даху іншого не треба.
Та в чужому краї цьому
Все так дивно й незнайомо…
Пада білий пух лапатий –
Холодно надворі спати…
- Любі слоню і слонихо,
Я розраджу ваше лихо:
Знайте, я зовусь Олеся,
Ну, а ви мені снитеся.
Лиш зі сну я рано встану -
Повернетеся в савáну!


Уранці біля хати

Уранці біля хати
малесенькі сліди –
зайчаточко вухате
приходило сюди.
Стояло біля хати,
ступило на поріг,
хотіло нам сказати,
що випав перший сніг.


Метелик

Метелик срібновійний,
веселий і меткий,
квітки цілує в вії
і в білі пелюстки.
А як вечірня втома
огорне теплим сном,
метелик, наче вдома,
ночує під листком.


Рученята

Полюсіні рученята
Люблять працювати:
В хаті прибирають,
Подвір’я підмітають,
Доглядають квітничок,
Вишивають рушничок.
Он які спритненькі
Рученькі маленькі! 
Автор: Унунсептий на 10:24  
Ярлыки: Разное, Семья


Іграшкове - віршики для малят


Ведмежатко з плюшу
Колисати мушу,
Щось мале белькоче,
Спатоньки не хоче.

***
Іграшкове зайченя
Бешкетує вже півдня, 
Все стрибає та стрибає,
Бо ніхто не вимикає.

***
Лялька йде цієї днини
До маленької Аліни.
Гарну сукню одягає,
В коси бантики вплітає.

***
Є у мене їжачок,
Без колючок-голочОк,
ГолочкИ оті м’якенькі,
Мов із хутра, шовковенькі.

***
У дитячому куточку -
Пірамідка, наче квочка.
Забавка чудова,
Різнокольорова!

***
Коник-гойдалка сумує, 
Вершник спить, у снах мандрує.
А як виспиться маленьке,
Коник скаче веселенько.

***
Покиван - це справжнє чудо! 
- Не чіпай! – кричить. -
Не буду
У ляльковім ліжку спати.
Звик усюди я стояти!


Віршики на Новий рік
У нічний казковий час 
Рік Новий прийшов до нас, 
Він приніс свої вітання 
І найкращі побажання - 
І людині, і родині, 
І матусі-Україні! 

*** 
На порозі Рік Новий - 
Добрий, світлий, чарівний. 
Щастя, злагоду - усе, 
Хай до хат він нам несе! 
*** 
З Новим Роком всіх вітаю, 
Щастя та добра бажаю, 
Щоб уміли ми радіти 
Щиросердно, наче діти, 
Щоб здоровими були, 
Й подолати все змогли! 
*** 
Стоїть запашиста ялинка у хаті, 
За стіл вже сідають усі, 
Ми друзям так раді на нашому святі, 
Вітання звучать голосні: 

Бажаємо щастя, здоров'я, наснаги, 
Багатства, надії, тепла, 
Щоб кожну хвилину у вашому серці 
Любов нескінченна жила! 

*** 
Під зелену, під ялинку 
Ставляв Дід Мороз корзинку: 
В ній цукерки та пакунки, 
В ній солодощі, дарунки, 
І для цуцика сюрприз - 
Кістку Дід Мороз приніс! 

*** 
Пахне смолою ялинка зелена, 
Каже бабусі маленька Олена: 
"Насіння з ялинки нам стане в нагоді, 
Посадимо саме таку на городі, 
Бо ця деревина потрібна мені - 
Цукерки на ній виростають смачні!" 

*** 
Таке побажання тобі в Новий Рік, 
Щоб ти до чудес і чарівностей звик: 
Хай сипляться з неба на тебе зірки 
І в цей тигра рік і в наступні роки. 
Нехай побажання здійсняться таємні - 
Чекають на тебе події приємні! 

*** 
Хай в житті все буде гарно, 
Щоб не сумували марно, 
Щоб зима була зі снігом, 
День би починався сміхом, 
Щоб достаток був у хаті, 
Щоб ви всі були багаті! 
*** 

Хоч старий я, та гламурний, 
На мені кожух пурпурний, 
Борода у мене сива, 
Шапка модна та красива. 
Бугі-Вугі я танцюю, 

*** 
За вікном сніжку багато, 
Рік Новий іде до нас 
І ялинку запашисту 
Прикрашати нам вже час! 

Подивіться на красуню 
В неї одяг не простий: 
Зверху донизу по гілках 
Ллється дощик золотий! 

Тут і кульки, і горіхи, 
І ліхтарики для втіхи. 
Та чомусь вони, малята, 
Не горять на наше свято. 

Тож скажімо: раз, два, три, 
Ти, ялиночка, гори! 

*** 
Ще з дитинства люблю я це свято: 
За вікном сніговиця реве, 
Візерунки на вікнах морозні, 
В небі місяць, мов човен пливе. 
Зірочки заглядають у хату, 
Білий сніг у віконце летить, 
Розуміють дорослі й малята: 
На землі править диво в цю мить! 
Дивовижна ця ніч та чарівна, 
Кажуть, казка в цю мить ожива. 
Це бува о 12 рівно, 
Як промовиш чарівні слова! 
*** 
Стоїть ялинка на узліссі, 
Новорічне свято в лісі. 
Згуртувались звірі в коло, 
Прикрашають все навколо: 

Заєць вішає морквину, 
А синичка - горобину, 
Вовк ліхтарики приніс, 
Кольорами грає ліс. 

Білки вішають для втіхи 
Позолочені горіхи. 
А лисиця-витівниця 
Тільки ходить та гордиться: 

"Чепурна яка ялинка, 
Наче чарівна картинка, 
Святкувати нам вже час, 
З Новим Роком, друзі, вас!" 
*** 
Темно у хаті, 
Темно на дворі, 
Мишка шкребеться 
Десь у коморі. 

Сплять і дорослі, 
Сплять і малі, 
Він лиш крокує 
В цю ніч по землі. 
Добрими в хату 
Загляне очима, 
Лантух великий 
За його плечима, 

Там подарунки 
На різні смаки: 
Кубики, пазли, 
Машини, ляльки. 

В Діда Мороза 
Роботи багато - 
Треба дарунки 
Роздати до свята. 

Щоб зранку всі діти 
Щасливі були, 
І під ялинкою 
Мрію знайшли. 

У бабусі-холодусі 
Є. Найт 
У бабусі-холодусі 
Усміх сяє на лиці, 
Ходить в теплому кожусі, 
З дивним пензликом в руці. 
Раз мазок і два мазок – 
На вікні цвіте бузок, 
А на другім – сад казковий 
Біля місяця-підкови. 
А на третім – срібний дім, 
Іній світиться у нім. 
Всі дивились, дивувались, 
Хто художник – здогадались. 
Дід Мороз хвалив бабусю 
Чарівницю-холодусю, 
З нею в танці закружляв, 
З Новим роком привітав. 
________________________________________ 
Сюрприз 
Юля Турчина 
Під зелену, під ялинку 
Ставляв Дід Мороз корзинку: 
В ній цукерки та пакунки, 
В ній солодощі, дарунки, 
І для цуцика сюрприз - 
Кістку Дід Мороз приніс! 

Дід Мороз 
О.Бересньов 
Дід Мороз Червоний ніс 
Цуценя мені приніс. 
Я здивовано дивлюся – 
Дід у маминім кожусі! 
Очі і нього голубі, 
Як у тата весняні. 
І сміється так, як тато, 
Тільки в бороду із вати. 
Звісно, тато. Я вдаю, 
Що його не впізнаю – 
Хай порозважається, 
Може, сам признається.


Подарунки від зайчика 
А. Музичук 
Через поле, через ліс, 
З пагорба в долину 
Подарунки зайчик віз 
Діткам на ялинку. 
Їхав навіть уночі, 
Не боявсь нічого, 
Бо летіли два сичі 
Попереду нього. 
І освітлювали путь 
Очі їх – вуглинки. 
Подарунки привезуть 
Вчасно на ялинку.


Заячий карнавал 
Л. Костенко 
– Вітре, вітре, ти не вий! 
У звіряток – рік Новий. 
Зорі світять на ялинці, 
Дід Мороз приніс гостинці. 
Прометем собі доріжки, 
Потанцюємо хоч трішки. 
Маски зробим з будяків, 
Налякаємо вовків.


Коник Цок 
Ганна Чубач 
Їде коник: цок та цок! 
Підганять не треба! 
Ясні очі зірочок 
Дивляться із неба. 
А дорогу замело. 
Саночки стрибають. 
Їде коник у село. 
Там його чекають. 
Скоро буде Новий рік! 
 Вже ялинка сяє.

І тому цей коник Цок 
Дуже поспішає. 
Він везе у саночках 
Діточкам на втіху 
В розфарбованих мішках 
Лісові горіхи.


Віршики для дітей про новорічну ялинку 

Лісова ялинка 
В. Паронова 
В лісі випав білий сніг, 
Наступає Новий рік. 
Стали думати звірята, 
Як зустріть чудове свято. 
- Ось ялинка зелененька, 
Ні велика, ні маленька. 
Ми прикрасимо її, 
Заспіваємо пісні. 
Білка принесла горішки, 
Їжачок – гриби та шишки, 
Ведмежатко – пряники 
Та смачні медяники. 
Дятли, снігурі й синиці 
Посідали на ялинці 
І сказали: «Пишну хвою 
Ми прикрасимо собою». 
Дуже гарна і розкішна 
У звірят ялинка вийшла!


Кмітлива Дівчинка 
Інна Кульська 
У Лесі на ялинці 
На нижчій з гілочок 
Лисичка у хустинці 
Танцює гопачок. 
А на горішній гілці, 
Задерши гребінець, 
Грає на сопілці 
Півник-співунець. 
Леся любить співуна, 
Береже його вона, 
Тому лукаву Лиску 
І вішає так низько: 
- Схочеш вгору лізти, 
Мого півня їсти, - 
А зась!


Звірі 
Г. Чубач 
Сам собі не вірю: на ялинці – звірі! 
Хоч маленькі, а страшні! 
Всі підморгують мені: 
Вовк, лисиця, два ведмеді… 
Хоч маленькі, але вредні: 
Коли стежу я за ними, 
То вони горять очима. 
Мама каже: - Чуєш, Вово, 
Всі ці звірі – іграшкові! 
- Але я, матусю, їх чомусь боюся!

Вірші на 8 березня


***


У світле та радісне свято жіноче
Матусю свою привітати я хочу.
Вона в мене добра, вона в мене гарна,
У домі ґаздиня вона бездоганна,


І слово підтримки для кожного має,
Та завжди в очах її посмішка сяє.
В цей день я для мами несу у руці
Яскравого сонця тонкі промінці,


І запах зелених, весняних гаїв,
І квіти з далеких, казкових лугів.
Зберу у долоні сріблясту росу
І рідній матусі її віднесу.


Дарую всю землю, ліси і моря!
Ти краща у світі! Матуся моя!


Вірші про маму


***
Мила мамочка моя! 
Привітаю тебе я!
І тобі в жіноче свято 
Побажаю так багато:
Будь здорова та щаслива,
Будь весела та красива,
Будь як квітка весняна –
Ти така у нас одна!



***
Я на скрипочці заграю,
заспіва малий Максим.
В день весняний привітаймо 
всіх матусь ми разом з ним.
Хай життя, як пісня лине,
хай здоров’я буде вам,
Хай до вас удача рине,
З 8 Березня всіх мам!


Вірші про бабусю


***
Працьовита та весела,
Завжди гарний настрій має,
І її порада мудра 
Нам усім допомагає.
Це бабусечка моя,
Привітаю її я:
Побажаю щастя й долі,
Щоб всього було доволі,
Щоб життю вона раділа
І ніколи не хворіла!



***
Дорогу свою бабусю
Я сьогодні привітаю.
Я, сказати вам, горджуся,
Що таку бабусю маю.
Ми як подруги із нею,
Нам так весело удвох:
То вареники ліпили,
То лузали ми горох,
То гуляли в зоосаді,
Годували голубів,
То дивилися у небо,
Де літак, як птах летів.
Я люблю тебе, бабуня,
Будь красива, не журись,
Будь здорова та моторна,
Ти радій та веселись!





***
Не до іграшок мені: 
Не скачу я на коні,
В барабан я не стучу 
І машиной не гурчу.
Сів у крісло, книгу взяв, 
Всі казки перечитав.
Книга гарна і яскрава, 
Дуже для дітей цікава!
Крейду вчитель взяв до рук: 
Пише букву, чую звук.
Отака чудова мова, 
Наче скарб в ній кожне слово!



***
У Юрка є м’яч новенький, кольоровий, чималенький.
Спробуйте забити гол, коли граєм у футбол!
В нас кмітливий воротар – вірний пес, наш друг Мухтар!



***
Сад посадим навесні, вишні виростуть рясні.
Тато саджанець огорне, ми із мамой пол’ємо,
А коли дозріють вишні, їх із братом поїмо!



***
Что же нужно для похода?
Настроенье и погода!
Чтобы солнышко светило,
Чтобы весело нам было.
Будем мы в палатках спать,
Печь картошку, в мяч играть,
Веселиться мы умеем:
Отдохнём, поздоровеем.


У бабусі на селі дивувалися малі:
Дві руки бабуня має, а у сотні справ встигає:
Зранку двір позамітати, і курчат нагодувати,
Та підлогу змити в хаті, дати їсти поросяті,
Ще здоїти нашу Зірку, залатати в кофті дірку,
На городі все полити, в кухні грубу розтопити,
Й на домашньому яйці заколочені млинці.
Тільки-но почався ранок, для онуків ось сніданок.
"Прокидайтеся, малята, бо у вас ще справ багато:
Треба бігати, гулятись, сил - здоров’я набиратись.
Влітку гарно у селі, насолоджуйтесь, малі!"

Дорожній рух


На дорозі так правил багато,
Їх дотримуйся, друже, завжди!
Якщо будеш ти їх шанувати,
То й не трапиться лиха-біди!



***
Таку ось, малята, я дам вам пораду:
Тролейбус, автобус обходимо ззаду.
Бо мчаться машини потоком стрімливим,
То ж будь на дорозі уважним, кмітливим!



***
Якщо ж ти трамвай захотів обійти,
То спереду нього повинен пройти.
По реях ідеш – рота не роззявляй –
Бо їхати може назустріч трамвай.



***
Пішоходний перехід.
Пішоходний перехід
Схож на зебру дуже.
Ти дорогу переходь
По тим смужкам, друже!



***
Та спочатку подивися
Уліво та направо
І якщо машин нема,
Це звичайна справа!



***
Знак цей ти запам’ятай,
Й про світлофор не забувай!


Вірш про світлофор


***
На одній нозі стоїть,
На дорогу він глядить.
Кольорові очі має,
Людям всим допомагає:
Пішоходам, водіям,
Що ж потрібно знати нам?



Світло червоне – це небезпека,
Їде машина десь недалеко.
Стій, ані руш, підожди!
І на дорогу не йди!



Жовтий колір – зачекай,
Зміни будуть скоро:
Загориться іншим світлом
Око світлофора!



А зелений – можна йти,
Бо машин немає.
Молодець на світлофор –
Всім допомагає!


Пори року



***
ЗИМА

Взимку, наче б то пушок,
З неба сиплеться сніжок.
У дворі з самого ранку
Лижі, ковзани і санки.
То на гору, то з гори
Мчиться натовп дітвори.
Брату меншому Єгору
Я кажу: " Не лізь на гору!
Краще зліпимо гуртом
Ми для баби сніжний ком!"
Буде баба снігова
Морква замість носу,
Не злякається вона
Вітру та морозу!



***
ВЕСНА
З поднебісся навесні
Линуть співи голосні.
Це до рідної землі 
Повернулись журавлі.
А у полі навесні
Починають посівні.
Квіти розпускаються,
Листя пробивається.
А з-під снігу навесні
Лізуть проліски лісні.
Ось струмочок дзюркотить,
Він до річечки біжить.
Прокидайтеся від сну!
Зустрічаємо весну!



***
ОСІНЬ
В цю пору урожай збирають,
Птахи у вирій відлітають,
Дерева жовті і кущі,
Весь час холодні йдуть дощі,
І листя землю покриває.
Це все по осені буває.



***
ЛІТО
Кожен ранок у віконце 
Золотом пролазить сонце,
День чудовий починає,
Нас на вулицю гукає.
І хоч спека на дворі –
Скрізь роздолля дітворі:
Вони бавляться на річці,
Ходять босі по травичці,
У вінки вплітають квіти,
Літу дуже раді діти!

----------


## Elen2

*Привітання з днем Святого Валентина*
*На День Святого Валентина*
Автор: Наталія Козленко


Нагадай батькам, дитино:
День Святого Валентина
Незабаром наступає,
Всіх закоханих вітає.

Мама дуже любить тата.
Хай спече йому до свята
Торт у вигляді сердечка –
Буде смачно і доречно.

Тато маму теж кохає
Радо з святом привітає:
Принесе букет духмяний –
Як приємно буде мамі!

Валентинки, подарунки,
Привітання, поцілунки…
Ти, коли дорослим станеш
Теж кохану привітаєш!

Ми Святого Валентина
Всі шануємо, дитино!
Нашим дав батькам зустрітись,
Щоб змогли ми народитись!

***



На світі жив святий один,
Його всі звали – Валентин,
Він віру й силу справжні мав
І всіх закоханих вінчав.
За це віддав своє життя,
Але не канув в небуття –
Бо з тих часів до наших днів
Він боротьбу за щастя вів:
Єднав закохані серця,
Щоб поруч бились до кінця;
Давав надію нам усім,
Що приведе кохання в дім;
Беріг стосунки та любов,
Йому ми вдячні знов і знов!



***



В день Святого Валентина,
Я пораду вам даю:
Хай закохана людина
Скаже про любов свою.
Хай взаємним те кохання
Буде на тривалий час,
Кожен день – казковим буде
І чаруючим для вас!



***



В день Святого Валентина,
Я скажу тобі як є:
Ти кохана, ти єдина,
Щастя рідне ти моє.
Завжди будь зі мною поруч,
Бо без тебе я не я,
Ти найкраща в цілім світі,
Люба дівчино моя!



***



В день закоханих я вам
Хочу побажати:
Хай кохання та любов
Не виходять з хати!
Один одного любіть,
Щиро поважайте,
Й про взаємини свої
Ви щоденно дбайте!



***



У день Валентина не буду бажати,
Щоб радість і щастя заходили в хати:
Любов завітає у серце твоє,
Вона нам і радість, і щастя дає.



***



Хочу я тобі сказати:
Як мені потрібен ти!
Хочу зранку я вставати,
Тебе ніжно обнімати,
Все життя з тобою йти.
В день Святого Валентина
Подарую тобі все:
Хай моя безмежна мрія,
Незгасаюча надія
На крилі тебе несе…
У житті буває всяке,
Доля в кожного своя.
Знай, що ти близька людина,
Найрідніша та єдина,
І тебе кохаю я.



***



Побажання дівчатам:
Всім кохання та любові!
Хай відкриються серця!
І нехай коханий хлопець
Поведе вас до вінця!



***



В День Святого Валентина
Хай любов до вас летить:
Хлопець ти або дівчина,
Хай в коханні таланить!



***



У день Валентина наснились мені
Весняні та сонячні, радісні дні.
Весна завітала до мене у дім,
Любові й кохання бажаю усім!



***



Цей день для всіх – чудове свято,
І побажань летить багато,
Але у нас такий один:
Святий заступник Валентин,
Самотнім він любов дарує,
І від самотності рятує,
Надію всім дарує він –
Святий та щирий Валентин.


*Вірші про Україну*

*Незалежна і Єдина*
Автор: Наталія Козленко


Що то, діти за країна –
Неба синього блакить,
На ланах у серпні жито
Стиглим золотом блищить?

У якій, скажіть, країні
Клімат лагідний, м’який?
Бог відводить буревії,
Негаразди всіх стихій?

Люди мудрі, працьовиті
У країні тій живуть.
На чуже не зазіхають
І свого не віддадуть.

У якій іще країні
Так земля родить охоча?
Наче пісня солов’їна –
Мова ніжна і співоча?

Гори є і полонини,
Є моря, річки, ліси…
Загалом, то є країна
Невимовної краси!

Гордо, голосно, дитино,
Ти назви ім’я країни,
У якій, хвалити Бога,
Народився і живеш.
Їй дочкою є чи сином
І, коли ти підростеш,
Будеш їй творити славу,
Розбудовувать державу.

Отже, зветься ця країна,
Незалежна і єдина –
Наша ненька – Україна!

***



Дивися, безкрайнєє, синєє небо,
Стоїть над землею, неначе шатро.
Воно посилає любов нескінченну
І щиро дарує надію й добро.
У цьому шатрі килими золотаві –
Із соняхів, жита, пшениці, вівса.
А десь майоріють, як крапельки неба,
Волошки блакитні. Яка ж то краса!
Тут мешкають люди привітні та чесні,
Хліб–сіллю гостей зустрічають вони.
Земля наша щедра, родюча, багата –
Усіх нагодують безмежні лани.
Хай знає весь світ про казкову країну,
Де синєє небо та жовті поля.
Хай квітне щаслива моя Україна!
Найкраща, безцінна, любима земля.




***



Якось каже мати сину:
- Я молюсь за Україну,
Щоб народ щасливим був, 
Про негоди позабув,
Із домівок, хат усіх,
Хай луна дитячий сміх,
Хай шанують стариків,
Скрізь звучить веселий спів,
Хай обходить всіх ненастя,
Серце хай тремтить від щастя!
І я вірю, Матір Божа
Україні допоможе!




***



Фарби дасть мені матуся,
Малювати я навчуся.
Намалюю рідний край –
Дім в селі, ставок і гай,
Синє небо, жовте сонце
Загляда до нас в віконце,
Чорнобривці тут на гряді,
Полуниці в палісаді,
І хліба вже чималі,
В небі линуть журавлі.
Тут і гори, і долини,
Тут річки, моря, рівнини,
Тут тварини і птахи,
Ось струмок сховавсь у мхи.


Мати в аркуш подивилась,
Посмішка в очах з’явилась.
І сказала мати сину:
- Як люблю я Україну!
Ця країна чарівна
І єдина в нас вона.




***



Який цікавий світ навколо,
Ти, друже, тільки придивись!
На небі сонця жовте коло,
А поруч з домом – сад і школа,
Живи, дорослішай і вчись!
Дивись на квіти, на дерева,
Вивчай птахів, комах, тварин,
Ти станеш кращим і, напевно,
В життя підеш сміливо й певно,
Та пам’ятай, ти не один!
З тобою вся твоя родина:
Батьки, бабусі та діди,
З тобою друзі, Батьківщина,
Тож, уперед, мій друже, йди!








*Вірші про весну*



***



У лісі всміхається кожна сосна:
Нарешті відлига, нарешті весна!
Нам сонеско світить і лагідно гріє,
Ніхто крім весни так радіти не вміє,
І проліски сині дзвенять під ногами:
"Співайте, будь ласка, весняночку з нами!" 




***



*ВЕСНА*

З піднебісся навесні
Линуть співи голосні.
Це до рідної землі 
Повернулись журавлі.
А у полі навесні
Починають посівні.
Квіти розпускаються,
Листя пробиваються.
А з-під снігу навесні
Лізуть проліски лісні.
Ось струмочок дзюркотить,
Він до річечки біжить.
Прокидайтеся від сну!
Зустрічаємо весну!


*У віршах від А до Я літери вивчаю я...*

*АБЕТКА: Абетка-логопедка*


Абетка-логопедка - це логопедична абетка у віршах. Це дотепні віршики для дітей про кожну літеру.


Українська абетка у віршах розрахована на дітей молодшого та середнього дошкільного віку. Вона ознайомить малюка з літерами та допоможе їх вивчити, сприятиме збагаченню словникового запасу та розширенню кругозіру дитини.


Також у розділі представлені вірші про професії: декілька слів про кожну і дитина матиме про неї своє уявлення.


Жартівливі, коротенькі віршики можна вивчити на пам’ять, тим самим розвиваючи її.


Дуже корисною на цьому етапі буде гра в слова. Допоможіть дитині визначити останню літеру названого слова і придумати нове слово на цю ж літеру. 


Складіть довгий ланцюжок зі слів. 


Ну як, вийшло?


Давайте вчити літери у ігровій формі!




А
Акуратна антилопа азбуку вивчала,
Авторучкою в альбомі алфавіт писала.


Б
Бабка з болота бадьоро летіла
І на кульбабку барвисту присіла.


В
До ведмідя вовк прийшов, 
приніс подарунок:
Вчора власноруч Вовчисько 
вишив візерунок.


Г
В годівниці зустрілися
голуб з горобцем,
Горох їли, ділилися
смачним ячмінцем.


Ґ
Ґедзь із ґавою зустрівся,
наче дзиґа закрутився, 
Не ловила ґава ґав
і у дзьоб їй ґедзь попав.


Д
Дятел до дупла добрався,
довгоносик там сховався,
В дірку дятла дзьоб заліз –
доктор наш рятує ліс.


Е
Елегантний страус – Ему
Причепив собі емблему.
Енергійний та етичний
Дуже Ему симпатичний.


Є
Єнот і єхидна складали валізи,
Вони до Єгипту летіли без візи.
Єдиний літак донесе їх туди,
До пляжу, до пальм, до морської води.


Ж
Жук в жоржині жовтій жив,
Дуже з жабою дружив.


З
Знають заєць і змія
алфавіт від А до Я.
В зоопарку клас відкрили,
всіх звіряток запросили!


И
Коли ми пишем букву "И" ?
Завжди!
В середині, наприкінці,
ми чітко чуєм букву "И".
Та тільки на початку слів
писати "И" я не схотів.


І
Іволга в лісі злетіла на іву,
Пісню свою заспівала красиву.


Ї
Я в їдальню до обіду
не іду, а швидко їду,
Їжачок там кухар є, 
їжу нам смачну дає.


Й
Йорж поранився об ніж,
Йод несіть йому скоріш!


К
Кіт краватку одягає
і в крамницю поспішає.
"Ковбаси собі куплю, 
я копчену так люблю". 


Л
Як лисиці личить плаття,
любувався б день і ніч.
Там левкоя і латаття. 
Спробуй, квіти переліч!


М
Крильцями маше метелик малий, 
Хоче на мальву злетіти мерщій.


Н
В ніч новорічну носоріг
Намисто начепив на ріг.


О
Олень охоче в оселі прибрав,
До нього осел на обід завітав.


П
В нас пістрявий жив папуга,
На папері малював.
Він портрети та пейзажі
Всім птахам презентував.


Р
В річці рак розумний жив,
З рибой коропом дружив.
Як рак побачить червhячка,
Рятує рибу від гачка.


С
Соловейко сів на стріху,
Пісню заспівав.
Із-за синіх гір високих
Сонце зустрічав.


Т
Тигр такий талановитий-
Тенор він і танцюрист,
Також в теніс гарно грає,
Й до театру в нього хист.


У
Жив собі удод у лісі,
Мав гніздечко на узліссі.
Був учителем поважним,
І до учнів був уважним.


Ф
На фабриці музичній
Фламінго працював,
Всім друзям в день народження
Він флейти дарував.


Х
Хапливий хом’як харчувавсь абияк.
Харчі він шукав, та за щоку ховав.
І хлібець, і хурму,
Не збагну я – чому?


Ц
"Цукор і цукерки їв би я щодня,
А дають лиш кістку," - плаче цуценя.


Ч
Чапля чайку частувала,
В чашці чай приготувала.
Чемна чайка чаплі вдячна:
Чай з черемхи – дуже смачно.


Ш
Шарф і шапку не надів,
Шкода шершня – захворів.


Щ
Щогол щосили щебетав
Пісню свою щиру,
Щастя нам на землю слав
Й побажання миру.


Ь
Як пір’їнка знак м’якенький,
Та завжди лише маленький


Ю
Слон сьогодні ювіляр,
Юрба тварин у зборі.
Юнати юшку подають
І грають на гармоні.
Всі в сторіччя "юнака"
Заплясали гопака.


Я
Якось, сидячи у ямі,
Ящірка казала мамі:
"Відпусти свою дитинку
Ти у ясла на ялинку!"


*
ПРОФЕСІЇ*


А
Грунт удобрювати як? Де посіяти буряк?
Як рослини захищати, від хвороб їх лікувати?
Все в сільському господарстві агрономи знають,
І за це їх на селі дуже поважають.


Б
Батько в мене – будівельник,
Він новий будує дім.
Коли вирасту, то сяду
В кран підйомний поруч з ним.


В
У садочку вихователі, як бабусі, і як матері:
Нагодують, погуляють, спати діток повкладають,
Почитають нову казку, подарують свою ласку.


Г
Корисні копалини мрію шукати,
Для цього потрібно геологом стати.
Я влітку вивчаю, коли я в селі,
Властивості, склад і будову Землі.


Д
З вантажом ідуть машини, із країни до країни,
І вже декілька ночей не змикав шофер очей.
Він доставить в строк вантаж, дальнобійник спритний наш.


Е
Став би я екскурсоводом,
Спілкувався б із народом,
По музею б я ходив, 
Про мистецтво б говорив.


Є
Єгерь – професія дуже цікава,
Від браконьєрів ліси берегти.
Щоб ти з родиной в чудову діброву
Зміг би у будь-яку пору прийти.


Ж
В серпні почались жнива,вже хліба дозріли.
Жнець працює день і ніч,не шкодує сили.
Щоб були тобі й мені паляниці запашні.


З
Хто за рух відповідає, розклад поїздів складає?
Залізничник, мій дідусь, в нього я порядку вчусь.


І
Історик вивчає події і дати,
Щоб шану героям Вітчизни відддати,
Хай дітям своїм перекажуть батьки
Про подвиг народу в воєнні роки.


Ї
Коней приборкує в цирку їздець,
Верхи він мчить по арені.
В залі шепочуть: "Який молодець!
Гарний в своєму натхненні".


Й
Маму з татом поважай, дома їм допомагай.
Підмітай та посуд мий, якщо бачиш, що брудний.
Свої речі поскладай, відпочити мамі дай.
І до праці та порядку вже з дитинства ти звикай.


К
Мрія кожного хлопчини – це зіркові височини.
Космонавт у кораблі відлітає від Землі.
Та на жаль, іще ми діти, на ракеті щоб летіти.


Л
З понеділка по суботу ходить лікар на роботу.
Якщо раптом захворію, може вийти і в неділю.
Він мені призначить ліки,перевірить горло, ніс,
Скаже їсти борщ і кашу, щоб одужав я й підріс!


М
Службу державну митник несе,
Зайвого злодій не провезе.
Що у валізах, в вантажних вагонах
Перевіряють люди в погонах.


Н
На роботі мама й тато, а я з нянею сиджу,
В неї досвіду багато, з нею змалку я дружу.
Погуляє, нагодує і до школи підготує.


О
Охоронець уважний ходить біля вітрин,
За порядком пильнує в супермаркеті він.


П
На виклик пожежна машина летить,
Сміливий пожежник в кабіні сидить.
Його телефон "01" люди знають,
І в разі пожежі завжди викликають.


Р
Із іншої країни він репортаж веде,
Наш репортер кмітливий цікаве скрізь знайде.


С
В саду працює садівник: дерева обгортає,
Кущам він форму придає, троянди поливає.
Створив він затишок в саду, охоче я туди іду.


Т
Якщо дуже поспішаю, то таксі я викликаю;
Хай таксист по місту мчить, доберуся я за мить.


У
Прийдуть до школи діти малі
Там їх зустрінуть учителі,
Будуть навчати читати, писати
І один одному допомагати.


Ф
Нам фото на пам’ять фотограф зробив,
І нашу родину він там відтворив.
Нехай дуже швидко минають роки,
На фото родинне дивлюсь залюбки.


Х
Художник чудові картини малює,
В музеї милуююсь пейзажами я,
Там рідна природа, річки і долини,
Лани золоті, Україна моя!


Ц
До цирюльника ходила,
Модну зачіску робила.
Волосся стало чепурне –
Ви не впізнаєте мене!


Ч
Чобітки чоботарю я свої не подарю.
Хай він їх відремонтує, до зими їх підготує,
Тепло взуюсь, одягнуся, на гринджолах прокачуся!


Ш
Шахтар – професія складна, дитина кожна знає.
Вугілля для країни він в шахті добуває.
Працює він з наснагою – ми вдячні із повагою.


Ю
Знає він обов’язки, знає всі права,
Це юрист досвідчений – світла голова.
Він закони пояснить у своїй країні.
Зможе він допомогти будь-якій людині.


Я 
Полюбуйтесь на спортсмена,
На засмаглого яхтсмена,
Він сміливий та моторний,
Трюк він робить неповторний.


Ь
Є професій так багато:
Мама – кухар, слюсар тато.
А я б в пекарні працював,
І хліб м’якенький випікав.

----------


## daniv62

Вірші Лесі Горової http://files.mail.ru/UDZBXW
 ''Донечка і сонечко'', ''Я велика''.

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
Леся Горова '' Не може заснути малюк'' http://files.mail.ru/68S8FE
 Не може заснути малюк,поки зайчик його не засне,
 Допоки він казку свою на вушко йому не шепне.
 Не може заснути малюк,бо ведмедик його ще не спить,
 Бо він забагато з'їв меду,і зубчик у нього болить.

  Не може заснути малюк-на щоці у ляльки сльоза,
  Бо ляльку сьогодні вкусила на прогулянці в парку оса.
  Треба її лікувать і погладити там, де болить,
  Так легше буде їй спати,і біль притихне умить.

   Не може заснути малюк,-щось сон йому не іде,
   Він просто дуже чекає,поки мама в кімнату зайде,
   Поцілує у щічку його,малого дитятка свого.
   Колискова в кімнаті звучить-от тепер малюк уже спить.

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
http://files.mail.ru/TDBYO9 ''Не може заснути малюк''

----------


## Elen2

* Стихи  на День смеха  - 1 апреля.* 

* Інтермедія.*
Виконують двоє ведучих або клоунів.

                       ДРУГ ТВАРИН

На сцену виходить 1. У нього - собачка.
Назустріч іде 2.
2. ___(ім'я)________, це твоя собака?
1. Моя
2. (Агресивно) Твоя? А чому без повідка? А чому без намордника?
1. Так вона...
2.Що вона?! Можливо вона кусається? Можливо вона кидається?!
1. Та що ти!..
2. Я - нічого, а ти що? Собак потрібно прогулювати за містом! Викликав таксі, відвіз, погуляв, привіз!
1. Ти жартуєш?
2. Які тут жарти з собакою?! Навколо діти, літні люди... А може вона скажена?! Може вона мені штани порве, або ногу відкусить? Раптом вона зараз на мене кинеться?! Я тобі кинусь! Я тебе вкушу! Я тебе розірву! Я тебе сам... Я тебе... Гав! Гав! Гав! 
( Опускається , лає, наступає)
1.        Пішли, Папай, а то він зараз нас з тобою покусає.
(Виходять. 2 біжить за ними і лає)



Наталія Козленко 
Хто кого розіграв?



Цього дня в містах і селах 
Люди радісні, веселі.
Всі жартують і сміються,
До розігрувань вдаються.

Я всі розіграші знаю
І на жоден не зважаю.
Ось чому на Перше квітня
Я до жартів непохитний!

Перше квітня. Друг Микола
Дзвонить вранці, каже: "В школі
Карантин оголосили, 
Нас на тиждень відпустили!"

Що робити? Жарт чи правда?
Другу довіряти варто!
Я цю новину чудову
Розповів сусіду Вові.

Він повірив. Ми одразу 
Сповістили всіх із класу.
Перше квітня, карантин…
Хоч би сумнів був один!
Всі повірили охоче -
Прогуляти - хто не схоче?

Тож лише один Микола
Цього дня пішов до школи.
Дуже сильно реготав,
Що мене так розіграв.

В школі ж стало, як на лихо,
Вже Миколі не до сміху -
Зовсім він не сподівався,
Що настільки жарт удався!

Перше квітня наш Микола
Чесно висидів у школі… 
Сам на сам з учителями
Він виблискував знаннями…

Хто ж кого тут розіграв -
Сам у себе я спитав?
Я ж казав, на Перше квітня - я до жартів непохитний!!!

Наталія Козленко 
В жартах треба міру знати



Дуже весело мені - 
День всесвітньої брехні
Радісно я зустрічаю,
Всім збрешу, всіх розіграю!

В жартах треба міру знати
І людей не ображати.
Треба так пожартувати,
Щоб нікого не злякати.

Згадую, як того року
Сталася така морока:
Друг Петро, не знавши межі
Бігав і волав: "Пожежа!"

З переляканих сусідів
Він, сховавшись, реготав
І, звичайно, не чекав,
Що пожежні три машини
Із сиренами гучними
У дворі майже одразу
З'являться, як за наказом.

Хоч і дивно, та пожежні
Міри прийняли належні -
Петрів жарт не зрозуміли
І в міліцію дзвонили.

Там умить зреагували
І наряд до нас прислали…
Прибули дядьки здорові -
Ох, і всипали Петрові!

Звісно, є що пригадати…
Та не слід так жартувати!
Ми з Петром обов'язково
Зробим розіграш чудовий -
Будуть всі лише сміятись
І на нас не ображатись!

Віршики до Дня Сміху - 1 квітня
Павло Глазовий 
МАЛЯТА-ДОШКІЛЬНЯТА 


ОСЛИК 
- Хочу, мамо, ослика. Хочу в магазин. 
Купи, мамо, ослика! 
- В тебе ж є один. 
- Хочу, мамо, ослика. 
- В тебе ж уже є. 
- Мамо, хочу ослика. 
- Знову за своє! 
- Хочу, мамо, ослика. Хочу в магазин! - 
Віршик цей читається сорок п'ять хвилин. 

КАЗКА 
Вже ніч на дворі. Не спить дитина. 
Схилився батько над ліжком сина 
І виявляє любов і ласку. 
- Послухай, - каже, - синочку, казку. 
Так, значить, дід жив і, значить, баба. 
Була в них, значить, ще й курка ряба. 
І сіла, значить, вона в гніздечко 
І, так сказати, знесла яєчко. 
Дід бив яєчко і баба била. 
Ну баба, значить, теж не розбила. 
А, так сказати, пробігла мишка… - 
І тут синочок схопився з ліжка: 
- Все значить, значить та так сказати… 
Не треба казки! Я хочу спати. 

ЧУДНИЙ ШКОЛЯР 
Двох онуків дід старий 
Посадив на руки 
Та й розказує казки. 
Слухають онуки. 
Раптом меншенький спитав: 
- А скажіть, дідусю, 
Ви ходили в перший клас? 
- Та ходив, Павлусю. 
- От був номер! - малюки 
Сміхом залилися, - 
Як до школи ви прийшли 
З бородою й лисі. 

В КОГО БАТЬКО РОЗУМНІШИЙ 
Сперечаються хлоп'ята, жваві дошкільнята. 
- А наш татко розумніший за вашого татка! 
- Чого ж це він розумніший? 
- Того, що наш татко 
Грошей вашому позичив отако багато. 
- Не хвалися, бо розуму в нашого хватає. 
Він як гроші позичає, то не повертає. 

САША 
Пожалійте, люди, карапуза Сашу: 
Дуже він не любить їсти манну кашу. 
Каже: - Як пожежником стану я колись, 
Потушу пожежі, де б не зайнялись. 
Тільки магазина я тушить не стану, 
Де мені купує мама кашу манну. 
НЕПРАВДА 
- Гей, Олено! - ізнадвору бригадир гука. 
- Йди скажи: немає дома, - мати вчить синка. 
Хлопчик вискочив: - Немає дома вже давно. 
- Ти обманюєш, я маму бачив крізь вікно. - 
А малий насупив брівки: 
- Неправда якраз! 
Мама першою з віконця побачила вас.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Продолжение.*
*МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ДАЧНИК* 
Разом з мамою і татком на канікули в село 
Невеличке хлопченятко до бабусі прибуло. 
І до чого ж здивувалось городське те хлопченя, 
Як на вулиці уздріло - що б ви думали? - коня. 
Довго-довго із-зі тину придивлялося воно, 
Доки дядько вийшов з хати, верхи сів і крикнув: - Но! 
- Дядю, коник не поїде! - хлопчик вискочив на тин. - 
Доки ви сиділи в хаті, з нього витік весь бензин. 

*МАМИ НЕ ЗАМІНИШ* 
І таких, на жаль великий, носить ще земля: 
Утекла від тата мама, кинула маля. 
Довелось женитись тату в зрілі вже літа. 
- Ну як тобі нова мама? - він синка пита. 
Хлопчик мнеться, дуже довго добира слова: 
- Обдурили тебе, татку, вона - не нова… 
ПРЯНИК 
- У вас зуби є, дідусю? - онучок питає. 
Дід журливо посміхнувся: - Давно вже немає. - 
Це почувши, хлопченятко зраділо без краю: 
- Тоді пряник потримайте, а я пострибаю. 

*БРЕХУНЕЦЬ* 
Докоряє дід старенький внукові малому: 
- Я, як був таким маленьким, не брехав нікому. - 
Засвітилися лукаво очі у хлоп'яти: 
- А як стали вже великим, почали брехати? 

*ДЕ БЕРУТЬСЯ ДІТИ* 
- Де взялися ми? - онуки спитали в бабусі. 
А бабуся пояснила в старовиннім дусі: 
- Тебе знайшли на капусті, тебе - в бараболі. 
Тебе знайшли під вербою, тебе - на тополі. 
Тебе знайшов на соломі біля клуня татко… - 
І тут раптом обізвалось якесь онучатко: 
- От сімейка, так сімейка!  Хоч тікай із дому. 
Хоч би одне появилось на світ по-людьському… 
*
БЛИЗНЯТА* 
Тракториста молодого Грицька Воротила 
Повідомили: близняток жінка народила. 
Він біжить до родбудинку, дума: два синочки! 
А насправді їх ще більше: синок і дві дочку. 
Вскочив Гриць до коридора, не пускають далі. 
- Гляньте в шибочку, - говорять, - он де ваші лялі. 
Гриць у шибку заглядає: - Бачу дві дитини. 
А що в третьому пакунку? Запасні частини? 

Джерело: Павло Глазовий. "Сміхологія" - Київ, "Дніпро", 1989.



Віршики до Дня Сміху - 1 квітня
*Вірші Степана Гриценка* 


*Про пам'ять*
(За Е.Успенським)
Всім відомо, що У нас 
Пам'ять - просто вищий клас! 
Прочитаємо лиш вірша  
повторимо ураз: 

"Їхав Ваня на коні, 
Вів собачку по стерні, 
А в цей час якраз бабуся 
Мила фікус на вікні". 

- я завжди всім говорю, 
Що ніколи не зубрю, 
Що історію про Ваню
 Дуже легко повторю: 

"Їхав Ваня на вікні, 
Вів собачку по стерні, 
А в цей час зелений фікус 
Мив бабусю на коні". 

- Ну, який же ти дивак, 
Тільки хвастатись мастак! 
Краще ти мене послухай, 
А було усе отак: 

"Їхав фікус на коні, 
Вів бабусю по стерні, 

А знайома нам собачка 
Мила Ваню на вікні". 

*Футболісти*
Грали на подвір'ї хлопчаки в футбол. 
Петрик як ударив 
І відразу - "гол"! 

М'яч в чужу квартиру 
Тільки зашумів: 
Пауза у хлопців, 
Петрик занімів. 

Йде дідусь Кирило 
І несе м'яча: 
- Чий це, признавайтесь!.., - 
Та гравці - мовчать. 

- А вікно розбилось?
 -Зважився Андрій. 
Дід мугикнув: - Ціле. 
- Ціле? Значить, мій! 

Потрібний майстер
Підійшла до мами 
Ліда - щебетуха: 
- Вередує лялька! 
Вже мене не слуха ... 
Скільки не просила, 
Мов не чує Ната. 
Навіть і не дума 
Очі відкривати! 

Мама - доні: - Завтра 
Понесем до діда, 
Він відремонтує ... 
- Добре! - каже Ліда, 
¬Хай відремонтує 
І мене, як схоче, 
Бо розплющить вранці 
Теж не можу очі. 


*Чому сміються кури*
-Чом такі бруднючі
Руки в тебе, Климе?
-А тому, що нині
Я вмивався ними ...

Знов не мивши ноги
Ти вмостився спати!
Як тобі не сором? –
Дорікає мати.

Клим же рота кривить,
Пхинькає із ліжка:
-Нащо ноги мити,
Я ж лежу в панчішках

Дуже Клим лінивий
 Митися не хоче. 
- Ой ти, за-мур-зур-ра ! -
Кіт йому муркоче. 
І сміються діти,
І сміються кури-
Геть усі сміються
З Клима-замазури.

*Хто старший?*
Забіг увечері до хати 
Знадвору збуджений Юрко, 
у матері почав питати: 
- Хто старший - я чи кіт Мурко? 
- Звичайно, ти! - говорить мама. 
- А як же так, скажи мені, - 
Малий ніяк не дійде тями, 
Мурко вусатий, а я ні?. 

Що буде в Андріяна?
Гуляючи в дворі, 
Сказав Климко сестрі: 
- Ану не будь ледача 
І розв'яжи задачу: 
Степан та Андріян 
Ходили на баштан. 
Недовго там були, 
Сім динь собі взяли. 

Дві дині з'їв Степан, 
А решту - Андріян. 
Що буде в Андріяна? 
Подумай-но як слід ... 
Сестричка хитрувато 
Поглянула на брата: 
- В жаднюги Андріяна 
Болітиме живіт!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Подарунок*
Мамі в день народження додому 
В подарунок фен приніс татусь. 
Роздививсь його маленький Рома 
І на кухню до матусі - шусть. 
- Мамочко! Іди скоріш в кімнату,-
Радий хлопчик їй секрет відкрив,
-Подивися, там для тебе тато 
Пилосос на голову купив! 

*Схожість*
До малодих батьків зайшла сусідка: 
- Іванко ваш - ну, вилитий татусь! 
Такий же носик, щічки і борідка ... 
- Можливо, - татко радо усміхнувсь. 
- А от і ні! .. - малесенька Катруся 
Й собі з куточка голос підійма.
Іванко схожий більше на бабусю, 
Бо в нього в роті теж зубів нема!



Григорий Остер
"Вредные советы"
книга для непослушных детей и их родителей


x x x

     Потерявшийся ребенок
     Должен помнить, что его
     Отведут домой, как только
     Назовет он адрес свой.
     Надо действовать умнее,
     Говорите: "Я живу Возле пальмы с обезьяной На далеких островах".
     Потерявшийся ребенок,
     Если он не дурачок,
     Не упустит верный случай
     В разных странах побывать.

x x x

     Руками никогда нигде
     Не трогай ничего.
     Не впутывайся ни во что
     И никуда не лезь.
     В сторонку молча отойди,
     Стань скромно в уголке
     И тихо стой, не шевелясь,
     До старости своей.

x x x

     Кто не прыгал из окошка
     Вместе с маминым зонтом,
     Тот лихим парашютистом
     Не считается пока.
     Не лететь ему, как птице,
     Над взволнованной толпой,
     Не лежать ему в больнице
     С забинтованной ногой.

x x x

     Если всей семьей купаться
     Вы отправились к реке,
     Не мешайте папе с мамой
     Загорать на берегу.
     Не устраивайте крика,
     Дайте взрослым отдохнуть.
     Ни к кому не приставая,
     Постарайтесь утонуть.

x x x

     Нет приятнее занятья,
     Чем в носу поковырять.
     Всем ужасно интересно,
     Что там спрятано внутри.
     А кому смотреть противно,
     Тот пускай и не глядит.
     Мы же в нос к нему не лезем,
     Пусть и он не пристает.
     Если вас поймала мама
     За любимым делом вашим,
     Например, за рисованьем
     В коридоре на обоях,
     Объясните ей, что это -
     Ваш сюрприз к Восьмому марта.
     Называется картина:
     "Милой мамочки портрет".

x x x

     Не бери чужое, если
     На тебя глядят чужие.
     Пусть они глаза закроют
     Или выйдут на часок.
     А своих чего бояться!
     Про своих свои не скажут.
     Пусть глядят. Хватай чужое
     И тащи его к своим.

x x x

     Никогда вопросов глупых
     Сам себе не задавай,
     А не то еще глупее
     Ты найдешь на них ответ.
     Если глупые вопросы
     Появились в голове,
     Задавай их сразу взрослым.
     Пусть у них трещат мозги.

x x x

     Посещайте почаще
     Театральный буфет.
     Там пирожные с кремом,
     С пузырьками вода.
     Как дрова на тарелках
     Шоколадки лежат,
     И сквозь трубочку можно
     Пить молочный коктейль.
     Не просите билеты
     На балкон и в партер,
     Пусть дадут вам билеты
     В театральный буфет.
     Уходя из театра,
     Унесете с собой
     Под трепещущим сердцем,
     В животе, бутерброд.


x x x

     Родился девочкой - терпи
     Подножки и толчки.
     И подставляй косички всем,
     Кто дернуть их не прочь.
     Зато когда-нибудь потом
     Покажешь кукиш им
     И скажешь: "Фигушки, за вас
     Я замуж не пойду!"

x x x

     Если вы с друзьями вместе
     Веселитесь во дворе,
     А с утра на вас надели
     Ваше новое пальто,
     То не стоит ползать в лужах
     И кататься по земле,
     И взбираться на заборы,
     Повисая на гвоздях.
     Чтоб не портить и не пачкать Ваше новое пальто,
     Нужно сделать его старым.
     Это делается так:

     Залезайте прямо в лужу,
     Покатайтесь по земле,
     И немножко на заборе
     Повисите на гвоздях.
     Очень скоро станет старым
     Ваше новое пальто,
     Вот теперь спокойно можно
     Веселиться во дворе.
     Можно смело ползать в лужах
     И кататься по земле,
     И взбираться на заборы,
     Повисая на гвоздях.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
x x x

     Если вы по коридору
     Мчитесь на велосипеде,
     А навстречу вам из ванной
     Вышел папа погулять,
     Не сворачивайте в кухню,
     В кухне - твердый холодильник.
     Тормозите лучше в папу.
     Папа мягкий. Он простит.

x x x

     Если вас навек сплотили,
     Озарили и ведут,
     Не пытайтесь уклониться
     От движенья к торжеству.
     Все равно на труд поднимет
     И на подвиг вдохновит
     Вас великий и могучий,
     И надежный наш оплот.

x x x

     Главным делом жизни вашей
     Может стать любой пустяк.
     Надо только твердо верить,
     Что важнее дела нет.
     И тогда не помешает
     Вам ни холод, ни жара,
     Задыхаясь от восторга,
     Заниматься чепухой.

x x x

     Бейте палками лягушек.
     Это очень интересно.
     Отрывайте крылья мухам,
     Пусть побегают пешком.
     Тренируйтесь ежедневно,
     И наступит день счастливый -
     Вас в какое-нибудь царство
     Примут главным палачом.

x x x

     Девчонок надо никогда
     Нигде не замечать.
     И не давать прохода им
     Нигде и никогда.
     Им надо ножки подставлять,
     Пугать из-за угла,
     Чтоб сразу поняли они:
     До них вам дела нет.
     Девчонку встретил - быстро ей
     Показывай язык.
     Пускай не думает она,
     Что ты в нее влюблен.





x x x

     Начиная драку с папой,
     Затевая с мамой бой,
     Постарайся сдаться маме, -
     Папа пленных не берет.
     Кстати, выясни у мамы,
     Не забыла ли она -
     Пленных бить ремнем по попе
     Запрещает Красный Крест.

x x x

     Если ты весь мир насилья
     Собираешься разрушить,
     И при этом стать мечтаешь
     Всем, не будучи ничем,
     Смело двигайся за нами
     По проложенной дороге,
     Мы тебе дорогу эту
     Можем даже уступить.

x x x

     Не соглашайся ни за что
     Ни с кем и никогда,
     А кто с тобой согласен, тех
     Трусливыми зови.
     За это все тебя начнут
     Любить и уважать.
     И всюду будет у тебя
     Полным полно друзей.

x x x

     Если в кухне тараканы
     Маршируют по столу,
     И устраивают мыши
     На полу учебный бой,
     Значит, вам пора на время
     Прекратить борьбу за мир,
     И все силы ваши бросить
     На борьбу за чистоту.

x x x

     Если вы собрались другу
     Рассказать свою беду,
     Брать за пуговицу друга
     Бесполезно - убежит,
     И на память вам оставит
     Эту пуговицу друг.
     Лучше дать ему подножку,
     На пол бросить, сверху сесть
     И тогда уже подробно
     Рассказать свою беду.

x x x

     Если ты пришел к знакомым,
     Не здоровайся ни с кем.
     Слов: "пожалуйста", "спасибо"
     Никому не говори.
     Отвернись и на вопросы
     Ни на чьи не отвечай.
     И тогда никто не скажет
     Про тебя, что ты болтун.

x x x

     Если что-нибудь случилось,
     И никто не виноват,
     Не ходи туда, иначе
     Виноватым будешь ты.
     Спрячься где-нибудь в сторонке.
     А потом иди домой.
     И про то, что видел это,
     Никому не говори.

x x x

     Если не купили вам пирожное
     И в кино с собой не взяли вечером,
     Нужно на родителей обидеться,
     И уйти без шапки в ночь холодную.
     Но не просто так
     Бродить по улицам,
     А в дремучий темный
     Лес отправиться.
     Там вам сразу волк
     Голодный встретиться,
     И, конечно, быстро
     Вас он скушает.
     Вот тогда узнают папа с мамою,
     Закричат, заплачут и забегают.
     И помчатся покупать пирожное,
     И в кино с собой
     Возьмут вас вечером.

----------


## Sveta56

віршик для літа
Заспівала жабка пісеньку: ква-ква...
Про липневу спеку і швидкі жнива,
Про дощу краплинки і про комарів,
Про кущі лепехи і великий рів...
Про гаряче сонце і казкову ніч
До подружок жабка квакотіла клич.
Закликала друзів утворити хор,
Заспівати разом пісню в до-мажор...

----------


## Sveta56

Розпустило коси сонце,
Загляда до всіх в віконце:
Хто ще щічки не помив?
Хто зарядку не робив?
Хто не слухається маму?
Хто не склав свою піжаму?
Хто в цю пору іще спить?!
Будем сплюшку цю будить!

----------


## Sveta56

Лоскотало сонечко 
Промінцем віконечко:
Кватирку відчиняйте,
В дім мене пускайте!

Буду з вами гратися,
Гарно посміхатися,
Віршик вам складу,
Дайте лиш ввійду!

І відкрили сонечку
Кватирку у віконечку,
В дім його впустили,
До столу запросили.

Медом частували,
Компотом напували...
Щоб сяяло нам сонечко
Весело в віконечко.

----------


## Sveta56

пісенька ведмежат

Ведмежата

Ведмежата в хащі жили,
Головою всі крутили
От так, от так головою всі крутили

Ведмежата мед шукали,
Дружно дерево качали
От так, от так дружно дерево качали

Вперевалочку ходили
Та із річки воду пили
От так, от так та із річки воду пили

А ще вони танцювали
Дружньо лапи піднімали
(рухи відповідно до слів)

----------


## Sveta56

Гномику сумно

А гномику сумно, бо падає дощик,
За шибкою мокро і сіро навколо.
І крапає дощик на кущик, на хвощик,
Гном хоче гуляти, гном хоче у коло.

Він мріє побавитись з друзями в танці,
Погратися хоче маленький хлопчина,
Піде у садочок, захопить воланці,
Ракетки і м'ячик, червону машину.

А гномику сумно, бо падає дощик,
Із хати його не пускає йти мама,
Встромив у віконце малесенький носик,
"Ну, сонечко любе, побався із нами!".

----------


## Sveta56

Їде зайчик у трамваї
І довкола поглядає. 
Тут підходить їжачок
І говорить:"Ваш квиток?"
Червоніє зайчик густо
І дає листок капусти.
Пожував їжак листок,
"Це,- говорить,- не квиток!
Доведеться вам зійти
І додому пішки йти!"

----------


## daniv62

ЛАСКАВА НІЧ

Ніченька зорі ясні розсипає, 
Темним туманом всю землю вкриває.
Де-не-де блимає місяць ясненький 
Озеро сонце плюскоче тихенько. 
Десь за горою дівчина співає,
Музика тиха весь світ огортає.  

МІСЯЦЬ

Місяць викотив на луг 
Світлячковий капелюх. 
Розсмішив крилаті зорі, 
Гуртом сховані в коморі. 
Розгубився,роздобрівся  
Та й на повен зріст з'явився. 

СОНЬКО

На освітленім горбочку 
Нічка сонька за сорочку 
Ухопила,упіймала,  
Грізно пальцем налякала,
Бери,хлопче,не гуляй.  
А дитинку розважай.      .

ХОДЯТЬ СНИ 

Наступає ніч на п'яти.
  Треба спатоньки лягати, 
 Десь завдальшки ходять сни, 
 Тихше, чують все вони.   

 В ріжки місяць вайлуватий 
 Зорі хоче позбирати, 
 Хмари похабцем хапає  
І подалі відганяє.   

 Лизнувши краси від нічки, 
 Слабне в силі довга річка. 
 Вітрик на човні спливає, 
 Повіваючи співає.   

 Лащиться і сном з ріки 
 Котиться на береги. 
 Схлипнувши бере,куняє. 
 Засинає,засинає.    

НІЧ

 Місяць ніч посадовила 
 За прищуреним столом 
 Обтирати зорі взялась рукавом.  
І одводить кругом пальця  
Вітрогоном хмур' я хмар:  
Я задам кривого танцю,  
Але рюмсати не дам. 
 __________________

----------


## Vitalina-80

Стихи о звездах, месяце...
Вдень на небі сяє сонце,
По ночам він у віконце!..
Вихваляється частенько
Своїм сяйвом... (місяченько).
***
Вночі небо прикрашають:
Мерехтять, сяють, згорають...
Безліч пісень і казок
Про красунь нічних... (зірок).

Небо, зірочки, земля -
Всіх їх добре знаю я.
З місяцем я дружбу маю,
З зорями у снах кружляю.

Нічного неба оберіг,
і схожий бік його на ріг.
Козак моторний, красний,
хто ж цей красень ясний?

***
Нічне небо прикрашають,
мерехтять вони, палають.
Безліч складено казок
про красунь малих - ...!

----------


## Elen2

*Про воду(загадки)*


Два братца
В воду глядятся,
В век не сойдутся.
(Берега)


Если руки наши в ваксе,
Если на нос сели кляксы,
Кто тогда нам первый друг,
Снимет грязь с лица и рук?
Без чего не может мама
Ни готовить, ни стирать,
Без чего, мы скажем прямо,
Человеку умирать?
Чтобы лился дождик с неба,
Чтоб росли колосья хлеба,
Чтобы плыли корабли -
Жить нельзя нам без ...
(Воды)


Бегу я как по лесенке,
По камушкам звеня,
Издалека по песенке
Узнаете меня.
(Ручеек)


В нее льется, из нее льется, сама по земле плетется. (Река).


Кругом вода, а с питьем беда. (Море).


Течет-течет — не вытечет; бежит-бежит — не выбежит. (Река) 


Нет ног, но на месте она не стоит,
Ложе есть, но не спит,
Не котел, но бурлит,
Не гроза, но гремит.
Нет рта, но она никогда не молчит.
(Река) 


Не вода и не суша -
На лодке не уплывешь
И ногами не пройдешь.
(Болото)


Не море, не земля,
Корабли не плавают,
А ходить нельзя.
(Болото)


По городу дождик осенний гулял,
Зеркальце дождик свое потерял.
Зеркальце то на асфальте лежит,
Ветер подует - оно задрожит. (Лужа)

----------


## Дивинская Мила

Поздравление бабушке
Сегодня лучший день на свете
Прекрасный празник-день рожденья
Любимой бабушки моей
И тебе на день рожденья
Я прочту стихотворенье
Не сердись,что я шалю
Ведь я так тебя люблю
Бабушка  тепло, уютно
Нам с тобой вдвоем
Ты мне сказку  почитаеш
Песенку споем
Ты мне лучшая подружка
И поможеш –если нужно
И по ангельски щедра.
Я от всей души желаю
Быть здоровой,молодой
Никогда ты- точно знаю
Не состаришся  душой.

----------


## daniv62

ДЕ ЛІТО ЖИВЕ?

Автор: А. Костецький

У павука хатинка-
Тоненька павутинка,
У коника веселого -
Між травами оселя,
У ластівки швидкої -
Під нашим надвіконням.
А тепле й ніжне літо,
Волошками повите,
Посріблене дощами,
Живе в очах у мами.

ПРОСИНАЛОЧКА

Ніжки з носиком проснулись,
Ручки сонно потягнулись,
Очки просять ще поспати.
Та пора їм вже вставати.

Дзінь-дзелінь,дзінь-дзелінь,
Геть іди від мене лінь,
Ще разочок потягнуся,
І тоді уже проснуся.

Знають всі малята змалку,
Цю казкову засиналку,
Ручки ,ніжки баю-бай,
Швидше в ліжечко стрибай.

Одіяльце і подушку,
Гарну казочку під вушко,
Очки швидше закривай,
Баю-баю,баю-бай.

Я ЛИШИВСЯ ВДОМА САМ.


Я лишився вдома сам,
Не боюсь ні трішки.
Прочитаю іграшкам
Казочку із книжки.

Це ось таткові книжки
У твердій оправі,
Всі великі і важкі -
Тільки нецікаві.

В них лиш літери одні.
Нецікаво, правда ж, ні?
Треба, щоб сторінка
Вся була в картинках!

Зараз татові отут
Намалюю парашут,
Тут кота і хату - 
Радий буде тато.

... Так старавсь, я так хотів,
Щоб було красиво.
А татусь мій не зрадів...
Що воно за диво?

----------


## Ирина1310

> Колеги, в кого є вірші про поросят, буду дуже вдячна.


Поки дядько у хліві солому розкидає, 
Поросятко неквапливо із ним розмовляє: 
Це неправда, що наш рід свині й нечепури,
Ми валяємось в болоті, щоб очистить шкури! 

Щоб всілякі паразити нас не обживали ,
І здорову, чисту шкіру ми постійно мали! 
Ще ми любимо багнюку, коли літня спека, 
Бо велика кількість сонця - це вже небезпека! 

І неправда, що свиня зовсім є бездумною, 
Серед всіх тварин земних - є вона розумною! 
Із самого неоліту дружимо із вами, 
А бувало, що й суди тяжбами між нами! 

Поки дядько у хліві солому розкидає, 
Поросятко неквапливо із ним розмовляє...



ПОРОСЯТКО

Поросятко хоче їсти,
Не знаходить собі місця.
Каші я йому зварю.
Поросятко скаже:
– Хрю!


Поросятко Хрю

Поросятко Хрю-хрю-хрю
П’ятачком вертіло,
Із корита лободу
Їсти не хотіло.
Ось хазяйка в хлів зайшла,
Хрюшку посварила,
І в корито молочка
З глечика налила. 
Поросятко: плям-плям-плям –
Їло з апетитом:
- «Більш нікому я не дам!», -
Хрюкало сердито.

----------


## котстудент

Ще віршики
http://mirknig.com/knigi/deti/118132...l-vrshiki.html

----------


## Elen2

*Вірші до 1 вересня*



Я прокинулася зранку, 
У родині свято в нас –
Перше вересня сьогодні,
Я іду у перший клас!
У портфель я книжки склала,
Фарби, зошити, пенал.
Що ж це плюшевий ведмедик
У кутку засумував?
Узяла його на руки,
По-дорослому кажу:


"Я піду, та ненадовго,
На уроках посиджу,
І тобі мій друг пухнастий,
Все, що взнаю – розкажу.
Разом будемо читати,
Цифри ставити в рядок,
Узяла б тебе з собою,
Але я не у садок:
Я іду тепер до школи,


Не сумуй, мене чекай,
Ти ходитимеш зі мною,
Тільки швидше підростай!
Вже я дівчинка доросла,
Сьомий рік мені іде,
У життя нове, серйозне
Мама впевнено веде."
У руках пістряві квіти,
Білий бант на голові,
Йдуть до школи ваші діти,
Першокласники нові! 


*Вірш про рідний край*


Який цікавий світ навколо,
Ти, друже, тільки придивись!
На небі сонця жовте коло,
А поруч здомом – сад і школа,
Живи, дорослішай і вчись!
Дивись на квіти, на дерева,
Вивчай птахів, комах, тварин,
Ти станеш кращим і, напевно,
В життя підеш сміливо й певно,
Та пам’ятай, ти не один!
З тобою вся твоя родина:
Батьки, бабусі та діди,
З тобою друзі, Батьківщина,
Тож, уперед, мій друже, йди!



***



Моя мати борщ варила,
Його салом задобрила,
Сікла моркву і буряк
І томати м’яла,
Потім смажену цибулю
В чавунець кидала.
І капусту, і часник,
Зелену петрушку,
А тоді дала мені 
Скуштувати юшку.
Ой, який же борщ смачний!
Український, запашний!
Всю каструлю з’їв би я,
Та велика в нас сім’я!



***



Взяв до рук я молоток,
Цвях вбиваю "ток-ток-ток".
Дошку взяв я і пила 
В діло з радістю пішла.
Годівницю я майструю –
Всіх птахів я нагодую!


*Вірш про дружбу*


***



Я сиджу біля віконця, 
Із-за хмар не бачу сонця,
Дощ іде – на дворі шумно, 
А мені самотньо й сумно.
І я б на дворі погуляв: 
М’яч футбольний поганяв,
Я б на гойдалці катався, 
Зі спускалки я б спускався,
І на ровері у раз 
наздогнав усіх би вас!



***



Та гуляти неможливо – 
Почалася сильна злива.
Я не буду сумувати, 
В мене іграшок багато.
Нам їх вистачить на всіх - 
Друзів запрошу своїх,
Будем бавитися разом, 
Закінчиться дощ тим часом.
Треба чоботи взувати 
І гуртом іти гуляти.



Де глибока, де не дуже – 
Всі ізміряти калюжі!
А поки дощ холодний лив, 
Я річ важливу зрозумів:
Хто один – завжди сумний: 
В непогоду, в день ясний.
З другом сві стає чудовим,
Навіть в зливу кольоровим!

*Вірші про Україну*



***



Дивися, безкрайнєє, синєє небо,
Стоїть над землею, неначе шатро.
Воно посилає любов нескінченну
І щиро дарує надію й добро.
У цьому шатрі килими золотаві –
Із соняхів, жита, пшениці, вівса.
А десь майоріють, як крапельки неба,
Волошки блакитні. Яка ж то краса!
Тут мешкають люди привітні та чесні,
Хліб–сіллю гостей зустрічають вони.
Земля наша щедра, родюча, багата –
Усіх нагодують безмежні лани.
Хай знає весь світ про казкову країну,
Де синєє небо та жовті поля.
Хай квітне щаслива моя Україна!
Найкраща, безцінна, любима земля.




***



Якось каже мати сину:
- Я молюсь за Україну,
Щоб народ щасливим був, 
Про негоди позабув,
Із домівок, хат усіх,
Хай луна дитячий сміх,
Хай шанують стариків,
Скрізь звучить веселий спів,
Хай обходить всіх ненастя,
Серце хай тремтить від щастя!
І я вірю, Матір Божа
Україні допоможе!




***



Фарби дасть мені матуся,
Малювати я навчуся.
Намалюю рідний край –
Дім в селі, ставок і гай,
Синє небо, жовте сонце
Загляда до нас в віконце,
Чорнобривці тут на гряді,
Полуниці в палісаді,
І хліба вже чималі,
В небі линуть журавлі.
Тут і гори, і долини,
Тут річки, моря, рівнини,
Тут тварини і птахи,
Ось струмок сховавсь у мхи.


Мати в аркуш подивилась,
Посмішка в очах з’явилась.
І сказала мати сину:
- Як люблю я Україну!
Ця країна чарівна
І єдина в нас вона.




***



Який цікавий світ навколо,
Ти, друже, тільки придивись!
На небі сонця жовте коло,
А поруч з домом – сад і школа,
Живи, дорослішай і вчись!
Дивись на квіти, на дерева,
Вивчай птахів, комах, тварин,
Ти станеш кращим і, напевно,
В життя підеш сміливо й певно,
Та пам’ятай, ти не один!
З тобою вся твоя родина:
Батьки, бабусі та діди,
З тобою друзі, Батьківщина,
Тож, уперед, мій друже, йди!

----------


## касяна

Может кому-то пригодится. Скоро день города Полтавы.

Моя Полтавщино прекрасна!
Тобі б калиною цвісти...
Неначе зірка непогасна,
Ти нам освітлюєш світи!
Де б не були, куди шляхами
Ми не пішли б по чужині
Ти, наче серце наше, з нами,
Ти - наші думи і пісні. 


Ловлять антени м'яку твою мову кленову,
Спів златоусий чарує заслуханий світ.
Ворскла півколом, неначе блакитна підкова,
Друзям на щастя дзвенить біля древніх воріт.
Хай не оскудне твоя дароносна дісниця,
Щедро підносячи повним, по вінця цебром
Пісню і яблуко, мед і смагляву пшеницю,
Людям на радість, планеті на вічне добро!

ОСІННІЙ ВІНОК (Володимир Лищан)
У древнє місто, що на трьох горбах,
Володаркою осінь завітала.
Барвисті фарби в скверах і садах
Заслала золотистим покривалом.
Бешкетник-вітер, наблукавшись у полях,
Грайливо котить листя по ¬Подолу.
А на горі, там, де Червоний Шлях,
В яскравому багрянці все навколо.
Альтанка на Івановій горі, 
Немов ромашка серед травостою.
І з перших проблисків ранкової зорі 
Вражає зір своєю білизною.
Дрімає парк немов у забутті,
Опале листя землю устилає.
На синім небі крила золоті
Орел могутній сонцю підставляє.
Кружляє лист в повільному танку,
Палає в місті золота заграва.
Неначе дівчина в весільному вінку,
В осінньому вбранні моя Полтава.




Моя Полтаво, ти благословенна
***
Моя Полтаво, ти благословенна!
З твоїх джерел натхнення спраглі п'ють,
Добра й любові сходять мудрі зерна...
Твоїх дітей у світі впізнають.
Народе мій, ти обирав бентежних,
Серця яких впокорені меті –
І підкорялась обраним безмежність
Та істини – одвічні і прості...
Старе перо дрібне намисто літер
Нанизує мереживом думок;
То спинить час замало не півсвіту,
То раптом враз прискорить вічність крок...
І поза часом постає мистецтво,
Закохана Наталка і Еней –
То мудрий, іронічний Котляревський
До витоків народних нас веде!
Та, оглянімось... Вже новий філософ
Долає гордо всі жалі земні.
Оспівана земля ця стоголосо,
В моїм краю душа співа пісні!
І проростуть нові і сильні зерна,
Що кинула їх Генія рука;
Моя Полтаво, ти благословенна
Минулим і майбутнім у віках... 

Легенда про Полтаву
Пливла собi колись у давнину
Замрiяна i тиха рiчка Лтава.
З`явилось згодом мiсто у степу
I гордо нарекли його Полтава.
Та Лтава не велика й не стрiмка,
Лиш солов`ї спiвали берегами.
А та Полтава й досi чарiвна
Полтавками i щирими пiснями.
Життя мiнливе, час не зупинить,
Роки, як хмари, линуть понад степом.
Але полтавську душу не змiнить,
Вона, як квiтка, пахне диким медом.
Вона п`янить садами навеснi,
Коли облите бiлим все навколо.
Спiває колискової менi
Осiння тиша мiсячного кола.
Хрестами в небо лине монастир,
Вiками, як садами оповитий.
Навколо простягався свiт страшний,
А тi черницi жили у молитвах.
Там недалеко хата в затiнку,
З криницею була, як i годиться.
Колись у цьому самому садку
Жила собi Маруся-чарiвниця.
Та Чураївна гожа, як весна.
Життя дало їй небуденну долю.
Пiснi чарiвнi людям в свiт несла,
I тi пiснi полинули любов`ю.
За Україну та за всiх, за всiх
В тiй пiснi душу виспiвала щиро.
У тiй душi сплелися сльози й смiх,
I та душа пiшла у свiт, як в вирiй.
I мудра, i спiвоча, й чарiвна,
Така вона, Полтава кароока...
Другої ж бо такої в нас нема,
Зворушує i навiває спокiй.






Полтавська душа
Чураївна...Iм`я наче пiсня...
Так i лине до тих берегiв,
Де жила вона у передмiстi.
Де живе у продовж трьох вiкiв.
Так жила, i спiвала й кохала,
Як народ у єдинiй душi.
I легендою...Пiснею стала...
Бо й сама дарувала пiснi.
Як спiвала,то нiби до Бога.
Пiсня, нiби молитва, проста.
Як кохала,то тiльки одного.
Бо душа в неї тiльки одна.
Йдуть вiки...Та спiва Полтавщина...
I не стихнуть нiколи пiснi.
Йдуть вiки...Та живе Чураївна...
Всi полтавки, мов сестри її... 

Величальна
Iз сивини столiть ти поставала,
Вiнок легенд у коси заплела...
I гордо нарекли тебе ПОЛТАВА,
Пасує мудрiсть до твого чола.
Козацький полк в походи проводжала,
Сини свiй отчий боронили край.
Полтаво, ти їх подвиг оспiвала
В подобi нiжнiй юної Чурай.
Падiнь i злетiв знала ти чимало,
Ти воскресала, як весняний квiт.
Над Ворсклою живе моя Полтава
Благословеннi тисячу сто лiт!
То Котляревський, Лисенко, Мазепа,
Закарбували в вiчностi iм`я
Твоє, Полтаво, нiжна квiтко степу,
Ти їх натхнення, їх Свята земля...
В поєднаннi минулого з прийдешнiм,
Сьогоднi ти ще краща нiж торiк.
Нове тисячолiття славних звершень
Дарує крила, кличе за порiг.
Ти п`єш iз Ворскли із водою вроду,
Добра й любовi вчиш своїх дiтей.
Вiд перехрестя Заходу i Сходу
Смiливо в майбуття Полтава йде... 
Спiвоча земле! Край талановитий,
Натхнення генiям ти щедро дарував...
Пiснi народнi, щирi, як молитва,
Ти Чураївни голосом спiвав.
Цiлющi, певно, тут вода й повiтря,
Натхнення можна пити з джерела.
Тому й думки прозорi та нетлiннi,
I жар серцям земля моя дала. 






***
Полтавi щастя щедрою рукою,
А ще таланти Бог подарував.
Ти втiлення надiї i любовi,
Тебе народ, як мрiю, оспiвав.
Твоїх дiтей благословенна вдача...
Твоїх садiв замрiяне тепло...
Моя Полтаво, свiт тебе побачив
I заквiтчав вiнком твоє чоло.
Сама Весна зiбрала першi квiти,
А помiж ними долю заплела.
Барвiнок, щоб в добрi та щастi жити.
Калини квiт, щоб гарною була.
Народжувала генiїв країни,
Давала їм наснагу ця земля.
Полтаво, цiлi поколiння
З любов`ю в свiт несли твоє iм`я! 
Веселі та дужі. Завзяті і вправні.
Громада в Полтаві єднається здавна...
Збираємось разом не тільки у свято –
Ми вміємо дружно гуртом працювати!
Найменших навчаємо край свій любити.
Адже без коріння розвіємось світом...
Будуємо школи і храми величні,
Щоб мала Полтава вродливе обличчя.
Шануємо старших, життя їх і подвиг,
Без цього не можемо бути народом.
Полтаво! В традиціях гарних незмінна...
Ми діти твої. Ми – полтавська родина! 


***
У Полтавi на майданi свято вирувало:
Наше щире товариство його частувало...
Пригощали галушками, напували квасом,
Примовляли, що гуляти веселiше разом.
Молодицi та дiвчата пiсень заспiвали,
Та таких дзвiнких та нiжних, що й свято не знало.
До сутiнкiв не змовкали музики троїстi,
А дiвчата танцювали, губили намисто.
У Полтавi на майданi вже й сонце сiдає,
А веселi козаченьки та й не спочивають.
Свято бачило не мало, гарно гостювало...
Але так як у Полтавi – нiде не бувало! 












***
Полумиски з печенею, тарелі з галушками,
Пиріжками, гречаниками та ще із пампушками...
У Полтаві господині – усі чарівниці!
Як готують, примовляють, навіть, паляницям...
Щоб варилось і пеклося смачно, як на свято –
Гарний настрій додає господиня-мати.
Аби хата була повна аж по вінця сміхом,
Треба вміти частувати гостям на утіху...
"Пригощайтесь досхочу вареничком з сиром!" –
Вас полтавська господиня припрошує щиро.
Не минайте, завітайте, в будень чи на свято!
У Полтаві люди вміють гостей зустрічати... 


***
Чи то щастя пощербилось, чи то надломилось,
Річ потрібна, але з хати воно загубилось...
Ми недовго мудрували і не сумували,
В Сорочинці на ярмарок ми помандрували.
Де ще щастя продається по цілому світі?
Цього краму на продаж запас не великий...
А в Сорочинцях на майдані чого лиш немає,
Там багаті і не дуже долю обирають.
Чи їх доля обирає, хто те може знати!
А тим часом до ярмарку завітало свято...
Грало із музиками, вправно танцювало,
А як ноги втомилися, так ще й заспівало!
А пісні ж які те свято складати уміло,
Що розраджували душу, додавали сили...
Довго ми ярмаркували, вибирали щастя:
Прицінились до малого, придбали найкраще;
А ще друзів веселих, завзятих і вправних...
Ось так люди в Сорочинцях ярмаркують здавна! 


***
Слова любові писати легко,
У кожній літері добра пам'ять...
Додому завжди спішить лелека,
А люди славлять той край піснями.
Моя Полтаво, в літах як в шатах,
Ти мудрим словом дітей навчила.
Людьми і хлібом завжди багата,
Бо рясно думка і лан родили.
Моя Полтаво, я горда щиро,
Що я дитина в твоєму домі!
Мене не звабить ніколи вирій,
Моя Полтаво – мій край любові! 








***
В вiнку з легенд, з пiснями в серцi,
Полтава йде через вiки.
У свiтi все колись минеться,
Тобi ж, ще безлiч лiт цвiсти.
Скажiть, як можна не любити
Нам сонце, скупане в росi?
Чи долю мрiяли зустрiти
Ви на Iвановiй горi...
Є теплий край за океаном,
Нас зве в свiти пташиний клин.
З усiх дорiг вертатись стану
До Ворскли тихих берегiв. 


Полтаво моя
Ти вiчно юна красуня, Полтаво моя!
Вiльнi птахи лиш додому весною летять...
Де б я не був, неодмiнно вертаюсь сюди,
Щоб милуватись, як нiжно квiтують сади.
З малку талантам своїх ти навчала дiтей,
Горда їх пiсня луною крилатою йде...
Свiт обiйду, подолаю далекi моря,
Тiльки б завжди зустрiчала Полтава моя!
Щиро усiх зустрiчає гостинна Полтава...
Щедро гостей дорогих пригощає Полтава...
Ворскла, як стрiчка у косах,
Iз кришталю її голос...
Хочу, щоб сонце тобi лиш добро дарувало... 
Тисячу весен квiтуєш, Полтаво моя!
Силу твої подарують вода i земля...
Долю мою i натхнення менi ти дала.
Гарною, як наречена, ти завжди була.
Спокiй i нiжнiсть у серцi народжуєш ти,
На чужинi своє щастя не зможу знайти.
Хай у свiти мене кличе принадна зоря,
Я повертаюсь до тебе, Полтаво моя! 




















Любе місто моє
Любе мiсто моє,
Я кохаю тебе
За твої свiтанковi привiти...
За каштани твої,
За твоїх солов`їв,
За усмiшку весняних квiтiв.
Мiсто миле моє,
Iз вiкiв у вiки
Зором лагiдним ти зустрiчаеш.
Твiй суворий орел
Огляда з висоти
Всiх гостей, що до нас завiтають.
Руйнували тебе,
Всi хто мiг, хто хотiв,
Але ти вiдродилося знову.
Вiдродись i тепер
I навiк збережи
Ти чарiвнiсть свою барвiнкову!
Навеснi бiлим цвiтом
Прикрашене ти,
Все неначе вишневий садочок.
Так живи! Так рости!
Мрiю в серцi неси.
Розквiтай мережковим вiночком... 


Моя рідно, Полтаво
Не забути розкiшнi сади,
Давнiх вулиць розмову неспiшну.
Хто хоч раз завiтає сюди,
Той Полтавi вiддасть свою нiжнiсть.
Я не зможу забути повiк
Ворскли тихої лагiдний наспiв.
О, Полтаво, ти мiй оберiг,
Що нiколи у серцi не згасне.
Не забути, як ти навеснi
Вся у квiтах, немов наречена.
I натхнення дарують менi
Монастирськi хрести золоченi...
Хоч i вабить мене далина,
Та не зраджу Полтаву нiколи,
Ти для мене у свiтi одна –
Моє щастя, мiй дiм, моя доля! 













Полтаво, моя любов
музика Свiтлани Базавлук 
Я люблю свiй майбутнiй день
У вiнку iз надiй i мрiй.
Я люблю голоси пiсень,
Що спiвають землi моїй...
Понад тисячу довгих лiт,
Крiзь руїни i забуття,
Ти чекала на сiвй полiт...
О, Полтаво – моє життя! 
Два гордi крила
Розгорни, наче птах...
Два гордi крила –
Моя вiра й любов!
Де б я не блукала
По рiзних свiтах,
Полтаво, до тебе
Вертаюся знов... 
Я люблю, як цвiтуть сади,
I каштановий зорепад.
Навiть з теплих країв сюди
Всi птахи навеснi летять...
Понад тисячу весен ти
Нам даруєш своє тепло,
Всi ми дiти повiк твої...
О, Полтаво – моя любов! 
Я люблю зустрiчати нiч
На верхiвцi Iван-гори...
Бути з зорями вiч на вiч,
Чути спiв молодих вiтрiв.
Дзвiн на вежi позначить час:
Одинадцята сотня лiт.
Юне мiсто вiтає вас...
О, Полтаво – мiй дiм i свiт! 

РІДНА ПОЛТАВО 
Там, де ворскла величаво
Свої  пестить  береги,
Рідний  край,  моя  Полтаво,
Наче  квітка  розцвіти. 
Ти уквітчана  садами
В  мальовничих  цих  краях.
Ти  уславлена  словами
У нев’янучих  піснях. 
Біля  Білої  альтанки
На  Івановій  горі,
Де  закохані  стрічають
Перші   промені   зорі. 
Я  стою,  мов  під  гіпнозом,
Зачарований  в  красі,
Що  хотів  сказати  в  прозі,
Переходить  у  пісні. 
Ось,  здається,  що  їх  чуєш,
Вони  линуть  у  душі:
«Рідний  край,  моя  Полтаво» -
Тихо  шепчуть  солов’ї. 
                            Катерина Шевченко ,  
Моя  Полтавщина  -  моя  Батьківщина
За  неї  боролись  мій  прадід  і  дід.
Моя  батьківщина  -  моя  Полтавщина
Живе,  процвітає  без  горя  і  бід.  
Хай  сонце  осяє  мою  Україну,
Веселка  хай  завжди  всміхається  їй.
І  серцем  я  лину  на  рідну  Вкраїну
Крізь  смуток,  проблеми  і  вирій  подій.


 *  *  *  
Полтава!   Серцю   рідний  край!
Тебе  любити  буду  я   безмежно
Ти  струнами  душі  моєї  вигравай,
Тебе  торкнуся  дуже  обережно.
Полтава!  Як  без  тебе  я?
Моя  ти  рідна,  люба  і  ласкава.
Полтава!  Це  моя  земля,
Вона  найкраща,  мила  і  свята. 
                                       Черевко  С., 
                                       8-А клас,ЗШ № 25


Полтава - місто майбутнього 
Багато міст на Україні,
Квітучих, різних, пам'ятних,
Але в майбутньому і нині
Ти найчарівніша з усіх.
Як на Панянці Котляревський
Усіх Наталок восхваляв,
Так Гоголь гумор "деревенський"
Нам через роки передав.
Тут Петро Перший, Короленко
І Панас Мирний славу дав.
І я Полтаві - рідній ненці,
Всю славу їй одній віддам.
Ще буде в нас поетів повно,
І музикантів запальних.
Була і буде в нас Полтава
Найчарівніша із усіх.
І як би доля не всміхалась,
Яких би лих не завдала,
А наш народ не може здатись –
Боротись буде до кінця.
І буде нам й Вкраїні слава,
Майбутнєє у нас вже є.
Наша година вже настала, 
Так зустрічайте, те що є.

Андрій Зеленський, 







Зву Полтаву я своєю... 
Зву Потаву я своєю
Світанковою зорею
Майоріє рідне місто
Пам'ятками, як в намисті

Монумент великий Слави -
Гордість нашої Полтави
Парки, сквери і сади...
Буде вічно молодим
Рідне місто у віках,
І з любов'ю у серцях
У майбутнє ми крокуємо
І самі його будуємо.
                                                Штепа Олег

Славна Полтава 
Моя Батьківщина 
І рідна земля -
Це славна Полтава. 
Я - донька твоя. 
У нашому місті 
талантів багато. 
І люди у ньому 
працюють завзято. 
І землі родючі, 
І люди співучі. 
Полтава і я -
Велика сім'я. 
Щаслива Полтава -
Щаслива і я! 
                                            Чередник Анастасія


Полтаві 
Полтаво! Чарівне і давнєє місто. 
Вдягла ти сьогодні святкове намисто. 
Радіють красуні великі й малі -
То гідні нащадки своєї землі.
Історію міста ми збережем, 
Пісні Чураївни в серцях понесем. 
Наталка і Возний, Еней, Евріал. 
Це батько Іван нам їх дарував.
Полтаво! Ти гордість і слава моя! 
Навіки з тобою пов'язаний я.

                                              Тараненко Дмитро 










Моя Полтава 
Рідна Полтаво, ти нас колисала. 
Піснею наше життя наповняла.
Ми підросли і про тебе все знаємо, 
Історію міста ретельно вивчаємо.
Славні твої перемог и в боях,
з ворогом грізним. Нелегкий твій шлях.
Та нині ти квітнеш, духовна столице, 
Ми будемо множити твої скарбниці.
Не дамо згаснути зірочці слави.
Живи й розбудовуйся, рідна Полтаво! 

                                                     Путіліна Ліза

Моїй Полтаві 
Чарівна осінь на Подолі 
Фарбує пензлем все довкола. 
Немов та дівчина - калина, 
Каштани - наче парубки. 
Люблю тебе, одна-єдина, 
І прославляю на віки.
Люблю орла могутні крила, 
Золотоверхий монастир. 
Мені завжди Альтанка мила, 
Тому в душі і щастя, й мир.
Вінок пісень тобі складаю 
І тим, хто полягли в бою, 
І низько голову схиляю, 
Шаную, згадую, люблю.
Вже 300 років ось минає, 
Як бій Полтавський прогримів. 
Про цю подію в світі знають. 
Перемогти усяк хотів.
Зростила геніїв немало. 
Земля твоя, як Божий дар. 
Когось від смерті рятувала. 
Любив тебе і наш Кобзар. 
Собор Успенський і хатину 
Він для нащадків змалював.
Вклонюсь низенько я садибі, 
Що в чорнобривцях потопа, 
Де слово батька « Енеїди» 
Вже понад 200 літ луна.
Дочка Полтави й України 
У пам'яті у нас живе, 
Хоч змовкло серце Чураївни, 
Та пісня знов у даль пливе.
Люблю Полтаву чорноброву, 
Люблю я ніжно рідний край. 
Моє ти місто пречудове, 
Живи в віках і процвітай!

                    Посмітна С.В., Печерій М.Д 




Красуне Полтаво,
Пісенний мій край,
Твоїх дітей слава – 
У світі розмай.
Пісні Чураївни
Й донині лунають,
Про тебе поети
Оди складають.
Красуне Полтаво,
Моя сторона,
Чарівна, мов панна,
Ти – серця струна,
Ти в світі єдина
Країни перлина,
З тобою щоденно
Неначе на крилах…
Красуне Полтаво,
Пісенний мій край,
Твоїх дітей слава – 
У світі розмай.                      
                                   Юрій Іванов

----------


## касяна

Может кому-то пригодится. Скоро день города Полтавы.

Моя Полтавщино прекрасна!
Тобі б калиною цвісти...
Неначе зірка непогасна,
Ти нам освітлюєш світи!
Де б не були, куди шляхами
Ми не пішли б по чужині
Ти, наче серце наше, з нами,
Ти - наші думи і пісні. 


Ловлять антени м'яку твою мову кленову,
Спів златоусий чарує заслуханий світ.
Ворскла півколом, неначе блакитна підкова,
Друзям на щастя дзвенить біля древніх воріт.
Хай не оскудне твоя дароносна дісниця,
Щедро підносячи повним, по вінця цебром
Пісню і яблуко, мед і смагляву пшеницю,
Людям на радість, планеті на вічне добро!

ОСІННІЙ ВІНОК (Володимир Лищан)
У древнє місто, що на трьох горбах,
Володаркою осінь завітала.
Барвисті фарби в скверах і садах
Заслала золотистим покривалом.
Бешкетник-вітер, наблукавшись у полях,
Грайливо котить листя по ¬Подолу.
А на горі, там, де Червоний Шлях,
В яскравому багрянці все навколо.
Альтанка на Івановій горі, 
Немов ромашка серед травостою.
І з перших проблисків ранкової зорі 
Вражає зір своєю білизною.
Дрімає парк немов у забутті,
Опале листя землю устилає.
На синім небі крила золоті
Орел могутній сонцю підставляє.
Кружляє лист в повільному танку,
Палає в місті золота заграва.
Неначе дівчина в весільному вінку,
В осінньому вбранні моя Полтава.


Моя Полтаво, ти благословенна
***
Моя Полтаво, ти благословенна!
З твоїх джерел натхнення спраглі п'ють,
Добра й любові сходять мудрі зерна...
Твоїх дітей у світі впізнають.
Народе мій, ти обирав бентежних,
Серця яких впокорені меті –
І підкорялась обраним безмежність
Та істини – одвічні і прості...
Старе перо дрібне намисто літер
Нанизує мереживом думок;
То спинить час замало не півсвіту,
То раптом враз прискорить вічність крок...
І поза часом постає мистецтво,
Закохана Наталка і Еней –
То мудрий, іронічний Котляревський
До витоків народних нас веде!
Та, оглянімось... Вже новий філософ
Долає гордо всі жалі земні.
Оспівана земля ця стоголосо,
В моїм краю душа співа пісні!
І проростуть нові і сильні зерна,
Що кинула їх Генія рука;
Моя Полтаво, ти благословенна
Минулим і майбутнім у віках... 

Легенда про Полтаву
Пливла собi колись у давнину
Замрiяна i тиха рiчка Лтава.
З`явилось згодом мiсто у степу
I гордо нарекли його Полтава.
Та Лтава не велика й не стрiмка,
Лиш солов`ї спiвали берегами.
А та Полтава й досi чарiвна
Полтавками i щирими пiснями.
Життя мiнливе, час не зупинить,
Роки, як хмари, линуть понад степом.
Але полтавську душу не змiнить,
Вона, як квiтка, пахне диким медом.
Вона п`янить садами навеснi,
Коли облите бiлим все навколо.
Спiває колискової менi
Осiння тиша мiсячного кола.
Хрестами в небо лине монастир,
Вiками, як садами оповитий.
Навколо простягався свiт страшний,
А тi черницi жили у молитвах.
Там недалеко хата в затiнку,
З криницею була, як i годиться.
Колись у цьому самому садку
Жила собi Маруся-чарiвниця.
Та Чураївна гожа, як весна.
Життя дало їй небуденну долю.
Пiснi чарiвнi людям в свiт несла,
I тi пiснi полинули любов`ю.
За Україну та за всiх, за всiх
В тiй пiснi душу виспiвала щиро.
У тiй душi сплелися сльози й смiх,
I та душа пiшла у свiт, як в вирiй.
I мудра, i спiвоча, й чарiвна,
Така вона, Полтава кароока...
Другої ж бо такої в нас нема,
Зворушує i навiває спокiй.


Полтавська душа
Чураївна...Iм`я наче пiсня...
Так i лине до тих берегiв,
Де жила вона у передмiстi.
Де живе у продовж трьох вiкiв.
Так жила, i спiвала й кохала,
Як народ у єдинiй душi.
I легендою...Пiснею стала...
Бо й сама дарувала пiснi.
Як спiвала,то нiби до Бога.
Пiсня, нiби молитва, проста.
Як кохала,то тiльки одного.
Бо душа в неї тiльки одна.
Йдуть вiки...Та спiва Полтавщина...
I не стихнуть нiколи пiснi.
Йдуть вiки...Та живе Чураївна...
Всi полтавки, мов сестри її... 

Величальна
Iз сивини столiть ти поставала,
Вiнок легенд у коси заплела...
I гордо нарекли тебе ПОЛТАВА,
Пасує мудрiсть до твого чола.
Козацький полк в походи проводжала,
Сини свiй отчий боронили край.
Полтаво, ти їх подвиг оспiвала
В подобi нiжнiй юної Чурай.
Падiнь i злетiв знала ти чимало,
Ти воскресала, як весняний квiт.
Над Ворсклою живе моя Полтава
Благословеннi тисячу сто лiт!
То Котляревський, Лисенко, Мазепа,
Закарбували в вiчностi iм`я
Твоє, Полтаво, нiжна квiтко степу,
Ти їх натхнення, їх Свята земля...
В поєднаннi минулого з прийдешнiм,
Сьогоднi ти ще краща нiж торiк.
Нове тисячолiття славних звершень
Дарує крила, кличе за порiг.
Ти п`єш iз Ворскли із водою вроду,
Добра й любовi вчиш своїх дiтей.
Вiд перехрестя Заходу i Сходу
Смiливо в майбуття Полтава йде... 
Спiвоча земле! Край талановитий,
Натхнення генiям ти щедро дарував...
Пiснi народнi, щирi, як молитва,
Ти Чураївни голосом спiвав.
Цiлющi, певно, тут вода й повiтря,
Натхнення можна пити з джерела.
Тому й думки прозорi та нетлiннi,
I жар серцям земля моя дала. 


***
Полтавi щастя щедрою рукою,
А ще таланти Бог подарував.
Ти втiлення надiї i любовi,
Тебе народ, як мрiю, оспiвав.
Твоїх дiтей благословенна вдача...
Твоїх садiв замрiяне тепло...
Моя Полтаво, свiт тебе побачив
I заквiтчав вiнком твоє чоло.
Сама Весна зiбрала першi квiти,
А помiж ними долю заплела.
Барвiнок, щоб в добрi та щастi жити.
Калини квiт, щоб гарною була.
Народжувала генiїв країни,
Давала їм наснагу ця земля.
Полтаво, цiлi поколiння
З любов`ю в свiт несли твоє iм`я! 
Веселі та дужі. Завзяті і вправні.
Громада в Полтаві єднається здавна...
Збираємось разом не тільки у свято –
Ми вміємо дружно гуртом працювати!
Найменших навчаємо край свій любити.
Адже без коріння розвіємось світом...
Будуємо школи і храми величні,
Щоб мала Полтава вродливе обличчя.
Шануємо старших, життя їх і подвиг,
Без цього не можемо бути народом.
Полтаво! В традиціях гарних незмінна...
Ми діти твої. Ми – полтавська родина! 


***
У Полтавi на майданi свято вирувало:
Наше щире товариство його частувало...
Пригощали галушками, напували квасом,
Примовляли, що гуляти веселiше разом.
Молодицi та дiвчата пiсень заспiвали,
Та таких дзвiнких та нiжних, що й свято не знало.
До сутiнкiв не змовкали музики троїстi,
А дiвчата танцювали, губили намисто.
У Полтавi на майданi вже й сонце сiдає,
А веселi козаченьки та й не спочивають.
Свято бачило не мало, гарно гостювало...
Але так як у Полтавi – нiде не бувало! 


***
Полумиски з печенею, тарелі з галушками,
Пиріжками, гречаниками та ще із пампушками...
У Полтаві господині – усі чарівниці!
Як готують, примовляють, навіть, паляницям...
Щоб варилось і пеклося смачно, як на свято –
Гарний настрій додає господиня-мати.
Аби хата була повна аж по вінця сміхом,
Треба вміти частувати гостям на утіху...
"Пригощайтесь досхочу вареничком з сиром!" –
Вас полтавська господиня припрошує щиро.
Не минайте, завітайте, в будень чи на свято!
У Полтаві люди вміють гостей зустрічати... 


***
Чи то щастя пощербилось, чи то надломилось,
Річ потрібна, але з хати воно загубилось...
Ми недовго мудрували і не сумували,
В Сорочинці на ярмарок ми помандрували.
Де ще щастя продається по цілому світі?
Цього краму на продаж запас не великий...
А в Сорочинцях на майдані чого лиш немає,
Там багаті і не дуже долю обирають.
Чи їх доля обирає, хто те може знати!
А тим часом до ярмарку завітало свято...
Грало із музиками, вправно танцювало,
А як ноги втомилися, так ще й заспівало!
А пісні ж які те свято складати уміло,
Що розраджували душу, додавали сили...
Довго ми ярмаркували, вибирали щастя:
Прицінились до малого, придбали найкраще;
А ще друзів веселих, завзятих і вправних...
Ось так люди в Сорочинцях ярмаркують здавна! 


***
Слова любові писати легко,
У кожній літері добра пам'ять...
Додому завжди спішить лелека,
А люди славлять той край піснями.
Моя Полтаво, в літах як в шатах,
Ти мудрим словом дітей навчила.
Людьми і хлібом завжди багата,
Бо рясно думка і лан родили.
Моя Полтаво, я горда щиро,
Що я дитина в твоєму домі!
Мене не звабить ніколи вирій,
Моя Полтаво – мій край любові! 


***
В вiнку з легенд, з пiснями в серцi,
Полтава йде через вiки.
У свiтi все колись минеться,
Тобi ж, ще безлiч лiт цвiсти.
Скажiть, як можна не любити
Нам сонце, скупане в росi?
Чи долю мрiяли зустрiти
Ви на Iвановiй горi...
Є теплий край за океаном,
Нас зве в свiти пташиний клин.
З усiх дорiг вертатись стану
До Ворскли тихих берегiв. 


Полтаво моя
Ти вiчно юна красуня, Полтаво моя!
Вiльнi птахи лиш додому весною летять...
Де б я не був, неодмiнно вертаюсь сюди,
Щоб милуватись, як нiжно квiтують сади.
З малку талантам своїх ти навчала дiтей,
Горда їх пiсня луною крилатою йде...
Свiт обiйду, подолаю далекi моря,
Тiльки б завжди зустрiчала Полтава моя!
Щиро усiх зустрiчає гостинна Полтава...
Щедро гостей дорогих пригощає Полтава...
Ворскла, як стрiчка у косах,
Iз кришталю її голос...
Хочу, щоб сонце тобi лиш добро дарувало... 
Тисячу весен квiтуєш, Полтаво моя!
Силу твої подарують вода i земля...
Долю мою i натхнення менi ти дала.
Гарною, як наречена, ти завжди була.
Спокiй i нiжнiсть у серцi народжуєш ти,
На чужинi своє щастя не зможу знайти.
Хай у свiти мене кличе принадна зоря,
Я повертаюсь до тебе, Полтаво моя! 



Любе місто моє
Любе мiсто моє,
Я кохаю тебе
За твої свiтанковi привiти...
За каштани твої,
За твоїх солов`їв,
За усмiшку весняних квiтiв.
Мiсто миле моє,
Iз вiкiв у вiки
Зором лагiдним ти зустрiчаеш.
Твiй суворий орел
Огляда з висоти
Всiх гостей, що до нас завiтають.
Руйнували тебе,
Всi хто мiг, хто хотiв,
Але ти вiдродилося знову.
Вiдродись i тепер
I навiк збережи
Ти чарiвнiсть свою барвiнкову!
Навеснi бiлим цвiтом
Прикрашене ти,
Все неначе вишневий садочок.
Так живи! Так рости!
Мрiю в серцi неси.
Розквiтай мережковим вiночком... 


Моя рідно, Полтаво
Не забути розкiшнi сади,
Давнiх вулиць розмову неспiшну.
Хто хоч раз завiтає сюди,
Той Полтавi вiддасть свою нiжнiсть.
Я не зможу забути повiк
Ворскли тихої лагiдний наспiв.
О, Полтаво, ти мiй оберiг,
Що нiколи у серцi не згасне.
Не забути, як ти навеснi
Вся у квiтах, немов наречена.
I натхнення дарують менi
Монастирськi хрести золоченi...
Хоч i вабить мене далина,
Та не зраджу Полтаву нiколи,
Ти для мене у свiтi одна –
Моє щастя, мiй дiм, моя доля! 



Полтаво, моя любов
музика Свiтлани Базавлук 
Я люблю свiй майбутнiй день
У вiнку iз надiй i мрiй.
Я люблю голоси пiсень,
Що спiвають землi моїй...
Понад тисячу довгих лiт,
Крiзь руїни i забуття,
Ти чекала на сiвй полiт...
О, Полтаво – моє життя! 
Два гордi крила
Розгорни, наче птах...
Два гордi крила –
Моя вiра й любов!
Де б я не блукала
По рiзних свiтах,
Полтаво, до тебе
Вертаюся знов... 
Я люблю, як цвiтуть сади,
I каштановий зорепад.
Навiть з теплих країв сюди
Всi птахи навеснi летять...
Понад тисячу весен ти
Нам даруєш своє тепло,
Всi ми дiти повiк твої...
О, Полтаво – моя любов! 
Я люблю зустрiчати нiч
На верхiвцi Iван-гори...
Бути з зорями вiч на вiч,
Чути спiв молодих вiтрiв.
Дзвiн на вежi позначить час:
Одинадцята сотня лiт.
Юне мiсто вiтає вас...
О, Полтаво – мiй дiм i свiт! 

РІДНА ПОЛТАВО 
Там, де ворскла величаво
Свої  пестить  береги,
Рідний  край,  моя  Полтаво,
Наче  квітка  розцвіти. 
Ти уквітчана  садами
В  мальовничих  цих  краях.
Ти  уславлена  словами
У нев’янучих  піснях. 
Біля  Білої  альтанки
На  Івановій  горі,
Де  закохані  стрічають
Перші   промені   зорі. 
Я  стою,  мов  під  гіпнозом,
Зачарований  в  красі,
Що  хотів  сказати  в  прозі,
Переходить  у  пісні. 
Ось,  здається,  що  їх  чуєш,
Вони  линуть  у  душі:
«Рідний  край,  моя  Полтаво» -
Тихо  шепчуть  солов’ї. 
                            Катерина Шевченко ,  
Моя  Полтавщина  -  моя  Батьківщина
За  неї  боролись  мій  прадід  і  дід.
Моя  батьківщина  -  моя  Полтавщина
Живе,  процвітає  без  горя  і  бід.  
Хай  сонце  осяє  мою  Україну,
Веселка  хай  завжди  всміхається  їй.
І  серцем  я  лину  на  рідну  Вкраїну
Крізь  смуток,  проблеми  і  вирій  подій.


 *  *  *  
Полтава!   Серцю   рідний  край!
Тебе  любити  буду  я   безмежно
Ти  струнами  душі  моєї  вигравай,
Тебе  торкнуся  дуже  обережно.
Полтава!  Як  без  тебе  я?
Моя  ти  рідна,  люба  і  ласкава.
Полтава!  Це  моя  земля,
Вона  найкраща,  мила  і  свята. 
                                       Черевко  С., 
                                       8-А клас,ЗШ № 25


Полтава - місто майбутнього 
Багато міст на Україні,
Квітучих, різних, пам'ятних,
Але в майбутньому і нині
Ти найчарівніша з усіх.
Як на Панянці Котляревський
Усіх Наталок восхваляв,
Так Гоголь гумор "деревенський"
Нам через роки передав.
Тут Петро Перший, Короленко
І Панас Мирний славу дав.
І я Полтаві - рідній ненці,
Всю славу їй одній віддам.
Ще буде в нас поетів повно,
І музикантів запальних.
Була і буде в нас Полтава
Найчарівніша із усіх.
І як би доля не всміхалась,
Яких би лих не завдала,
А наш народ не може здатись –
Боротись буде до кінця.
І буде нам й Вкраїні слава,
Майбутнєє у нас вже є.
Наша година вже настала, 
Так зустрічайте, те що є.

Андрій Зеленський, 



Зву Полтаву я своєю... 
Зву Потаву я своєю
Світанковою зорею
Майоріє рідне місто
Пам'ятками, як в намисті

Монумент великий Слави -
Гордість нашої Полтави
Парки, сквери і сади...
Буде вічно молодим
Рідне місто у віках,
І з любов'ю у серцях
У майбутнє ми крокуємо
І самі його будуємо.
                                                Штепа Олег

Славна Полтава 
Моя Батьківщина 
І рідна земля -
Це славна Полтава. 
Я - донька твоя. 
У нашому місті 
талантів багато. 
І люди у ньому 
працюють завзято. 
І землі родючі, 
І люди співучі. 
Полтава і я -
Велика сім'я. 
Щаслива Полтава -
Щаслива і я! 
                                            Чередник Анастасія


Полтаві 
Полтаво! Чарівне і давнєє місто. 
Вдягла ти сьогодні святкове намисто. 
Радіють красуні великі й малі -
То гідні нащадки своєї землі.
Історію міста ми збережем, 
Пісні Чураївни в серцях понесем. 
Наталка і Возний, Еней, Евріал. 
Це батько Іван нам їх дарував.
Полтаво! Ти гордість і слава моя! 
Навіки з тобою пов'язаний я.

                                              Тараненко Дмитро 


Моя Полтава 
Рідна Полтаво, ти нас колисала. 
Піснею наше життя наповняла.
Ми підросли і про тебе все знаємо, 
Історію міста ретельно вивчаємо.
Славні твої перемог и в боях,
з ворогом грізним. Нелегкий твій шлях.
Та нині ти квітнеш, духовна столице, 
Ми будемо множити твої скарбниці.
Не дамо згаснути зірочці слави.
Живи й розбудовуйся, рідна Полтаво! 

                                                     Путіліна Ліза

Моїй Полтаві 
Чарівна осінь на Подолі 
Фарбує пензлем все довкола. 
Немов та дівчина - калина, 
Каштани - наче парубки. 
Люблю тебе, одна-єдина, 
І прославляю на віки.
Люблю орла могутні крила, 
Золотоверхий монастир. 
Мені завжди Альтанка мила, 
Тому в душі і щастя, й мир.
Вінок пісень тобі складаю 
І тим, хто полягли в бою, 
І низько голову схиляю, 
Шаную, згадую, люблю.
Вже 300 років ось минає, 
Як бій Полтавський прогримів. 
Про цю подію в світі знають. 
Перемогти усяк хотів.
Зростила геніїв немало. 
Земля твоя, як Божий дар. 
Когось від смерті рятувала. 
Любив тебе і наш Кобзар. 
Собор Успенський і хатину 
Він для нащадків змалював.
Вклонюсь низенько я садибі, 
Що в чорнобривцях потопа, 
Де слово батька « Енеїди» 
Вже понад 200 літ луна.
Дочка Полтави й України 
У пам'яті у нас живе, 
Хоч змовкло серце Чураївни, 
Та пісня знов у даль пливе.
Люблю Полтаву чорноброву, 
Люблю я ніжно рідний край. 
Моє ти місто пречудове, 
Живи в віках і процвітай!

                    Посмітна С.В., Печерій М.Д 


Красуне Полтаво,
Пісенний мій край,
Твоїх дітей слава – 
У світі розмай.
Пісні Чураївни
Й донині лунають,
Про тебе поети
Оди складають.
Красуне Полтаво,
Моя сторона,
Чарівна, мов панна,
Ти – серця струна,
Ти в світі єдина
Країни перлина,
З тобою щоденно
Неначе на крилах…
Красуне Полтаво,
Пісенний мій край,
Твоїх дітей слава – 
У світі розмай.                      
                                   Юрій Іванов

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

*Віршики про осінь*

*Щедра  осінь  золота*
					Марія Познанська
     Хто в хустині червоненькій		
     Став у лісі між дубів?			 
     Може, дівчинка маленька			
     Назбирать прийшла грибів        		
Ні, не дівчинка там стала
 Горобина вироста.
Ту хустину гаптувала
 Щедра осінь золота.

*Багата  осінь.*
    Осінь пишна та багата,			
    Збагатіла наша хата.			
    І комора, і стодола,				
    Повно є добра довкола..			
У коморі кілька міхів
Груш і яблук, і горіхів.
А стодоли, як високі.
Є в них збіжжя на два роки.

*Золота  осінь.*
   В парках і садочках				
   На доріжки й трави,				
   Падають листочки буро-золотаві.	
   Де не глянь, навколо				
   Килим кольористий,	
Віти напівголі			
Й небо синє, чисте.
Метушні  не має,
Тиша  й прохолода -
Осінь золотая тихо-ніжно ходить.


*Вересень.*
   Звозить вересень в комори			
   Кавуни і помідори,				
   Спілих яблук, груш і слив			
   Цілі гори  натрусив.				
   І вантажить гарбузи 			
На машину і вози ...
Йде до гаю, де гриби
Виростають щодоби.
На чолі іскриться піт-
Сто турбот і сто робіт.

Цей віршик перед піснею можна дати

* Осінь  щедра і багата.*
   Осінь щедра і багата				
   Принесла у кожну хату			
   Із садів, полів і грядок				
   Сливочок, грушок і яблук			
   Ще капусту й бурячок			
   Для дорослих й діточок..			
А поки зима настане,
Ліс фарбую у багряне.
Золотом усе вкриваю,
Ось таку роботу маю.
А про осінь ви, малята,
Гарно вмієте співати?

[IMG]http://*********org/763740.gif[/IMG]

----------


## МОИ 38

Сборник стихотворений про наш край
IMG.pdf

----------


## daniv62

ВІРШІ ДО НОВОГО РОКУ


Володимир Верховень
ДІД МОРОЗ СПІШИТЬ НА СВЯТО.


Дід Мороз удома звично
Не сидить в ніч новорічну.
В нього клопотів багато —
Не спізнитися б на свято!

— Ждуть зайчата на гостину,
Обіцяв їм капустину.
Клишоногому ведмедю
Завезу горнятко меду.

Вепру дикому у стужу 
Жолуді смакують дуже.
Білченятам по горішку
Залишу десь на поріжку.

До крота загляну в нору —
Бульба буде саме впору.
А сусідку, сіру мишку,
Пригощу книшем в затишку.

Для сови ось окуляри —
Про всяк випадок, дві пари.
А горобчики й синички 
Хай летять до годівнички.

Для ворони є намисто —
Не звичайне, а перлисте.
Що сороці-білобоці?
Брязкальце в Новому році!

По дорозі лося стріну —
Запашного сіна кину.
Не лякай, сохатий, марно!
Може, вийде з хащі сарна.

Покружляю ще по лісу,
Щоб вручить дарунок лису.
Завітаю наостанці
До знайомих сіроманців.

А вже потім через поле
Поспішу скоріш у школу.
У садок зайду дитячий,
Чи ніхто бува не плаче?

В тиші б’є годинник лунко.
Треба встигнуть подарунки
Малюкам усім роздати.
Ось тоді й почнеться свято!

* * *

Віктор Терен
БІЛІ СЛОНИ.

Із холодних країв,
З далини,
Поприходили білі слони.
Он під вікнами стали, вухаті,
Аж стемніло трішечки в хаті.
Будуть з нами вони до весни –
Білі-білі замети-слони.
А весна засміється в гаю –
Підуть знову на північ свою.



* * *
Леонід Куліш-Зіньків
ВРАНЦІ БІЛЯ ХАТИ

Вранці біля хати 
Малесенькі сліди – 
Зайчатко вухате 
Приходило сюди. 
Стояло біля хати, 
Ступило на поріг – 
Хотіло нам сказати, 
Що випав перший сніг.


***
Євген Юхниця

На порозі мазанки –
З ковдрою санчата.
От, у них, як власники,
Вгрілися зайчата.

І на двір Яриночка
Плаче, не вмовляється.
Вийде хто з хатиночки –
Зайчики ж ...злякаються.

***
Віктор Терен
ДІД МОРОЗ

Дід Мороз нам всього приберіг,
Все роздав – і ступив за поріг.
А його дітвора
Не пускає з двора:
– Ти, дідусю, гостюй цілий рік!
Будеш з нами ходить по гриби,
Будеш з річки тягти коропи,
Жартувати в гурті
І ганяти котів –
Залишайся, що хочеш роби!
Дід погодивсь ходить по гриби
І тягати важкі коропи...
А ганяти котів
Він чомусь не схотів –
Та й пішов за високі горби...

***
Катерина Перелісна
ДЛЯ ПОТІШЕЧКИ

Попід вікнами Мороз 
Ходить-щулиться, 
То загляне у садок, 
То на вулицю: 
– Де ж це дітоньки малі 
Поховалися, 
Та невже ж вони мене 
Ізлякалися? 
Я ж їм шкоди не зроблю 
Анітрішечки, 
Тільки носика вщипну 
Для потішечки!

***
Леся Вознюк
ЗАВІРЮХА І ЗАЙЧИК 

Завірюха сніжно-біла
в лісі зайчика зустріла.
Каже хитро завірюха:
– Заховай, зайчиську, вуха,
бо я злюча та колюча,
ще й щипуча і кусюча.

– Вас, люб’язна завірюхо,
не бояться зовсім вуха,
бо ви добра: у лісочку
замели мої слідочки. 
Не піймають звірі хижі:
злі вовки та лиски рижі.

Володимир Верховень
ЗИМОВА КАЗКА.

З темного лісу, з далеких доріг 
Казка зимова приходить до всіх.

В неї сап’янці – м’які чобітки,
На кожушанці – сріблясті зірки.

Очі, немов самоцвіти, блищать,
А за плечима мішок – пригощать.

Що кому хочеться – збудеться в сні,
Просто насниться тобі і мені. 

Зайде вона в кожну хату і дім,
Скаже дорослим і дітям малим:

– Будьте щасливі, здорові живіть!
Хай не кінчається радісна мить!

З неба сніжинок блакитні рої
Тихо летять на врочисті гаї.

Місяць у санки запрягши, Звіздар
Світом розвозить казковий той чар.

В срібному інеї сосни стоять,
В жовтому сяйві верхівки горять.

Скоро годинник дванадцять проб’є,
Казка зимова – дитинство твоє.

***
Володимир Верховень
ЗУСТРІЧАЙТЕ НОВИЙ РІК

Ніч, мов дівчинка цікава,
Заглядає в кожний двір.
То наліво, то направо
Сипле повну пригірщ зір.

А за нею на санчатах
Їде місяць-молодик.
І відлунює по хатах:
– Зустрічайте Новий рік!

***
„Сію, сію, посіваю,
З Новим роком вас вітаю!
Щоб всього було доволі
І в коморі, і на полі!”

Йде колядників ватага,
Подарунків повний міх.
Де хазяїн – там розвага,
Де хазяйка – спів і сміх.

***
„Щедрик, щедрик, 
Щедрівниця,
Добра з маслом 
Паляниця,
А сухая – 
Не такая”.
Геть мороз від них тікає!

***
Тільки віхола мітлою
Заміта глибокий слід –
Кучугурою-горою
До самісіньких воріт.

***
„Ой колядка, колядниця,
Дайте маку і кутиці.
Як не дасте, одкажіте,
Моїх ніжок не знобіте”.

***
З неба сіється пороша,
Наче мелене зерно.
А хлоп’я-котигорошок
Не вмовкає все-одно:

***
„Що щедрушка – 
То пампушка,
Що й щедреник –
То й вареник”.
У мішок зберу я
Все, що нащедрую!

***
Пахне хвоя в теплій хаті,
І витає Божий дух. 
І на покуті маляті
Усміхається дідух.

***
Михайло Стельмах
ЙДЕ ЗИМА.

В галстуку синичка 
Сіла на осичку. 
Здивувалась птиця:
– В галстуку синиця, 
Закриває шию, 
Хоч іще й не віє.
Коли дятел з бука 
Телеграму стука:
– Йде зима борами, 
Дід Мороз – річками. 
Їх синичка вздріла – 
Галстук начепила.

***
Сію, вію, посіваю,
З Новим роком вас вітаю!
Сію щедро із долоні
По долівці, по ослоні,
Засіваю вашу хату –
Будьте радісні й багаті.
Сію густо, перехресно –
На добробут людям чесним.
Промовляю з кожним кроком: 
„З новим щастям, з Новим роком!”

***
Я маленький пастушок, 
Загорнувся в кожушок, 
На скрипочку граю, 
Вас усіх вітаю. 
А ви, люди, чуйте, 
Коляду готуйте – 
Яблучка, горішки –
Дітям для потішки.

***
Катерина Перелісна
МОРОЗ.

Дід Мороз засніжений,
Руки крижані,
У віконце стукає:
– Відчиніть мені!

Та пустіть погрітися,
Хоч біля дверей…
Бачу, як вам весело!
Скільки тут дітей!

Ех, якби на вулиці
Я їх запопав!
Ніжки поморозив би,
Щічки пощипав!

А то, бач, за стінами,
У теплі сидять
І пороздягалися
Та ще й цвірінчать!

***
Анатолій Качан
НОВОРІЧНА ПРИГОДА.

В нашу хату зайшов уночі
Дід Мороз із мішком на плечі
І говорить: „Із темних дібров
Я до вас дуже довго ішов...”

А мене бере сумнів чогось:
Хто насправді оцей Дід Мороз?
Може, він не із темних дібров,
А  з  бюро  добрих  послуг  прийшов?

Дід Мороз ці думки відгадав,
Та ні слова чомусь не сказав.
Він лише мені руку потис –
І я інеєм білим обріс.

***

Леонід Куліш-Зіньків
ТАНЦЮВАЛИ ЗАЙЧИКИ.

Танцювали зайчики у гайку, 
На сніжку біленькому, на сніжку. 
Вибивали лапками гопака, 
Хоч мела хурделиця 
Ще й яка. 
Гарно побігайчики 
Стриб та скік – 
Зустрічали зайчики 
Новий рік.

***
Юлія Смаль
ХМАРИНКИ.

Сперечалися хмаринки, 
Швидше хто вдягне ялинку. 
Враз посипали сніжинки – 
Всі ялинки в кожушинках. 

А чия гарніша шуба? 
В кого тонша, в кого груба?
Сперечалися хмаринки, 
Аж закінчились сніжинки.

***
Галина Малик
ПРО СТАРЕНЬКІ КАПЦІ.

У старої бабці
Миші вкрали капці.
Потягли не в нірку –
На льодову гірку.
Гей, мишва-малята,
Маєте санчата!

Ми старенькій бабці
Купим iншi капці –

Теплi-теплi, на хутрі,
I не скажем, де старі!

***
Леся Вознюк
ЯК ВІТАЄТЬСЯ ЗИМА.

А чому це у Марічки
зарум’янилися щічки?
Дівчинка всміхається:
– Морозець щипається.
А чому це у Марічки
морозець щипає щічки?
Дівчинка всміхається:
– Так зима вітається.

***
Павло Мовчан
СНІГ.

Прийшов сніг-білоніг,
Борода патлата,
Сів тихенько на поріг,
Попросивсь до хати.

Каже: „Холодно мені,
Змерзли ноги босі”. 
Мати каже: „Е, ні-ні…
Відпочив – і досить…”

Сніг поволеньки підвівсь
Та й пішов у поле.
Білі брови, білий ніс, 
А в кишенях – холод.

Озирнувся білий сніг,
Засміявся біло –
Білі губи, білий сміх,–
Пір’я полетіло.

***
Володимир Ладижець
У САДУ ПІД СІРИМ ГРАБОМ.

Ми в саду під сірим грабом
Снігову зліпили бабу.
З дому моркву я приніс –
Вийшов добрий бабі ніс!
І як тільки стали в коло 
Бабі танець станцювати,
Загукав до нас Микола:
– Йдіть до хати,
Кличе мати!
Обігрілись, попоїли,
Та й до саду, знов до діла.
Тільки хто ж це тут ходив?
Бабі носа відкусив?
Ми туди,
Ми сюди –
У снігу чиїсь сліди.
– Може, заєць?
– Ні, ні, ні!
Це мабуть сліди свині.
Ой, це вовк або ж ведмідь,
Ой, тікайте, ой, біжіть!
Раптом тріснула лоза,
А з-за кущика коза,
Аж вклоняється, так просить:
– Дайте ще одного носа!

***
Василь Моруга
НІЧКА-НОВОРІЧКА 


Гарна нічка-новорічка!
Найчудовіша в зимі!
Новорічка-чарівничка…
Поміркуйте-но самі:
На ялинках ця чаклунка
Скрізь запалює зірки
І найкращі подарунки
Нам кладе під подушки.
О дванадцятій годині
Похитнеться стрілка-скік!
І ми всі за мить єдину 
Підростем на цілий рік.

***
Катерина Перелісна
ЩЕДРИК

Щедрик, щедрик, щедринець!
Ой, який я молодець:
Прийшов посипати – 
Забув зерна взяти…

Та маю в кишені
Гороху з півжмені.
Сію, вію жито
У зимі на літо.

Нехай Бог поможе,
Щоб все було гоже!
З Новим роком будьте,
Мене не забудьте!


***
Леся Вознюк
ПРОХАННЯ ДО МИКОЛАЯ.

Миколаю святий, 
 Миколайчику!
Не для себе прошу я,
 для зайчика,
бо про мене дбає 
 родинонька,
ну а він, мабуть,
 сиротинонька.
У садочок прибігав –
 хвіст куценький –
та від холоду тремтів –
 був босенький.
Чоботята подаруй 
 ти м’якенькі,
щоб було йому у лапки
 тепленько.
Усміхнувся Миколай,
 Миколайчик:
– З подарунком буде хлопчик
 і зайчик,
та благословенна
 родинонька,
де зростає чуйна
 дитинонька.

----------


## liybliana

Р*аз зустрів їжак сніжинки.
"Це малесенькі їжинки!
Білі і колючі,
до того ж летючі."

Павучок на павутинці
якось теж зустрів сніжинки:
"Які ж вони сміливі,
Оці мухи білі!"

Зайчик пострічав сніжинок:
"Скільки заячих пушинок!
Так і сипляться згори
Ці пушиночки малі!"

Для малят оці сніжинки
як малесенькі смішинки!
І летить як білий сніг
наввкруги дитячий сміх!*


мой перевод с русского

----------


## Lussia

Вірші до нового року 
Кто пришел? Что принес?
Е. Благинина

Кто пришел? Что принес?
Знаем мы: Дед Мороз,
Дед с седой бородой -
Он наш гость дорогой.
Он нам елку зажжет,
С нами песни споет.

Встали девочки в кружок
А. Барто

Встали девочки в кружок.
Встали и примолкли.
Дед Мороз огни зажёг
На высокой ёлке.
На верху звезда,
Бусы в два ряда.
Пусть не гаснет ёлка,
Пусть горит всегда!

Снег
А. Барто

Снег, снег кружится,
Белая вся улица!
Собралися мы в кружок,
Завертелись, как снежок.

Про елочку
К.Чуковский

Были бы у елочки
Ножки,
Побежала бы она
По дорожке.
Заплясала бы она
Вместе с нами,
Застучала бы она
Каблучками.
Закружились бы на елочке
Игрушки -
Разноцветные фонарики,
Хлопушки.
Завертелись бы на елочке
Флаги
Из пунцовой и серебряной
Бумаги.
Засмеялись бы на елочке
Матрешки
И захлопали б от радости
В ладошки.
Потому что нынче ночью
У ворот
Постучался развеселый
Новый год!
Новый, новый,
Молодой,
С золотою бородой!

Песня о елке
С.Маршак

Что растет на елке?
Шишки да иголки.
Разноцветные шары
Не растут на елке.
Не растут на елке
Пряники и флаги,
Не растут орехи
В золотой бумаге.
Эти флаги и шары
Выросли сегодня
Для российской детворы
В праздник новогодний.
В городах страны моей,
В селах и поселках
Столько выросло огней
На веселых елках!

Что такое Новый год?
Елена Михайлова

Что такое Новый год?
Это всё наоборот:
Ёлки в комнате растут,
Белки шишек не грызут,

Зайцы рядом с волком
На колючей ёлке!
Дождик тоже не простой,
В Новый год он золотой,

Блещет что есть мочи,
Никого не мочит,
Даже Дедушка Мороз
Никому не щиплет нос.


Дело было в январе
А.Барто

Дело было в январе,
Стояла ёлка на горе,
А возле этой ёлки
Бродили злые волки.

Вот как-то раз
Ночной порой,
Когда в лесу так тихо,
Встречают волка под горой
Зайчата и зайчиха.

Кому охота в Новый год
Попасться в лапы волку!
Зайчата бросились вперёд
И прыгнули на ёлку.

Они прижали ушки,
Повисли, как игрушки.
Десять маленьких зайчат
Висят на ёлке и молчат - 
Обманули волка.
Дело было в январе - 
Подумал он, что на горе
Украшенная ёлка.

Встали девочки в кружок
А.Барто

Встали девочки в кружок.
Встали и примолкли.
Дед Мороз огни зажёг
На высокой ёлке.

На верху звезда,
Бусы в два ряда.
Пусть не гаснет ёлка,
Пусть горит всегда!


Снежинки
Г. Новицкая

– Кто снежинки
Делал эти?
За работу
Кто в ответе?
– Я! – ответил Дед Мороз
И схватил меня
За нос!

Дед Мороз прислал нам елку
В. Петрова

Дед Мороз прислал нам елку,
Огоньки на ней зажег.
И блестят на ней иголки,
А на веточках – снежок!

Елка наряжается
Я. Аким

Елка наряжается –
Праздник приближается.
Новый год у ворот,
Ребятишек елка ждет.


Скоро, скоро Новый год!
О. Чусовитина

Скоро Дед Мороз придёт.
За плечами ёлочка, 
Пушистые иголочки.
Он подарки нам разносит
И стихи читать нас просит.

Дети водят хоровод
Т. Мельникова 

Дети водят хоровод,
Хлопают в ладоши.
Здравствуй, здравствуй. 
Новый год! Ты такой хороший!

Я снегурочку слепила
Е. Тараховская

У подъезда, на площадке
Собрала я снег лопаткой.
Хоть не много снега было, 
Я снегурочку слепила.
В коридор поставила, 
А она … растаяла!

Старый Дедушка Мороз
А.Костаков

Старый Дедушка Мороз
С белой бородою,
Что ребяткам ты принес
На праздник новогодний?
Я принес большой мешок,
В нем игрушки, книжки,
Пусть встречают — хорошо
Новый год детишки!

Елка
З. Петрова

Елка, колкая иголка,
Где ты выросла? - В лесу.
Что там видела? - Лису.
Волки да медведи,
Вот мои соседи.
А у нас под Новый год
Каждый песенку поет.


Елка
Е.Благинина

Ну и елка, просто диво, 
Как нарядна, как красива. 
Ветви слабо шелестят, 
Бусы яркие блестят

И качаются игрушки - 
Флаги, звездочки, хлопушки. 
Вот огни зажглись на ней, 
Сколько крошечных огней! 

И, верхушку украшая, 
Там сияет, как всегда, 
Очень яркая, большая, 
Пятикрылая звезда.

Рысью мчится Новый Год...
Кирилл Авдеенко
Рысью мчится Новый Год,
В дом спешит, стучится;
На озёрах белый лёд
Глаз слепит, искрится.

Клён, ольху обняв, стоит – 
Так теплее вместе;
Что-то тихо говорит
Ей, своей невесте.

Солнце скоро упадёт
Весело за горку;
Забуянит, запоёт
Лес пургою звонкой.

Снег запляшет хоровод,  
Вихрем закружится;
Скоро, скоро Новый Год!
Рысью в гости мчится.

***

К нам зайдёт Новый год,
Заведёт хоровод,
Зазвенят голоса,
Засмеется детвора!

***

Первый снег пушистый
В воздухе кружится
И на землю тихо
Падает, ложится.

----------


## keliot

*Вірші про професії* 

*Вчителька* (В. Паронова)
Така вона хороша, що не сказать словами. Як сонечко у дощик. Як наша друга мама.
Говорить: "любі діти, вам треба букви знати, щоб всі книжки на світі змогли ви прочитати".
Навчаюся відмінно, бо вчителька хороша, і знаю - неодмінно на неї стану схожа.

*"Вихователька"* (Т. Лисенко)
Хто, як квочка із курчатами, в дитсадку щодня з малятами?
Хто їх пильно доглядає, няньчить, пестить, розважає,
Вчить співати й малювати, рахувати і читати?
Ласку дітям всю до крапельки подарує вихователька.

*"Музикант"* (В. Паронова)
Так він грає, аж злітає в небеса душа твоя.
Звуки лагідні й чарівні ніжно скрипка промовля.
Він на сцені у натхненні, мов натягнута струна.
Він не з нами, з небесами, а в душі бринить весна.

*"Актор"* (В. Паронова)
Він такий же, як і ми, непомітний між людьми.
А в театрі грає ролі: нині - вчителя у школі,
Завтра буде інша роль,То жебрак він, то король.
Про чуже життя розкаже і зі сцени все покаже,
Як по правді треба жити і біди не неробити.

*"Бізнесмен"* (В Паронова)
Гроші витрачає вміло: він вкладає їх у діло.
Має булочну й пекарню, чи салон і перукарню.
Свиноферму, звідки мясо відправляє в цех ковбасний.
Чи скуповує товари і розвозить по базару.
Лік грошам він добре знає, їх на вітер не пускає.

*"Лікар"* (Т. Лисенко)
Хто в лікарні по палаті ходить в білому халаті?
Хто людей з біди врятує, хто хвороби всі лікує?
Хто призначить процедури, і таблетки, і мікстури,
Щоб здоровим буть довіку?
Це, звичайно, мудрий лікар.

*"Перукар"* (В. Паронова)
Він - художник від природи.
Почуття краси і вроди у душі своїй несе.
Задля цього зробить все: підстриже і підфарбує,
гарний настрій подарує.
Золоті у нього руки. Робить зачіски, перуки. 
І красу, що в ньому є, добрим людям роздає.

*"Кухар"* (Т. Лисенко)
Хто на кухні хазяйнує? Хто кастрюлями керує?
І з ножем працює вправно? Хто смачні готує страви:
Періжки пече рум'яні, варить борщ смачний, духм'яний,
Не відтягнеш і за вуха? Хто цей майстер? 
Звісно, кухар.

*"Швачка"* (Т. Лисенко)
Хто одежу шиє всім, і дорослим і малим,
Дружить з голкою й тканиною, строчить швейною машиною?
Хто на спеку й день холодний робить людям одяг модний?
Нескладна оця задачка - бо майстриню звати швачка.

*"Двірник"* (В. Паронова)
Він подвір'я замітає, нас ласкаво зустрічає.
Усміхається привітно: "Не запізнюйтеся, діти!"
У руках мітла слухняна підміта доріжки й ганок.
Вирішили ми із братом папірці не розкидати.
Їх відносим у смітник, що поставив наш двірник.
Без порядку й чистоти не буває красоти.

*"Фермер"* (В. Паронова)
От в кого тяжка робота, аж чоло блищить від поту!
Рано-вранці він встає, поле огляда своє.
Там вирує колоситься золота густа пшениця.
Є садок, город і ферма і працює він уперто.
Має трактори сучасні і комбайни першокласні.
На землі господарює і з тобою нас годує.

----------


## liybliana

Загадки про зиму 

1. Без сокири і дрючків ставить міст через річки. (Мороз)

2. Хоч сам не біжить, а стояти не велить. (Мороз)

3. Хто малюнок на вікні уночі зробив мені? (Мороз) 

4. Що росте догори коренем? 

5. Впаде з неба — не розіб'ється, 
Впаде в воду — розпливеться. (Бурулька) 

6. «Що це? Що це? — всі кричать.— Білі мухи он летять». (Сніг)

7. Скатертина біла увесь світ накрила. (Сніг) 

8. Взимку горою, а літом водою. (Сніг)

9. Живе — лежить, помре — побіжить. (Сніг) 

10. Що приходить тихо, а відходить з шумом? (Сніг) 

11. Біле, як сорочка, 
Пухнате, як квочка, 
Крил не має, 
А гарно літає. 
Що це за птиця, 
Що сонця боїться? (Сніг)

12. Текло, текло, та й лягло під скло. (Вода і лід) 

13. І в огні не горить, і в воді не тоне. (Лід) 

14. Старий дід мости помостив, 
Молода прийшла — мости рознесла. (Мороз і весна) 

15. Вдень вікно розбивається, а вночі само вставляється. (Ополонка)

----------


## катя 98

Девочки стихи из сайта 
http://sashkaua.ucoz.ua/index/0-13  :flower: 

На городі кабачок 
Проказав до мами: 
- Ще із самих пелюшОк 
Спільне є між нами. 
Від дідуся ти мені 
Сили назбирала, 
І в найперші мої дні 
У пригоді стала! 

Від бабусі доброта 
Перейшла у спадок. 
Це природна повнота, 
Гідний я нащадок! 

Твої гени – добрий зір, 
Все я роздивлюся! 
Татка - мужність у мені, 
Вітру не боюся! - 

Так у липні кабачок 
Говорив до мами: 
- Ще із з самих пелюшОк! 
Спільне є між нами! 

Чухав вушко сірий кіт: 
- Де знайти мені обід? 
Де поїсти, де попити, 
Як спокійно день прожити? 
Сонце лагідно всміхнулось, 
Щічки котика торкнулось: 
- Бачу я ціленький світ, 
Підкажу, де є обід. 

Ген будівля кольорова, 
Цегляна, не паперова. 
Там хатинка для малят, 
Для дитячих котенят. 

От до них і поскачи, 
Гарно діткам муркочи. 
Підгодують, приголублять, - 
Дітлахи тваринок - люблять! 


Чимчикує горобець 
По асфальту навпростець, 
До домівки поспішає, 
На автівки не зважає. 
Не боїться горобець 
Прямувати навпростець, 
На зелений він крокує, 
Зебри рисочки рахує. 

Раз зозулька у селі почала кувати, 
Всім тваринам для життя роки дарувати. 
Для малого поросяти двадцять два „ку-ку”, 
Півнику - дванадцять років для ку-ку-рі-ку. 
Вівцям справно відлічила двадцять один рік. 
Для лоша відрахувала гарний, довгий вік. 
Шістдесят... і ще рахує!.. все - шістдесят сім! 
Всі тваринки до зозульки: от би нам так всім! 

Для корівки сорок років, вісім для кроля, 
Тридцять літ відрахувала для кача-маля. 
Котику п’ятнадцять років: ку-ку, ку-ку, ку.. 
І тринадцять накувала дядьку індику! 

От така тривалість віку у тварин села. 
Всім лічбою догодила пташечка мала. 
А як скажеш – це все казка, стільки не живуть, 
Відповім: цілком я згідна – люди не дадуть! 

Котик в мишки запитав: 
- Ти чому втікаєш? 
Я ж для тебе мур-мявчав, 
Ти хіба не знаєш? 
- Ой, хитрун ти, Муркотун, - 
Мишка відказала. - 
- Ти, як тато твій, брехун! - 
й хвостик показала... 

Понаписують книжок, 
І носи їх в школу... 
А на вулиці сніжок 
Стелить килим знову. 
І придумав хто ж оце - 
Вчитися писати. 
Надоїло мені все - 
Вам не передати! 

Мамо, татку, вчителі! 
Мене пошкодуйте! 
І ви теж були малі – 
Крик душі почуйте! 

Хочу зранку спати я, 
Ну, яка ще школа? 
Я ж дитина ще! Маля! 
Звати мене Вова... 

Я для мами і для тата квітів назбирала, 
Величезного малюнка їм намалювала. 
Але все це заховаю до пори в шухлядку, 
За обідом обміняю в них на шоколадку! 

Кошеняткові сметанки налили у миску, 
А бабуся ще поклала Мурчику сосиску... 
Як поїв - стрибнув на руки мур-мур-муркотіти… 
Про вусаті свої справи з нами гомоніти. 
Як він мишок налякає і перехитрує, 
Як у песика із миски кашку поласує... 
Муркотить от так наш Мурчик, сни нам навіває, 
Всі турботи і печалі наші розганяє… 

Заспівала жабка пісеньку: ква-ква... 
Про липневу спеку і швидкі жнива, 
Про дощу краплинки і про комарів, 
Про кущі лепехи і великий рів... 
Про гаряче сонце і казкову ніч 
До подружок жабка квакотіла клич. 
Закликала друзів утворити хор, 
Заспівати разом пісню в до-мажор... 

Засинай, дитино, 
Нічка настає, 
Спить квітуча нива, 
Сон до тебе йде. 

Сплять дерева, квіти, 
Люди - вся земля! - 
На деревах віти, 
Сплять тварини, діти... 
Спи і ти, маля!

Ти встаєш уранці. 
Бачиш у вікні: 
Сад кружля у танці, 
Мов у казці-сні... 

В небі сяє сонечко, 
Й серденько співа, 
Мов жива - природонька! 
Промовля трава... 

Соловей співає, 
Сонце виграє, 
Новий день вітає 
Піснею тебе!

Сонечко, моє сонечко, 
Хай насняться тобі гарні сни. 
На обличчі твоїм, моє сонечко, 
Сяють посмішки теплі, ясні. 

Сонечко, моє сонечко, 
Хай в цю нічку засяють вогні. 
Місяць променем б'є у віконечко, 
Хай співає серце тобі. 

Зірки на небі співають, всміхаючись, 
До казки показують шлях. 
На ранок і сонечко, прокидаючись, 
Світлом засяє в очах. 

Сонечко, моє сонечко, 
Прокидайся, вже ранок настав. 
Новий день прийшов, моє сонечко, 
З кольорами і сяйвами барв. 

Сонечко, моє сонечко, 
Ти зростай, пізнавай оцей світ, 
І життя твоє, моє сонечко, 
Хай приносить щастя тобі. 

Зірки на небі співають, всміхаючись, 
До казки показують шлях. 
На ранок і сонечко, прокидаючись, 
Світлом засяє в очах.

Завітала до села 
Осінь - королева 
Лад усюди навела, 
Роздягла дерева... 
Бараболю у мішки 
Яблука - в комору 
Щоб було на пиріжки 
У зимову пору 
Виноград увесь на сік, 
Гарбузи – для каші 
Вистачить тепер на рік 
Всій родині нашій!



Наталія Гуркіна

Лоскотало сонечко 
Промінцем віконечко: 
Кватирку відчиняйте, 
В дім мене пускайте 

Буду з вами гратися 
Гарно посміхатися 
Віршик вам складу 
Дайте лиш ввійду! 

І відімкнули сонечку 
Кватирку у віконечку 
В дім його впустили 
До столу запросили 

Медом частували 
Компотом напували.. 
Щоб сяяло нам сонечко 
Щодня у віконечко


Наталія Гуркіна


Про кота
Кращий в світі кіт - Тиміш. 
Хай Тиміш не ловить миш, 
Та як він на руки скоче 
І ласкаво замуркоче - 
Припиняється робота. 
Кіт Тиміш - така дрімота! 
Забуваються негоди, 
Настрій не псує погода, 
Затишно стає у хаті - 
Тільки тягне подрімати 

ХВАЛЬКО 
- Кукуріку, ку-ку-ку! 
Потоплю усіх в ставку. 
Будете від мене плакать,- 
Каже півник-задавака. 

- Як крильми я розмахнусь, 
Аж до неба доберусь. 
А іще, як дуже схочу, 
Через клуню перескочу! 

Силу знає всяк мою: 
Гострим дзьобом заклюю. 
Як розсердите мене – 
Лихо вас не обмине. 

Але півник наш не зчувся 
Як рудий Сірко проснувся. 
Підхопився – і до діла: 
Тільки пір”я полетіло

Весняна мелодія


Гріє землю сонечко, 
Ніжно примовляє: 
- Прокидайтесь, квіточки, 
День весну стрічає! 
Просинайся, річечко, 
Посміхнись, струмочку, 
Затанцюй нам гопака 
Дощику – дзвіночку! 

Розливайся радісно 
По землі, проміння! 
Хай же радує людей 
Весняне цвітіння

ГІПОПОТАМИ 
В теплій річці Амазонці, 
Розігріті щедрим сонцем, 
Тулять носики до мами 
Два малих гіпопотами 

Люблять товстуни купатись, 
В піжмурки в багнюці гратись: 
Під болото упірнають, 
Потім – дружно виринають. 

От і думає матуся: 
-- Де ж я стільки наберуся 
Запашної піни й мила, 
Щоб синочків я відмила? 

ХОВРАШОК 

Раз маленький ховрашок 
В полі відшукав мішок. 
Каже: “ Буду в нім носити 
Харч, щоб добре взимку жити". 

Зсипав у мішок пшеницю, 
Гречку, жито, чечевицю, 
Вкинув з піввідра ячменю, 
Кукурудзи повну жменю. 

Як зібрав оті всі речі, 
То звалив мішок на плечі, 
До нори його приніс – 
А в нору мішок не вліз.

----------


## daniv62

ВІРШІ ДЛЯ МАТУСІ
ВІРШІ ПРО БАБУСЮ

Якщо говорити між нами...(М.Пономаренко) 

Якщо говорити між нами,
То все починається з мами.
І казочка перша у світі,
І сонячна подорож в літо.
Найперші легенькі сніжинки
І сяюче диво – ялинка.
Від мами – і літери,
Й слово,
І зроблена разом обнова....
Якщо говорити між нами,
То все починається з мами.

Вишиванка(В.Крищенко)

Мама вишила мені
Квітами сорочку.
Квіти гарні, весняні:
- На, вдягай, синочку!
В нитці – сонце золоте,
Пелюстки багряні,
Ласка мамина цвіте
В тому вишиванні.
Вишиваночку візьму,
Швидко одягнуся,
Підійду і обніму
Я свою матусю.

Матусині очі(О.Мамчин)

На мене звернені очі:
Великі, карі, жіночі.
В своїй любові бездонні.
Магічні, як у Мадонни.
Добром налиті до краю.
Я з них наснагу черпаю.
За них я Богу молюся –
Кохані очі матусі.

Мамине свято*(Інна Кульська)

Мамине свято
Я зустрічаю.
Я для матусі
Віршик вивчаю.
Я подарунок мамі роблю,
Я свою маму
Дуже люблю!

Вишиванка(М.Сингаївський)

Ми своїми вправними руками
Вишивали рушничок для мами,
Щоб на свято маму привітати,
Нашу радість їй подарувати.
Є на ньому півники святкові,
Є на ньому квіти малинові,
Щоб на свято маму привітати,
Нашу радість їй подарувати.
Синя нитка – птиці прилітають.
А червона – квіти зацвітають,
Щоб на свято маму привітати,
Нашу радість їй подарувати.
Листя вишиваємо ласкаве,
Щоб на свято маму привітати,
Нашу радість їй подарувати.

Гарне слово(К.Перелісна)

Мама! Мама! – гарне слово,
Тільки скажеш – все готово!
„Мамо, кашки!” – кашка є.
„Мамо, чаю!” – вже наллє.
„Мамо, спатки!” – вже роздітий,
І у ліжку, і укритий.
„Мамо, ніжку зав”яжи!”
„Мамо, казку розкажи!”
Мама! Мама! – гарне слово,
Тільки скажеш – все готово!

Дуже люблю(К.Перелісна)

Матусю, дай ручки твої поцілую,
За шийку тебе обійму,
І щічки погладжу.
Ти знаєшь, матусю, 
Як дуже тебе я люблю!
І ти мене любиш, хоч я неслухняна,
Частенько і шкоду роблю.
Та ти все пробачиш,
Мене поцілуєшь,
І я тебе дуже люблю!

Наші мами(С.Олійник)

Пам”ятаймо, милі діти,
Пам”ятаймо завжди з вами,
Що для нас в усьому світі,
Найдорожчі – наші мами!
Нам маленьким і дорослим –
Все дають вони з любовью:
Ніжне серце, світлий розум,
Сили нашому здоровью.
Як ставали ми на ноги,
Перший крок наш був – до мами!
Радість маєм чи тривогу – 
Серце мами завжди з нами.
Де сини її та дочки – 
Завжди там вона думками.
Пишем в класі ми на дошці
Наше перше слово – мама!
Найдорожчі мамі діти,
Дітям мама їх – так само.
Треба вчитись і робити
Так, щоб радувати маму!
А як вивчитесь з літами,
Вдячні мамі за турботу,
І поїдете від мами 
В інший край десь на роботу –
Хай усі запам”ятають:
І листи, і телеграми
Шліть туди, де їх чекають,
Виглядають ваші мами!

Наша мама(Я.Путена)

Наша мати,
Як голубка сива
Любові крильцями
Усіх нас прикрила.
Мати наша,
Як сонечко ясне –
Цілий день нам світить і вночі не гасне.
Мати наша,
Як ангел з неба –
Вдень і вночі знає чого дітям треба.

Чи є в світі що дорожче?

Чи є в світі що світліше,
Як мамині очі,
Що все зорять за дітками
Вдень і серед ночі?
Чи є в світі що миліше,
Як мамині руки,
Що працюють для дитини
Щиро без примуси?
Чи є в світі що щиріше,
Як серденько мами,
Яке б”ється для дитини,
Днями і ночами,
Чи є в світі що дорожче,
Як мама кохана,
Що трудиться для дитини
До ночі від ранку?

Мама! Найдорожче слово в світі.

Мама! Найдорожче слово в світі.
Де б не був ти, щоб ти не робив,
Назавжди вона твій шлях освітить
Ніжним серцем, відданим тобі.

Мамине свято

Чому так багато
Довкола тепла?
Це мамине свято
Весна принесла.
Ідуть телеграми,
Вітають зі святом,
Бо друзів у мами
Багато-багато.

Найкращий подарунок

На мамине свято,
На мамине свято
Хороших дарунків
Для мами багато.
Найкращий от тата –
Шовкова кофтина,
От старшого брата –
Барвиста хустина.
Од діда – картина
Велика у рамі,
Та мій, мій найбільше
Сподобався мамі.
Погляньте який:
На вікні на осонні –
Альпійські фіалки
Цвітуть у вазоні.
На мамине свято,
На мамине свято
Я в гості весну 
Запросив у кімнату.

Побажання

Я не знаю, мама мила,
Що тобі і побажати...
Перш усього – щастя, сили,
І здоров”я всім у хаті.
Щоб жили ми всі у згоді,
Як ти завжди нас учила.
Щоб твоя усмішка гарна
Нас, як сонечко, всіх гріла.

День матері(О.Гаєцька)

Мамо найдорожча,
Мамочко єдина,
Щирі побажання –
Від доні, від сина.
Квіточок пахучих
Принесли багато
В цей травневий ранок,
У велике свято!

Мамині руки

Мамині руки – щедрі, робочі –
Втоми не знають з ранку до ночі.
Вранці, коли ще усі спочивають,
Сонце, напевно, вони піднімають.
Мамині руки – ніжні і мілі –
Воду ранкову з криниці носили.
Діти плескались, діти вмивались,
Сонцю і матері щиро всміхались.

Матінці

Матінко моя єдина!
Ти ждя мене цілий світ!
І хоч я мала дитина,
Хоч мені лиш кілька літ,
Та тебе, матусю мила,
Я кохаю над життя
І бажаю: будь щаслива,
Наче квітка весняна!

Ангел на землі

Матусю наша, ми це знаєм:
Багато ангелів є в Божім раю,
Та на землі лише один між нами:
Це наша мама!
За вас ми молимося Богу,
За вас благаєм Пресвятого, Щоб вам здоров”я, силу дав, Щоб щастя-радість вам послав,
Щоб обминало лихо і пригоди злі.
Матуся наша – ангел на землі!
Вірші про бабусю

Рушничок

Я вишиваю рушничок
До маминого свята:
Фіалки сині і бузок,
І пролісків багато.
Я вишиваю рушничок –
Мережки шию білі:
Розвів букет живих квіток
Моїй матусі милій.
Нехай святковий ніжний цвіт
На рушничку іскриться:
Я березневий шлю привіт
Бабусі і сестричці.

Дай ,бабусю поцілую сивину твого волосся.(А.Костецький)

Дай, бабусю, поцілую, сивину твого волосся.
Теплим диханням зігрію
Снігом вибілені коси.
Може і на них розтане
Лоскотливий іній срібний,
Мов химерні візерунки
На замерзлій з ночі шибці.

Два сонечка

Ще сонце не встало,
Ще тільки сіріє –
Мене від світанку
Два сонечка гріють.
Два сонечка ясні
Від ранку до ночі –
Це дивляться тепло
Бабусині очі.
Вже сонце схилилось, 
Пташки сплять у гаї,
Засну – наді мною ж
Два сонечка сяють.
Два сонечка ясні
Від ранку до ночі –
Два сонечка красні,
Бабусині очі.

Бабусині руки(Лев Квітко)

Я з бабусею своєю
Дружу давно-давно.
І ми,- скажу вам, - з нею 
В усьому заодно.
Така моя бабуся – 
Найкраща у житті.
А руки ж у бабусі –
Ну просто золоті!
Вони що хочеш вміють,
Скрізь роблять чудеса:
То місять щось, то миють,
Подивишся – краса!
Так товсто мажуть пінку.
Так щедро сиплять мак.
Працюють без спочинку,
А пестять ніжно так.
І в хаті, і на дворі
Пороблять все як слід.
То чистять щось в коморі,
То варять нам обід.
Як смеркне – тіні дивні
Сплітають на стіні:
Казки такі чарівні
Розказують мені.
А там нічник засвітять,
Онучка щоб міцніш спала.
Мабуть, немає в світі
Таких хороших рук!

Бабуся

З ранку і до ночі
Трудиться бабуся.
В неї я охоче
Працювати вчуся.
Годі їй старенькій
Мити, підмітати, - 
Я сама скоренько
Приберу кімнати.

----------


## Elen2

*ВІРШІ ДО ДНЯ СЕЛА*

Повертайтесь до рідного дому,
Хоч в житті манить безліч доріг.
Не забудьте стежину ніколи,
Де чекає вас рідний поріг.
І усміхнеться рідна хата,
Життя неначе, оживе,
Вона щось хоче вам сказати,
Тож повертайтесь, час пливе. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Є в кожного рідний куточок землі,
Який живить душу і серце плекає,
Він завжди розрадить у світлі й пітьмі,
Тут кожна струна переливами грає.
Тут клени березам нашіптують щось,
Із вітром кружляють зелені маслини,
Тут мамини мрії і в сонце і в дощ
Гойдають ласкаво в піснях солов’їних. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Мені над усе більш нічого не треба,
Домівка матусі, волошки в житах.
Вишневий світанок, олив’яне небо
І сиза роса на траві при шляхах.
І все це для мене доступне і гідне,
Високі тополі і тихе село…
Таке сокровенне, насущне і рідне,
Воно в мою душу навіки вросло.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Село моє, хатинка, мати, 
Шатро горіхів біля стріх.
Якими срібними словами 
Дзвениш ти в спогадах моїх. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
У рідному краї і серце співає,
Лелеки здалека нам весни несуть.
У рідному краї і небо безкрає,
Потоки, потоки, мов струни течуть.
Тут кожна травинка і кожна рослинка
Вигойдують мрії на теплих вітрах.
Під вікнами мальви, в траві материнка,
Оспівані щедро в піснях. 
І я припадаю до неї вустами,
І серцем вбираю, мов спраглий води.
Без рідного краю, без пісні, без мами
Збідніє, збідніє земля назавжди. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Бувало, ходиш по світах, краї навкруг такі чудові,
Але краса та чужина – там серцю тяжко, як в неволі.
Є в Україні сторона, що зветься батьківським порогом.
Туди на сповідь поспіша моя душа, мов перед Богом. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Мій дім, де всі стежки мої 
Веселками ясними перевиті
Де у садку співають солов’ї, 
Де шлях в світи лежить в пахучім житі.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Мій отчий дім! Ти дав мені усе!
Моє село, піснями багате.
Ввійшло у серце співом голосним
Як та любов, яку дарує мати.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Серед степів село моє чудове – 
Там на світанні запахи медові, - 
Теплом долонь зелених обійми,
Бо в цьому краї виростали ми.
Пісенний мій краю, любов моя вічна,
Тут пам’ять козацька і слава батьків.
Так хочеться довше дивитись у вікна,
Вдивлятися в очі своїх земляків.
С поклоном синівським тобі побажаю
Селянського щастя не втратити суть.
Хорошої пісні, рясного врожаю,
Лелеки ж побільше хай діток несуть.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Любіть свою хату, хоч і небагату.
Тут ви бігали до мами дрібними шагами.
Тут ви підростали, Божий світ пізнали.
Звідси батько вас за руку вів до школи по науку.
Гей, немає в світі краще, як рідна стріха,
Тут є наше щастя, радість і потіха.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Моє село – цвіте садами
                   Зроста світлицями будов
                   Якими зміг би я словами
                   До нього змалювать любов.
                  Мій краю – дорога колиско,
                  Тобі доземно вклоняюсь,
                  Коли ось знову повертаюсь
                   Сюди із далека чи зблизька
                  Доброго дня,  моє рідне село
                   ти під небом голубим розцвіло
                  Доброго дня, моя рідна земля
                   піснею в серці моїм проросла.
                   Доброго дня, односельчани мої, 
                  Уклін вам низький до самої землі
 Доброго дня, краю мій милий
               Будь, мій народе, завжди щасливий.
               Моє село, моя рідня батьків моїх могили.
                Душа моя не проживе і дня
               Без краю де мене ростили
              І доки буду я жива, будуть трудитись руки
              Я хочу щоб любов жила, в дітей моїх і внуків 
              Щоби у славі і добрі своїх дітей ростили
             Множили рід свій у селі і берегли батьків могили.
              Передо мною килими чудові.

----------


## Elen2

*ВІРШІ НА 8 БЕРЕЗНЯ, ДЕНЬ МАТЕРІ*

Хочу я всі квіти в букети зібрати,
Що під небом цвітуть голубим…
Рідна мамо, матусенько, мати,
До землі я вклоняюсь тобі!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Спасибі, мамо, за гарячу ласку, 
За теплу тугу і святу любов,
За чарівну в безсонні ночі казку. 
За чорнобривці під моїм вікном.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Я прокидаюся рано – і зразу, хоч ще не встаю,
Тільки спросоння погляну – бачу матусю свою.
Мати – досвітня пташинка, з досвіту вік не зімкне,
Ходить по хаті навшпиньки, щоб не збудити мене.
Мати – то сонечко рідне, сонечко ясне, земне,
Слово її заповітне гріє і живить мене.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Як добре нам жити і знати, і вірити, друзі, весь час,
Що кращого слова, як мати, немає у світі для нас.
Вона – мов зоря світанкова, як хліб і людська доброта,
Як мова твоя калинова, як доля і правда свята.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ми раді, матусі, вас привітати,
Щастя й здоров’я в житті побажати,
Мирного неба і ясного сонця,-
Хай воно світить у ваше віконце.
Хай в хаті у вас будуть злагода й мир,
А лихо нехай обминає поріг!
Хай діти й онуки шанують завжди,
Щоб ви зоставались такі ж молоді.
І то не біда, що буде сивина,
Тільки б усмішка частіше цвіла!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Сьогодні привітати хочем ми любих мам із днем весни!
І побажати щиро хочем, щоб завжди гарними були.
Щоб не сивіло в вас волосся, і щоб не морщилось чоло,
Щоб вам, кохані наші мами, у всьому завжди везло.
Щоб вас кохали наші тата, і дарували квіти вам!
Нема ж бо у всьому світі жінок, чарівніших за мам!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Мамо! Найдорожче слово у світі!
Де б не був ти, щоб ти не робив,
Вона завжди тебе зігріває 
Ніжним серцем, відданим тобі.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Бабусю моя дорогенька, матуся моєї матусі,
Присядь біля мене близенько, я ніжно отак пригорнуся.
Накину тобі я на плечі хустину тепленьку. пухову,
Як гарно із тобою, бабусю, завжди будь здорова!
На руки твої подивлюся, що ніжно голівку ласкали,
Ці руки моєї бабусі в колисці мене колихали.
Вони хоч старенькі та вправні, все вміють ці руки робити:
Хустиночки вишити гарні, сніданки, обіди варити.
За все найкраще у житті, за ваші руки золоті,
За ваші лагідні серця ми, внуки, 
Вдячні вам, бабусі, без кінця!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Я вам вклоняюсь низько, матері, 
За ваші ніжні і невтомні руки,
За те, що ви завжди на цій землі
Приходили до нас в часи розлуки.
Ніщо не вічне, тільки матері
Уже й тоді, як нікому стрічати.
Допоки сонце сяє нам вгорі,
У кожного живе у серці мати.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Милі наші матусі, ми вам  шану складаєм
І признатися мусим, що без вас нас немає.
Ви нас, рідні, зростили, нам життя дарували
І безмежно любили, від біди захищали.
Тож сьогодні я хочу вас спасибі сказати
За недоспані ночі, на тривоги багаті.
За натруджені руки, що не знають утоми,
За хвилини розпуки, як не ладиться в домі.
Ми вам дякуєм щиро, любим вас і бажаєм
Всім здоров’я і миру в нашій рідній державі.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Elen2

*ВІРШІ – ПРИВІТАННЯ, ПОБАЖАННЯ* 

Добрий день, всім, хто тут зібрався нині,
Добрий день, всім, хто слухає тут нас.
Добри день нашій славній Україні, 
Шановні гості, ми вітаєм вас!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Щастя, здоров’я вам, добрії люди,
Хліб і сіль вам, брати – земляки.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хай лине вітер крізь лани  гори,
Хай принесе наші палкі слова,
Прийміть наш спів, сердечні побажання,
Прийміть уклін для щастя і добра. 
Прийміть хліб – сіль, шановні другі,
Без хліба свята в нас нема.
Бо хліб – добробуту початок
І символ щедрого життя.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нехай життя квітує буйним цвітом
І свято радісне приходить знов і знов.
А доля хай дарує з кожним роком
Вам щастя, радість, мудрість і любов.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хай райдугою квітне земля моїх батьків,
Веселий і привітний лунає пташки спів.
Хай неба шовк прозорий несе жива вода
І сонячні узори не зачорнить біда.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Добрий день вам, люди добрі,
Що сидять в нашій господі,
Ми зі святом вас вітаєм,
Щастя і добра бажаєм!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ми раді вас вітать у цій світлиці 
І дарувати хліб із золота пшениці.
Щоб хліб святий у сіх був на столі,
Щасливі були люди в місті і селі.
Серця в нас сповнені любов’ю, миром,
Бажаємо, щоб зустріч була щира.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нехай для всіх вас сонце світить і квіти ніжності цвітуть
Нехай в добрі, і щасті, й  мирі усі роки ваші пройдуть.
Нехай же вам квітує весно цвіт, 
життям стають найкращі мрії,
і доля посилає безліч літ,
добра, бадьорості, любові і надії.
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нехай рясніють ниви колоскові,
В житті хай буде злагода і мир.
На чистому, як сонце, рушникові,
Дозвольте вам піднести хліб і сіль.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хліб, як  сонце, прийміть з полів наших рідних.
По життю пронесіть його чесно і гідно.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хай вас обминають болі і тривоги,
Хай стелиться довга життєва дорога
Міцного здоров’я, злагоди в хаті,
Щоб ви були щасливі, на добро багаті. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Бажаємо не бачить бід, не знати й крапельки нещастя,
Щоб вистачило на сто літ здоров’я, радості і щастя.
Щоб тільки все добре в житті велося,
Хай збудеться все, що іще не збулося.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Бажаєм, щоб сонце теплом зігрівало,
Щоб похмурі дня назавжди відійшли,
Щоб щастя і радість поряд крокували, 
А роки повільно йшли. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хай рік за роком, що минає, здоров’я й сили прибуває,
Хай щедро родять років суцвіття, 
Щастя, любові вам і довголіття.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хай щастя і радість ллються рікою,
Щоб ви не стрічались ніколи з журбою.
Хай пісня дзвінка виграє на вустах.
Хай смутку й печалі не буде в очах!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Здраствуйте, люди добрі! Здравствуйте, люди хороші!
Здравствуйте, люди веселі! Привіт вам у нашій оселі!
Від щирого серця, від рідної нашої землиці
Дозвольте, вам, люди, у пояс вклонитись.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Сьогодні від душі ми вам бажаєм
Добра і щастя, радості без краю,
Здоров’я хай несе  промінчик сонця,
І згода нехай стука у віконце.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нехай волошками цвітуть яскраві ранки,
Нехай здійсняться тисячі бажань.
Щоб доля дарувала тільки щастя,
Ні бід, ні грому, ні капельки страждань.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Всміхається сонце привітно й ласкаво,
Цей день на планеті хай щастям сія.
Час радісно лине, змістовно й цікаво,
Добробутом повниться кожна сім’я.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хай зозулі вішують літа і збувається наша мета
На щастя, на долю.
Хай сонце голубить тополю, а небо вклоняється полю,
І шумлять пшениці і жита
На щастя, на долю, на довгі і мирні літа.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нехай над вами небо голубіє, не знають стоми руки золоті!
Нехай душа ніколи не старіє і серце не втрачає доброти!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нехай для вас не згасне сонце,
Нехай не віють в душу холоди!
Хай жито на столі і Бог на небі
Вас порятують від біди!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хай Бог охороняє вас від злого,
Хай світить сонце і колосяться жита.
Щоб ви були щасливі і здорові
На многії і многії літа!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Бажаєм вам пісень, що лиш весна співає,
І музики, що награють ліси
І квітів тих, що раз лиш розцвітають
І повні пригорщі любові і краси!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Щоб вам весело жилося, все задумане здулося,
Щоб в роботі все горіло і в кишені шелестіло.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Щоб здорові ви були, до ста років дожили
А здоров’я вам такого, як у дуба молодого.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Elen2

*ВІРШІ ПРО УКРАЇНУ ТА ДЕРЖАВНІ СИМВОЛИ
ГЕРБ, ПРАПОР, ГІМН
*
Що таке Батьківщина? Під віконцем калина,
Тиха казка бабусі, ніжна пісня матусі,
Дужі руки у тата, під тополями хата,
Під вербою криниця, в чистім полі пшениця,
Серед лугу лелека, і діброва далека,
І веселка над лісом, і стрімкий обеліск. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Прапор – це державний символ, він є в кожної держави;
Це для всіх ознака сили, це для всіх ознака слави.
Синьо – жовтий прапор маєм: синє небо, жовте – жито;
Прапор свій оберігаєм, він святиня, знають діти.
Прапор свій здіймаєм гордо, ми з ним дужі і єдині,
Ми навіки вже – народом українським в Україні.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
У рідному краї серце співає – 
Одна Україна – і двох не буває,
Місця, де ми народились – святі:
Хто рідну оселю свою забуває,
Той долі не знайде в житті.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Джерела веселі, струмки невеличкі,
Водою повнять океани та річки.
Любов до Вкраїни. Матері й слова
Віками живить нашу рідну мову!
Ми з нею відомі усюди,
Усе в ній, що треба нам, є,
А хто свою мову забуде – 
Той серце забуде своє.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Є щось святе в словах: мій рідний край.
Для мене це матусі пісня ніжна
І рідний сад від квіту білосніжний.
І той калиновий у тихім лузі гай.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Наша славна Україна, наше щастя і наш рай!
Чи на світі є країна ще миліша за наш край?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Моя Україна – зоря світанкова,
Пшеничні лани, голубі небеса,
Її солов’їна калинова мова
Світиться, наче на сонці роса.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Рідна земле, моя Україно, знаю, житимеш ти у віках,
І цвістиме довічно калина, буде небо купатись в житах. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Хай світанки твої, Україно, 
Сонце сяйвом мережить своїм,
Щира пісня земна в простір лине 
І всміхається щастям наш дім.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Моя Україно, хай доля сія волошками синіми в житі.
Моя Україно – домівка моя, найкраща у цілому світі
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Звідки ти взялася, Україно – ненько?..
Може, із землиці, що така рідненька?
Може, із тополі, що в степу зростає?
Може, із соловейка, що на ній співає?
Може, із калини, що у полі квітне?
Може. Із квітини, що в саду розквітне?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Наш герб – тризуб. Це воля, слава, сила.
Наш герб – тризуб. Недоля нас косила. 
Та ми зросли, ми є, ми завжди будем,
Добро і пісню несемо ми людям.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Слова палкі, мелодія врочиста,
Державний гімн ми знаємо усі
Для кожного села, містечка, міста – 
Це клич один з мільйонів голосів. 
Це клятва, заповідь священна,
Хай чують друзі й вороги,
Що Україна вічна, незнищенна,
Від неї ясне світло навкруги.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Україно! Символи твої пронесемо ми через віки!
Через всі замріяні світи, лиш тобі серця даруємо палкі!
На дорогах Всесвіту для нас урочисто гімн тепер звучить!
У шанобі, з трепетом у серці і дорослий і малий мовчить!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вітчизно наша, рідна Україно!
Ти йдеш дорогою до щастя і весни.
Тебе ми любимо так віддано і вірно,
Маленькі й щирі дочки  і сини. 
У нашім серці верби і калини,
І рушники, що в квітах на стіні,
І щирая любов до України 
Та колискові мамини пісні. 
Ти наша мати, рідна Україно!
В твоїх садах щебечуть солов’ї.
Для нас тир наймиліша і єдина, 
Бо ми маленькі паростки твої. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Всі ми – діти українські, вкраїнського роду.
Українці – то є назва славного народу.
Україна – то край славний, аж по Чорне море,
Україна – то лан пишний, і степи, і гори.
І як нам України щиро не кохати?
Адже нас по – українські вчили розмовляти.
І як нам України щиро не любити?
Тут росли ми, тут навчили нас у світі жити.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Я – українець. Над Дніпром 
Стоїть в саду вишневім хата.
Кущі калини під вікном, 
Криниця, журавель з цебром
І скибка місяця щербата.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Україно! Мій коханий краю, мати наша рідна і свята!
Небо чисте над тобою має, медом диха нива золота.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Живи, Україно, живи для краси, і сили, і слави, і волі.
Шуми, Україно, як рідні ліси, як вітер в широкому полі.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ця земля колише вічне жито, береже співучі ручаї.
В цій землі, веселкою сповитій, сплять суворі прадіди мої.
Б’ють живі джерела під землею і Дніпро гримучий не змілів. Так, я рідний син землі цієї, так, я син великої землі.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Слава тобі, Україно, від роду до роду.
Як накажеш – ми поляжем за твою свободу.
Слава тобі, Україно, невмируща слава.
Да святиться твоя воля і твоя держава!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Україно, лагідна і мила! Водночас велична і проста!
Ти мене з дитинства полонила, закохала в сонячні жита.
У дніпрові воду, синю – синю, у небес невичерпну блакить,
В шум гаїв, у пісню солов’їну, що не вмовкне в вихорі століть!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Батьківщини рідної сади нахилились цвітом до води.
Кожна гілка – в сонці у теплі щедро пахне соками землі.
Батьківщини рідної гаї кличуть серце в затінки свої.
Зупинись і слухай солов’я, і відчуй, що це земля твоя.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Україно, земле рідна, земле сонячна і хлібна, 
Ти навік у нас одна
Ти, як мати, найрідніша, ти з дитинства наймиліша,
Ти і взимку найтепліша, наша отча сторона. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Небеса блакитні сяють з глибини,
А пшеничні й житні мерехтять лани.
Образ цей не зблідне, хоч минуть жита.
Це знамено рідне – злото й синява.
Прапор наш, як літо, в сонці майорить.
По долині - жито, по горі – блакить. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

mamylia (07.08.2019)

----------


## леся r

КОРОЛЕВА ОСІНЬ
Королева Осінь
Всіх до столу просить.
Всіх без винятку частує
Й для Зими запас готує.
Н. Замрія
ЧАКЛУНКА
Осінь фарби готувала,
У відерця наливала.
Змішувала, чаклувала,
Потім все розфарбувала.
Придивіться, все довкола
Стало різнокольоровим!
Н. Замрія

----------


## Elen2

*БАБУСИН ПЕСИК*
Жила собі бабуся, 
і песик з нею жив.
Вона любила песика,
і він її любив.

Бабуся якось ввечері
спекла смачний пиріг,
лишила в хаті песика 
і вийшла за поріг...

Вертається: ой лишенько!
Подівся десь пиріг!
І бідний-бідний песик
голодний спати ліг...

Пішла бабуся кашку
варити з молоком.
Вертаєтсья, а песик 
воює з гусаком!

Пішла бабуся рибки
купити в рибака.
Вертається, а песик
танцює гопака!

Пішла бабуся в зелен-сад
нарвати там грушок.
Вертається, а песик 
одягся в кожушок!

Пішла вона до шевчика
купити чобітки.
Вертається, а песик
подер усі книжки!

Пішла вона в крамничку 
по книжечки нові.
Вертається, а песик 
стоїть на голові!

Ніхто ніколи песика
не лаяв, не шмагав.
Бабуся каже: "Чемний будь!"
А песик каже: "Гав!"

----------


## Elen2

*Ігробанк „Країна загадок”*

Мета: розвивати пам’ять, уяву, увагу, логічне мислення, вчити дітей бути спостережливими, виховувати любов до усної народної творчості, почуття прекрасного, любов до природи і до своїх ближніх.


Хід гри

1.	Конкурс загадок.
-	Сьогодні ми з вами помандруємо у „Країну загадок”. Ви знаєте, що це за країна? Так, це країна, де живуть загадки. Як ви думаєте, звідки беруться загадки? Хто їх придумує? Так їх придумують люди, спостерігаючи за природою, поведінкою тварин, людей, явищ природи, будучи кмітливими та вміючи порівнювати. Тому загадки відносяться до жанру усної народної творчості. Спробуємо і ми з вами розгадати деякі з них. Отож, розпочинаємо наш конкурс.

Сімсот соколят
На одній подушці сплять.
(соняшник)

Зозуляста, се ребриста,
Сорочок наділа триста.
(капуста)

Сидить Марушка в семи кожушках,
Хто її роздягає, той сльози проливає.
(цибуля)

Зубів немає, а кусає.(кропива)

Мене просять і чекають, а як покажусь – утікають.
(дощ)

Червоні коромисла через річку повисли.
(веселка)

Не дід, а сивий
Не спить, а стелиться.
Вкриває землю й океан, 
А зовуть його….(туман)

У садку малий Микита
Захотів зірвати квітку,
А вона його вкусила,
Що за квітка це була?
Це не квітка, а …(бджола)

Сіла пташка на дубку,
Завела своє ку-ку!
Стрепенулись їжачок,
Заєць і козулі
Всіх збудив той голосок,
Пісенька ….(зозулі)

На  дереві все грається,
Угору піднімається.
Кривляється, чіпляється,
На хвостику гойдається.
І зветься це малятко -
Веселе …(мавпенятко)

За вікном сніжок,
Піднялася віхола,
Але бачу я пташок,
Що сидять під стріхою:
Чив-чив-чив, чив-чив-чив.
Хто співати їх навчив?
Сірі пташенята ці
Звуться …(горобці)

Попищали, попищали,
Дружно просо подзьобали,
І до матері стрибочком
Жовті збіглися клубочки.
Заховались під крило,
Наче їх і не було.
Треба загадку кінчати
Ці клубочки – то …(курчата)

В темнім лісі проживає,
Довгий хвіст пухнатий має
Ій на місці не сидиться,
А зовуть її …(лисиця)


Хто із хвостиком і вушками?
В кого лапки із подушками?
Як ступа, ніхто не чує…
Тихо крадучись, полює.
І маленькі сірі мишки
Утікають гедь від …(кішки)

Ми пішли до гаю вдвох –
Я й сестра Маринка.А в гаю тім тьох та тьох,
Та іще так дзвінко…
Що за співаки? Чиї?
То співають… (солов’ї)

Що воно за дивина –
Світла денного боїться.
Дзьоб гачком, великі очі,
І не спиться їй щоночі.
Ху-ху-ху! – кричить вона
Відгадали? Це…(сова)

Відлітають за моря,
У краї далекі,
На будинках гнізда в’ють.
Звуть же їх ..(лелеки)

Ніс в сметані в нього й ротик,
Відгадайте, хто це …( котик)

Має клешні й довгі вуса,
Я і сам його боюся:
Він щипає, мов гусак,
Ну, а звуть щипаку…(рак)

Літом наїдається, зимою висипляється…(ведмідь)


Парубійко я вродливий,
Дуже гарний, нешкодлий.
І росту собі на волі, на городі і на полі.
 Квіт до сонця повертаю, 
 за те й назву собі маю.(соняшник)

Сидить Марушка в семи кожушках,
Хто її роздягає, той сльози проливає.(цибуля)

В нього біла голова
І волосся, як трава.
Він борідкою пишається,
На частинки розділяється.(часник)

Сто вдяганок вона має,
Та ніколи не скидає,
Бо не скроєні, не зшиті,
Бо не сплетені, не звиті.(капуста)

У смугастому халаті
Не на ліжку у кімнаті –
На городі пан лежить
І, здається, міцно спить.
Під халатом цього пана –
Сорочина незрівнянна,
Вся червона, наче мак,
І чудовий має смак.(кавун)

Я, солодка й соковита,
Ясним сонечком налита,
На городі виростаю,
Усіх діток потішаю.(диня)

Цей товстий, великий пан
Жовтий одягнув жупан.
Він важкий, аж в землю вгруз,
Люди звуть його…(гарбуз)


Вам сподобався наш конкурс? Дякую вам за активну участь і надіюсь, що на слідуючий раз ви будети такими ж активними. Я пропоную вам самим підібрати загадки про рослини та предмети побуту і загадувати їх своїм друзям.

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

*Віршики про осінь*
Сіла осінь на порозі,
Довгі коси розплела,
Спілі яблука на возі
До бабусі привезла.

Вітром двері відчинила:
- Дари з воза забирайте!
Павутинкою злетіла:
- Через рік мене чекайте!
Л. Новикова

*ЧАКЛУНКА*
Осінь фарби готувала,
У відерця наливала.
Змішувала, чаклувала,
Потім все розфарбувала.
Придивіться, все довкола
Стало різнокольоровим!
Н. Замрія

*ОСІНЬ*
Нині осінь нас чарує,
Неповторна, чарівна,
Різні барви нам дарує
І дивує нас вона.
Виглядає так казково
Восени і парк, і гай,
Розмаїттям кольоровим
Прикрашає осінь край

*КОРОЛЕВА ОСІНЬ*

Королева Осінь
Всіх до столу просить.
Всіх без винятку частує
Й для Зими запас готує.
Н. Замрія

*ОСІННІЙ ПАРК*
Вже побагряніло
Листячко на клені,
Але на вербиці
Ще воно зелене.

На каштані листя
З жовтою каймою.
Йду осіннім парком
Тихою ходою.

Таких фарб немає
Влітку, ні зимою.
Недаремно осінь
Зветься золотою.
О. Війтик-Ющу

*КАШТАНОПАД*
Ось червоний
Впав листок,
А за ним
Каштанчик – скок!
Жовтий лист
На землю ліг,
Слідом знов
Каштанчик – плиг!
День за днем
Таке підряд –
Падолист,
Каштанопад.
Г. Маніва

*ДОЩОВА ОСІНЬ*
Водить осінь хороводи
То із листя, то з дощів.
На прогулянку виходять
Парасолі і плащі.

Там розмову парасолі
Із плащами завели:
«Ах, як довго у неволі,
У темниці ми були.

Та вернулися тумани,
Задощило в небесах,-
І ми знову у пошані,
Знов нас носять на руках».

І прийшли тоді до згоди
Парасолі і плащі,
Що найбільша насолода –
Це коли ідуть дощі.
А.Качан

*ОСІНЬ*
… Осінь на узліссі
Фарби розбавляла,
Пензликом легенько
Листя фарбувала.

Вже руда ліщина,
Пожовтіли клени.
В пурпурі осіннім
Тільки дуб зелений.

Утішає ясен:
- Не сумуй за літом!
Геть усі діброви
В золото одіто. 

[IMG]http://*********su/38356.png[/IMG]

----------


## Леся 1982

1.Щедра осінь і багата
 Заглядає в кожну хату
 Заглядає в кожен дім
 І несе дарунки всім.

 2.Груші яблука смачні
 Виноград і кавуни
 І медові жовті дині
 І торбинку із насінням

 3.Осінь пишна і багата
 Збагатіла наша хата
 І комора і стодола
 Повно є добра довкола.

 4.А які дарує осінь
 Щедрі урожаї!
 Фрукти, овочі, насіння…
 Хто ж цього не знає!

----------


## Леся 1982

5.Тихо осінь ходить гаєм...
 Ліс довкола аж горить,
 Ясен листя осипає,
 Дуб нахмурений стоїть.

6.А берізка над потоком
 Стала наче золота
 Вітер мовби ненароком
 Їй косички розпліта

7.Чарівниця – наша Осінь
 В неї золоте волосся,
 Дивна сукня кольорова,
 Щира усмішка чудова

 8.Відлетіло літечко в теплий край
 Дозріває в полі наш урожай
 Жовтокоса осінь до нас прийшла
 І для всіх даруночки принесла.

9. Щедра осінь господиня
 Розділила всім дари
 Огірки, картоплю, дині
 Виноград і кавуни.

----------


## Леся 1982

ДАРИ  ОСЕНІ
 Восени врожай збирають
 На городах і в садках.
 Груші, яблука звисають
 На тонесеньких гілках.

В лісі білочка руденька
 Під пеньком знайшла грибок.
 Ухопила — та хутенько
 Заховала в теремок.
Г. Шевчук


ЩО НА СПИНЦІ В ЇЖАЧКА?
 Що несе на спинці
 Спритний їжачок?
 Він несе на спинці
 Золотий листок.

Що несе на спинці
 В дощик і сльоту?
 Він несе на спинці
 Осінь золоту.
Г. Усач


ВОВК ОСІННЬОЮ ПОРОЮ
 Вовк осінньою порою
 Примостився під сосною –
 Шиє валянки вовчисько,
 Бурмотить: «Зима вже близько.
 Шубу теплу власну маю,
 Лапи в валянки сховаю.
 Ще пошию рукавиці
 Вовченятам і вовчиці».
М.  Тарасич


ОСІНЬ
 Листячко дубове,
 Листячко кленове
 Жовкне і спадає
 Тихо із гілок.
 Вітер позіхає,
 В купу їх згортає
 Попід білу хату
 Та на моріжок.
 Айстри похилились,
 Ніби потомились —
 Сонечка немає,
 Спатоньки пора!
 А красольки в'ялі
 До землі припали.
 Наче під листочком
 Вітер догоря.
К. Перелісна


ЛИСТОПАД
 Осінь, осінь, листопад,
 Жовте листя стелить сад,
 За моря в краї далекі
 Відлетіли вже лелеки.
 Хмари небо затягли,
 Вітер віє з-за гори,
 Ходить осінь листопадом,
 Жовте листя стелить садом.
А. Житкевич


ОСІНЬ
 Осінь, ліс зашелестів,
 Опадає листя.
 Ліс накинув кожушок
 Золотистий.
 Відлітають вже птахи,
 І пісень не чути
 Забуваються стежки
 В ліс забутий.
М. Трохим


ОСІНЬ
 Знову я дивлюсь в віконце:
 Он за ліс заходить сонце.
 В лісі ходить хитрий лис...
 «Мамо, що це, подивись?

Вчора ліс ще був зеленим
 А сьогодні... онде клени
 Червоніють, мов вітрила,
 І берізка пожовтіла».

«Як красиво, — каже мама, -
 Це віконце — наче рама,
 А від сонця подарунок —
 Панни Осені малюнок».
О.  Роговенко


ОСІНЬ
 Непомітно з’явилася осінь –
 День коротшим стає щодоби.
 Глянь, берізки – уже златокосі,
 І в дубів багряніють чуби.

Вже у теплі краї відлетіли
 Сонцелюби – дзвінкі журавлі,
 Не страшні їм тепер заметілі
 На далекій південній землі.
В. Бичко


КЛЕНОВІ ЛИСТКИ
 Осінь, осінь... Лист жовтіє.
 З неба часом дощик сіє.
 Червонясте, золотисте
 Опадає з кленів листя.
 Діти ті листки збирають,
 У книжки їх закладають.
 Наче човники, рікою
 Їх пускають за водою.
 З них плетуть вінки барвисті —
 Червонясті, золотисті.
І. Блажкевич


БАРВИСТА ОСІНЬ
 Осінній дощик дрібно плаче,
 І листячко жовтогаряче
 З дерев поволі опадає,
 Лиш клен рудий горить-палає.

Дарує нам барвиста осінь
 Буяння фарб і неба просинь:
 Ранкові прохолодні роси,
 Верби старої жовті коси,

Багрянець лісу світанковий,
 Пташиний щебет загадковий
 І павутиння візерунки —
 Це щедрі осені дарунки.
Т. Корольова


ЗОЛОТА ОСІНЬ
 Ще недавно в небі синім
 Пролітали журавлі,
 А сьогодні в безгомінні
 Ходить осінь по землі.
 І від краю і до краю,
 Від двора і до двора
 Золотого урожаю
 Знов до нас прийшла пора.
О. Бродський


ОСІНЬ
 Коли вона загляне в сад —
 Наллється соком виноград,
 І різні яблука ренет
 Солодкі стануть, наче мед.
 Коли огляне баштани —
 Надмуться гордо кавуни,
 І запишається в хустках
 Товста капуста на грядках.
 Як помандрує по гаях
 З чарівним пензлем у руках —
 Все розмалює на путі,
 Берези стануть золоті!
 І ми її уклінно просим: —
 Заходь у гості, щедра осінь!
І. Кульська


ОСІННЯ ЛІЧИЛКА
 Одна - велика диня,
 А он два буряки,
 Три баклажани сині,
 Чотири  огірки.

А далі теж не пусто:
 Червоних п’ять  перчин,
 Шість качанів капусти,
 Солодких сім морквин.

Ще далі поглядімо,
 Що осінь принесла,
 Анумо полічімо
 Останні три числа:

Це - помідорів вісім
 Та дев’ять  картоплин,
 А у вінку повисли
 Аж десять цибулин.
А. Королів

----------


## natalia1508

Колискова для ляльки  (Варвара Гринько)    (Підходить до випускного свята)
Буду співати я пісеньку тиху:
-Спи, моя лялечко, ти ж моя втіхо.
Разом з тобою літери вчили.
Спи, моя ластівко! Спи, моя мила!
Спи, моя крихітко, в теплім кожушку.
Я вже до школи йду з дитсадочка.

----------


## cozyG

приближается выпускной, поэтому предлагаю вот такую подборочку:Шановні гості та батьки 
І всі присутні в залі, 
Усіх зібрало нас на мить 
Це свято незвичайне.

Дитячий сад своїх малят 
У школу проводжає, 
І сум, і жаль нас огорта, 
Ще й сльози виступають, 
Бо вже доросла дітвора 
Садочок покидає 

Прощавай, садочку рідний, 
Попрощатись нам пора.
Сьогодні з піснею у школу
Вирушає дітвора.

 Ой, нема де правди діти 
було всяке серед нас.
Той у групі звик шуміти,
 той запізнювавсь щораз.

Не спішили ми вдягатись, 
умиватись і чесатись.
За столом, як слід сидіти, 
акуратно їсти, пити.

Ліньки було нам читати
 і без пальців рахувати.
Вірші не хотіли вчити 
і таночки виводити.

Ну й мороки було з нами 
усім тут багато,
Та ви все ж любили нас, 
бо ми були завзяті.

І такого не було, 
щоб робив хтось на зло.
Бо усі ми повсякчас 
дуже – дуже любим вас.

Ми всі бажаємо старанно вчитись,
Писати в зошитах, читати Букварі.
Ми станемо не просто дітьми,
А учні школи – школярі.

 Учитись в школі ми готові,
Вже трохи вміємо читати.
І мамі й тату дали слово – 
Відмінниками в школі стати.

Ми відпочинемо за літо,
Воно, як ластівка, промчить.
А в вересні для нас привітно
Шкільний дзвіночок продзвенить.
 Хай музика лунає дзвінко 
І тоне в квітах урочистий зал
Ми починаємо наш перший –
Випускний бал


Вже дзвоник нам дає сигнал 
Продовжити прощальний бал. 
Тож часу ми не гаймо, 
Свято починаймо.

Срібний дзвоник скоро-скоро в школу всіх покличе нас. 
Ми ввійдемо в клас просторий, в новий світлий перший клас. 
Прощавай же, прощавай же, наш веселий рідний дім. 
Час прийшов тебе лишати, нам пора до школи всім.

Научив ти нас трудитись, танцювати і співать, 
Батьківщиною гордитись, вірну дружбу поважать. 
В школі ми писати будем, вчити вірші із книжок. 
Та ніколи не забудем наш веселий дитсадок.

Скільки ми стрічали свят у цьому залі, 
А такого свята, як оцей, не знали. 
І сумне, й веселе в нас сьогодні свято, 
Будуть нас до школи нині проводжати. 

Травень, весняне світання, 
Погляди ваші дитячі, 
Радість і смуток прощання 
Ми в оченятах бачим. 

Ми всі доросліші стали, 
Іза чотири роки 
Дуже багато пізнали, 
Стали міцні і високі.

Інші займуть наші парти, 
Сядуть за ними писати. 
Квіти у групі нашій 
Іншим тепер поливати. 



Жили ми в дитсадочку, 
У світлім щедрім домі, 
Тут геть усі куточки 
Нам рідні і знайомі. 

Ми тут садили квіти, 
Ми тут любили гратись. 
Та нинішнього літа 
Прийшла пора прощатись.


Спасибі скажемо усім, 
Хто научив любить цей дім, 
Ту вулицю, де ми живем, 
Все, що Вкраїною зовем. 
Спасибі всім, хто дбав про нас 
У цей скрутний, нелегкий час. 
Разом Спасибі! Спасибі! Спасибі

Спасибі усім, хто працює в садочку,
За ласку, увагу, турботу й привіт.
Ми всі полюбили цей рідний куточок.
І тут нас навчили про весь білий світ.

Це все не під крильцями любої мами,	
Тут інші про нас турбувались серця.
Спасибі усім, хто був поруч із нами,
Душевну красу віддавав до кінця.

Ми всім вам уклоняємось, 
із усіма прощаємось,
Бо нам до школи час.
Та всім вам обіцяємо, 
що не забудемо вас.


 Увага! Увага!
Шановні друзі,
Ми сьогодні прийшли
На радісне свято –
Веселе, чудове –
Ми йдемо... (всі разом) до школи.

Хай пісня тут лине!
Хай сміх скрізь лунає
У кожного радісна усмішка сяє.
Всі дружні, веселі,
Радійте за нас
Ми всі йдемо... (всі разом) у перший клас!


В садку навчились ми дружити,
І старших, і малих любити.
Гуртом читати, малювати,
Пісні співати, танцювати.

Ми тут любесенько зростали,
Та вже шкільна пора настала,
І нас чекає перший клас.
Тож прощавай, садочок наш!

----------


## cozyG

Прощание с игрушками

Погляньте, ось ляльки засумували,
Ведмедики похнюпившись сидять.
Бо ми вже трішечки повиростали,
Зібралися до школи поступать.

Прощайте, іграшки дитячі,
І ви, ляльки веселі наші.
Ми з вами добре подружились,
Тепер ви меншим залишились.

Я тебе, ведмедику, лишаю
У дитячому садку.
Іншій мамі доручаю,
Я уже до школи йду.

Любить мед Мишко, малинку,
Пити чай з варенням звик.
Спать лягає на перинку,
І завжди на правий бік.

До побачення, мій любий,
Лапку дай свою мерщій.
Я тепер учитись буду:
Ось книжки, пеналик мій.

Не хворій, не плач ніколи,
Нову маму поважай.
Я ж ходитиму до школи.
Ще раз, друже, прощавай!


Йди до мене, ведмежатко,
Не пручайся, мій малюк,
Хоч і я сама малятко –
Не впущу тебе із рук.

----------


## cozyG

Поздравления от детей младшей или средней группы


1.Ми друзів хочем привітати
Сьогодні щиро, від душі.
Тому й з’явилися на свято
Ваші малі товариші.

2.Ось які великі стали! Просто тьоті й дяді!
І сьогодні ми, найменші, вас вітати раді.
Бо з садочку ви підете на шляхи широкі,
Ну а нам сюди ходити ще декілька років.

3.Скільки ж треба каші з’їсти, щоб такими стати?
Кілограмів, мабуть, триста, щоб їх наздогнати?
А цукерок, морозива, тістечок,чаю…
А ковбаски скільки треба? Я не уявляю.

4.Без вас в садочку  сумно буде трішки,
Але до всього треба нам звикать.
Ви в цьому році дуже гарні книжки
Вже самостійно зможете читать.

5.Просим всі: запам’ятайте –
Нам в усьому приклад ви.
Не лінуйтесь, не пустуйте,
Не втрачайте голови.

6.Вам щиро радості бажаєм,
Здоров’я й сили на віки,
Нехай усі гордяться вами,
І в приклад ставлять залюбки.

7.Ви в школі будете про все, про все вивчати,
На пустощі не витрачайте час.
До нас, звичайно, просим  завітати,
Бо нам не вистачати буде вас.

8.Ми вас будем пам’ятати,
І від менших діточок
Хочем вам подарувати
Ці букети квіточок.

----------


## cozyG

Еще напутствующие слова от малышиков

Привітати хочем вас 
З переходом в перший клас 
І як менші дошкільнята, 
Вам даєм такий наказ. 

Малюки вас всіх вітають, 
Щастя й радості бажають. 
В школі добре ви учіться 
І не бійтесь, не лініться.

Ми ще трохи підростемо 
Також в перший клас підемо.

Ми бажаєм щиро вам, 
Всім майбутнім школярам, 
Ви навчайтесь на "12”, 
Не підводьте ваших мам.

Без вас в садочку сумно буде трішки, 
Але до всього треба нам звикать. 
Ви в цьому році дуже гарні книжки 
Вже самостійно будете читать.

Запам’ятайте, друзі, 
Даємо вам наказ: 
Учіться на відмінно! 
І ждіть у школу нас.

----------


## notaza

Я ДОРОСЛА СТАЛА!
 Вчора я батькам сказала 
 - Знайте, я доросла стала. 
 І в садок сама зберусь, 
 Встану, вмиюсь, одягнусь. 
 Вірте! Праду вам кажу, 
 Завтра все вам покажу. 
 Так! Не просто я вдягалась, 
 А ретельно готувалась. 
 В мами я знайшла помадку, 
 Пудру, крем і шоколадку, 
 Лак, парфуми та прикраси - 
 Одягла усі одразу. 
 Також зачіску зробила, 
 Жовтий бантик наліпила. 
 Я готова до садочку, 
 Зустрічайте свою дочку!

----------


## Валя Муза

*Книгу з віршами Н. Забілої можна скачати тут:*

http://muzruk.if.ua/index.php?start=132

----------


## Эдита

Т. Коломієць
*СТОЇТЬ НОВИЙ БУДИНОК*
Стоїть новий будинок.
До нього – сто стежинок.
А в ньому – сто доріжок.
Там тупця двісті ніжок.
Там сотня голосочків,
Дзвінкіших від дзвіночків.
Там всілись на полиці
Ведмеді і лисиці.
Там човен у куточку
Пливе по килимочку.
На стінах – сто картинок
З героями казок.
Всі знають цей будинок.
Він зветься – дитсадок.

(автор мені невідомий)
*Як стану я дорослим*
Як стану я дорослим,
Все буде дуже просто!
Я гратись буду досхочу...
Наприклад - в космос полечу
Співати буду там пісні -
Ніхто не скаже вже мені,
Щоб сторчака я не скакав,
Щоб у калюжу не стрибав...
Додому потім я злітаю,
А там на мене вже чекають
Зефіри, шоколадки,
Цукерки, мармеладки.
Ото настане вже життя -
Смачне веселе майбуття!
Шкода, що довго ще чекати...
А поки що... пора навчатись…

----------


## Эдита

У МАЛЕНЬКІМ ЗАМКУ
Д.Герасимова

У маленькім замку графа
Проживали три жирафи:
Граф завжди на бал їх брав - 
У карету запрягав.

А жили ще: білченя,
Кішка, мавпа і щеня.
Граф - на бал, вони одні.
Й не сварилися - ні-ні!

І жили ще: дві ворони,
В синій вазі - три тритони,
І під ліжком - дужий слон,
А в салатниці - пітон.

Миші грались на дивані, 
А віслюк співав у ванні,
Лев сховався в черевик...
Графу йшов аж сьомий рік.

----------


## Эдита

Ще про іграшки (для Випускного):

ЯСОЧКА
(автор мені невідомий)

Шикувала Ясочка іграшки в рядок.
А в руці - указочка, почина урок.
Слухаються Ясочку її діточки:
Ведмежата, зайчики, котик, лялечки.
Добре вчить їх Ясочка, бо багато зна.
Розповість їм казочку, пісню заспіва.
Недарма указочка по рядкам веде - 
В цьому році Ясочка в перший клас іде!

----------


## СИПСИК

Мабуть уже час до школи
Виросли ми з іграшок
Тож прощаюсь я з тобою
Любий, милий дитсадок
Розкладу усі я книжки 
На поличці у кутку
Лялечці вже час у ліжко
Одяг весь її складу
Зачешу на бік я гриву
Леву, що на килимку
Посуд я посталю рівно
Скатертину застелю
Найулюбленішу квітку
Швидко в квітнику поллю 
Ще складу я розмальовки
І до рибок зазирну
В шафі одяг вже охайно
Я навчилася складать
І м’ячі, скакалки, кеглі
Дуже швидко всі збирать
Підбіжить Сашко до мене 
І покличе знов до гри
Ми пограємо напевно
У шоферів, в моряки
Але час уже до школи 
Нам з садочка вирушать
Не забудем вас ніколи
Дуже будем сумувать
А у школі там уроки
Нові справи та клопоти
Нема діла нам до гри
Бо ми будем школярі
До побачення дитинство
Прощавай мій дитсадок
Вже чекає перша книжка
І найперший мій дзвінок

----------

Наталка - музыкалка (19.03.2017)

----------


## Frenni

Модний сезон

В лісі осінь. В лісі диво – 
На порі сезон пошиву!
Як у звірів водиться – 
Лиска перша модниця.
Справді, тільки подивіться – 
З листя в лисоньки спідниця.
А у зайця біла шапка – 
З маргариток та кульбабки.
В їжачка є рукавички
З ягідок та грушки-дички.
А ведмедику на лапки
Жабки зшили стильні тапки
З комишу сухого – 
Восени волого.
Поки землю всипав сніг, 
Кожен модним стати встиг.

Володимимир Вакуленко-К., «Татусева книга»


*** 
Равлик –школярик
Равлик повз до школи хутко.
Захопив рюкзак і куртку,
До кишень запхав три груші – 
Поспішав до школи дуже.
За два дня проповз два кроки.
Дальній путь – ото морока.
Мама в рюкзачок зібрала
Шість підручників, лекало,
Зошит, ручку й олівець,
Гумку, фарби. Навпростець
Равлик повз через яруги.
Он і школа вже за лугом.
Груші схрумав по дорозі.
Школа. Дзвоник. Пізня осінь.
Листопад. Дерева кволі.
Всі від вересня у школі.

----------


## iruna

Дякую за прекрасні вірші. Візьму на замітку!

----------


## na4a

Зашла 1 раз и получила много полезной информации.спасибо всем.

----------

